# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Ongoing Games (In-Character) >  Lost Lands: Grimmsgate IC

## Ghostfoot

LOST LANDS  GRIMMSGATE


_Deep in the wooded wilderness, the village of Grimmsgate is an outpost town on a seldom-traveled trail, right at the edge of nowhere. The villages half-ruined temple of Law, dilapidated inn, drunken blacksmith, exiled trader and a few fur-trappers are enough to keep the bloody-minded denizens of the dark forest at bay, but nobody really expects the village to still be there in another ten years. The woods have become too dangerous for the trappers who once caught animals for fur, and merchants no longer travel the poorly- maintained road.

What great evil and what fabulous treasures are to be found in these lands? A brave band of adventurers might make their fortunes here. Or perhaps they might never return . . ._

*Spoiler: Knowledge (Geography) - Riaghan, Elethielle, Philemon*
Show



Scale: 1 hex = 50 miles

*King's Road*

The Kings Road is one of the old Hyperborean high roads paved with stone and set with milestones. It passes through a variety of different terrains and countrysides and stretches from the capital city of the Kingdom of Foere, Courghais, in the west through to Endhome at the eastern end. 

*The Cretian Mountains*

The Cretians are the northernmost range of the March of Mountains, and also the largest. The peaks of the Cretians are unusually high, taller than any others of the highest mountains of the central KalIugus range. The Cretians completely encircle the heavily wooded Yolbiac Vale. The heights of the Cretians are virtually unknown to geographers, scholars, and cartographers, with the exception of the outermost few miles around the periphery of the vast mountain range.

*The Rampart Mountains*

The Rampart Mountains are so named because the central peaks of the range are steep and uniform like a castle wall.

*The Yolbiac Vale*

The vale is a deep indentation in the middle of the Cretian Mountains that runs from Coelum to about a hundred miles south of the town of Elet. It has several wide river valleys extending to the west that curl into the deep heart of the mountains. The strange folk of the Yolbiac populate these remote areas. The territory comprises approximately 22,000 square miles. The majority of the region is heavily forested, but not with a single, contiguous growth of trees. Instead, the region has many primordial forests that run five to 10 miles across. Ridges of stone, or infertile ground, divide the forests, for this is high and broken terrain.

The vale may be reached either through the Coelum Pass in the Duchy of the Rampart or by the Ghostwind Pass near Elet in Aachen Province.

*Gaelon River Valley*

The Gaelon River Valley is a large area including the rivers tributaries as well as the valley of the main river. 

The many streams and tributaries branching off from the Gaelon River carve a circuitous path through the rolling grassy hills and wide valleys between the uplifted land masses. The elevation along the Gaelon River steadily decreases from the waterways origins in the western mountains until the end of its journey in Endhome.


*Spoiler: Knowledge (Untrained History) - everyone except Artaith*
Show

*GENERAL HISTORY (the last ~300 years)*

The reign of Graeltor, Overking of Foere, was not long. Shortly after his coronation, a delegation of religious leaders in the capital of Courghais approached him about the threat rising in the wastes north of Bards Gate where the temple city of Orcus known as Tsar was threatening trade between Foere and the Isthmus. Though the temple-city had been there for many years, Graeltor declared his own Great Crusade to destroy the city, which he dubbed the Army of Light. The siege of Tsar lasted for over a year and claimed tens of thousands on both sides.

Then in distant Libynos, swarms of invading Mguru tribesmen emerged from the Malagro Jungle and overran the holy city of Tircople and the Sacred Table, reducing it to a burning waste. News of this atrocity shocked the Army of Light and shook its morale. Yet shortly thereafter, the forces of Tsar suddenly retreated from the field and led the vengeful Army of Light on a long chase down the Gulf of Akados coast. The army of Tsar was driven into the Forest of Hope, and the Army of Light followed. Both disappeared under the forest canopy, and no sign of either has been seen since.

The shock of the loss of so much of the realms nobility and greatest warriors shook Foere to its core. Uprisings started to occur across the kingdom, with few knights or noblemen to put them down. Three years later, the broken Graeltor died in his bed, passing the crown to his largely unknown and untested grandson Oedwin. Shortly thereafter, Ramthion Island declared its independence from Foere, beginning what is known as the Foerdewaith Wars of Succession. Two years after that, the Grand Admiral of Pontus Tinigal withdrew from Foere and declared himself Emperor of the Oceans Blue, and established the Kingdom of Oceanus on Pontos Island. Efforts by the Foerdewaith to recover these lost provinces failed, and in short order other Foere lands followed suit, including Burgundy, Suilley, the Vast, North Heath and, in a devastating blow, Reme.

During the three centuries since, the power of Foere has continued to decline, and many areas on its periphery have fallen increasingly into chaos and disorder. Where once the legions of empire kept the peace, now bandits and monsters roam, and good folk bar their doors and keep fires burning through the perilous night.

Just three years ago, an event occurred that shook the kingdoms of Akados as a Huun army of the apparently immortal King of Kings Ossimandius appeared on the northern border of the Desolation of Tsar, past the ruins of Oxibbul. Never before had a Huun army set foot on the shores of the continent of Akados. It advanced southward until it reached the Lyre Valley, where it found its way blocked by Bards Gate and so laid siege to the city. King Ovar the Magnificent, the overking of Courghais, hastily called for a new Great Crusade against the age-old enemy and rallied the nobles and men-at-arms of Foere and its former provinces to the defence of their allies at Bards Gate. But first he unleashed a fleet of ships against the sambuks of Ossimandius navy in the Gulf of Akados. A combined Foerdewaith and Heldring armada delivered a crushing defeat to the Huun ships and forced them into a retreat back up to the coasts of the Sea of Spices.

With their supply lines disrupted by the loss of its naval support, the besieging Huun forces withdrew from the walls of Bards Gate and retreated back across the Desolation with the crusader army in pursuit. The last reports from the front were of the crusading army pursuing the Huun into the wastes of the Irkainian Desert to draw them into battle, but nothing further has been heard for two years. With no word from the king of Foere nor any of the lesser rulers who marched with him, the Lost Lands are once again on the verge of turmoil as the rule of law is stretched by the absence of so many lords and men-at-arms. And rumours that King Ovar has returned to his Throne Tower of the citadel Caene, arriving alone at night astride his trained black dragon, has only further sparked talk of rebellion and betrayal. The Lost Lands are in need of heroes now more than ever.


*Spoiler: Knowledge (Local) - Felix*
Show


*The Duchy of the Rampart & City of Troye*

The Duchy of the Rampart, on the eastern border of the Kingdom of Foere, is well-settled, although pockets of wilderness are everywhere in between settlements. The southern verge of the Cretians is a wild and rugged place, much more sparsely inhabited, and correspondingly more dangerous for those who venture close to these strange peaks. Fewer settlements are along the margins of the Rampart Mountains, but this is an area where mining towns and villages of hill dwarves can be found in the rugged foothills. Patrols are at least occasionally undertaken by actual troops rather than a lone knight or a few volunteer yeomen with billhooks and crossbows.

Settlements of note:
The City of Troye - capital city of the Duchy of the RampartTown of Metzel - an iron smelting town with a bad reputationCity of Ristalt - a small city with a large dwarf populationReliquary of Jamboor - high in the foothills of the Rampart Mountains, this is the most significant temple to Jamboor for thousands of miles

In general, the folk of the Rampart are not traders or merchants, but the duchy makes efforts to foster trade and travel within its borders. The capital city of Troye benefits from an excellent strategic location for trade, although the city itself is not particularly mercantile. Caravans ascend the Kings Road from the Kingdom of Foere and enter Troyes gates from the west. Southern trade arrives from Toullen, Keston, and Vourdon along the South Road, and the Kings Road brings cargo from Endhomes seaport and the farms of the Gaelon River Valley. Many of these shipments change hands in Troye as the various different merchants buy each others goods to take back on the return journey.

*King's Road*

The Kings Road passes through a variety of different terrains and countrysides and stretches from the capital city of the Kingdom of Foere, Courghais, in the west through to Endhome at the eastern end. In general, travelers can find accommodation for the night in small coaching inns provided they do not press on too far in the evenings. For the most part it is well-patrolled and (relatively) safe, the exception being in the east where it passes through the Gundlock Hills.

*The Yolbiac Vale*

The Yolbiac Vale is a dark and forested realm, barely populated, ruled by independent barons and a scattering of local nobles claiming higher status than baronial. Villages are far apart, roads are dangerous, peasants are secretive, and dangers lurk in the omnipresent forests. The people of the Yolbiac Vale are considered to be strange and unpredictable.

The Yolbiac Vale is a land of dark alpine forests, independent villages, isolated abbeys, bizarre superstitions, and strange perils. Its people are widely varied in attitudes and customs, for few of them ever leave the environs of their home villages. Such wanderers are highly suspect, and even though they bring back fascinating news and tales of other villages, they might be doppelgangers or shape-changed faeries. It is best to always be careful; some returning travelers merely receive a sound thrashing before being sent back on their way.

The Yolbiac region produces many strange commodities such as a variety of dark-purple apples that induce strange dreams and a dark grape, almost black, from which they ferment a potent, bitter wine that stains the lips and teeth of those who indulge frequently. Fey items are often brought down from the vale and include twists of hair or painted sticks that have magical powers, or finely chased goblets of hypnotic beauty.

Settlements of note:
Coelum - main town in the Vale

*Gaelon River Valley*

The Gaelon River Valley is a large area including the rivers tributaries as well as the valley of the main river.  Many of the river valleys are inhabited, but the area also contains a considerable quantity of completely untamed wilderness. The great trading city of Endhome sits at the river mouth where it empties into the Sinnar Ocean.

The river and overland trade between the city of Endhome and the balance of the Gaelon River Valley defines this region. The coastal settlements economic influence reaches deep into the entire area, though its potency wanes in proportion to the settlements distance from the river or another well-traveled overland route. Travelers generally refer to these remote locales as the hinterlands.

Settlements of note:
Beetlebridge - a small village that breeds giant beetles as draft animalsDeadfellows - a lawless frontier townCity of Endhome - port city and major trading hubGaelon River Bridge - town with famed tanneries built around an ancient dwarven bridge at intersection of barge & caravan trade routesGrimmsgate - an isolated thorp in the middle of nowhereFree City of Mirquinoc - an independent city located on ley lines, with associated fey activity

*Kingdom of Suilley*

Some 300 years ago, the Kingdom of Suilley declared itself an independent kingdom and seceded from the Kingdoms of Foere. Since this time, other large regions of the Borderland Provinces have declared themselves vassals of the Suilleyn king, which has increased the kingdoms power by an order of magnitude but strained its resources to the utmost.

Selected settlements of note:
Manas - sprawling metropolis and capital city of Suilley

*District of Sunderland*

The District of Sunderland proper primarily encompasses the plains and hills between the Gaelon River to the north, Old Burgundia to the south, and the Matagost Peninsula to the east. Hundreds of villages and farmsteads are scattered across the district, most with no more than a few dozen inhabitants and many without even a name.

Selected settlements of note:
Grollek's Grove - small town and trading post with vineyards


*Spoiler: Knowledge (Local and/ or Nobility) - Felix & Eponine*
Show

*Duchy of the Rampart*

The current ruler of the Duchy is Claud VII, Duke of the Rampart, Battle-Duke of Foere, and Sword of the Foerdewaith. He has a long and bloody history in petty wars on the wild fringes of civilization fi ghting on behalf of Foere, with the duchy administered in his absence by the nobleman Traont, Baron Thulde under the title of Lord-Steward of the Rampart. In the recent campaign against the Huun in the lands of the Gulf of Akados and Irkaina, the overking decided to lead the armies personally rather than placing the duke in his traditional post of command, and Claud returned to his lands in the Rampart, clearly confused and insulted.

Having been established by decree, the duchy is not a wild patchwork of feudal divisions like the provinces to its east. It is segmented into a regular system of equally-sized counties. The counts appoint sheriffs and other officials and usually have at least four castled baronies in their lands, along with several knightly manors.

*The Yolbiac Vale*

Outsiders consider the Yolbiac Vale to be an annex of Foere, but it is strangely ignored and appears to have no ruling authority whatsoever. As such, the vale cannot be said to have any loyalties to, or diplomacy with, other nations. 

The vale is considered a part of the Kingdom of Foere, but no one seems to rule it; there is no capital and no governor, just the occasionally tyrannical law of a few barons, some of whom pay fealty to one of the 13 so-called ducal families, more commonly referred to as the Old Families. Unruled lands separate the baronies and duchies, but the barons make no attempt whatsoever to expand their territories and stay strictly within their traditional landholdings. This is a general tendency in the vale: Strange traditions and odd customs are seemingly more binding upon the folk of the Yolbiac than any decree of authority.

*Gaelon River Valley*

The Gaelon River Valley is a free land unclaimed by foreigners, with no central government.  Although by far the most developed settlement in the region, the neutral commercial powerhouse of Endhome keeps its nose out of local politics and allows these communities to govern themselves without interference from Endhome. 

*Kingdom of Suilley*

Suilley is a monarchy ruled by a hereditary king or queen who derive descent from Ghienvais I, the first king to bear the crown in rebellion against Foere. The realm has eight ducal houses, which makes the king relatively strong compared with many of his peer monarchs, since it is rare for the dukes to agree long enough with each other to unite against the king in any way.

The heraldry of the house of King Ulrich, and thus the device of Suilley, is a golden crown over two red lions rampant, back to back, on a green field.

*District of Sunderland*

These lands are under no sovereign in general, though mercantile interests from other lands have made forays in some strategic locations.



*Spoiler: Knowledge (Religion) - Macelan*
Show

Selected religious establishments of note*Reliquary of Jamboor* - high in the foothills of the Rampart Mountains, this is the most significant temple to Jamboor for thousands of miles*Temple of Narrah* - Mirquinoc holds one of the major temples to the goddess Narrah, the Lady of the Moon

*COMMON RELIGIONS*

*Duchy of the Rampart:*
Sefagreth, God of Commerce, Trade, and CitiesVanitthu, God of the Steadfast GuardArcheillus, God of Rightful Rule; Protector of the NobilityMithras, God of War, Battles, and SoldiersVergrimm Earthsblood, Dwarven God of MinersMick ODelving, God of HalflingsThyr (declining), God of Law and JusticeMitra (rising), God of Law, Justice, and the SunDarach-Albith, High God of the ElvesJamboor, God of Knowledge, Magic, and DeathMuir, Goddess of Virtue and PaladinsSolanus (declining), Goddess of the Sun and HealingQuell, God of the Sea

*Yolbiac Vale*
Narrah, Goddess of the Moon,Thyr, God of Law and Justice,The Green Father, The Huntsman/Herne the Hunter, the Horned God, Cernunnos (Tuathe De), God of the Wilds,Cybele, Goddess of Fertility and WitchcraftdruidismHecate, Goddess of Evil MagicBilis, Dwarf God of the Underworld

*Gaelon River Valley*
Kamien, Goddess of Rivers, Streams and SpringsTelophus, God of Crops and the SeasonsTykee, Goddess of Luck and Good FortunePekko, God of Ale and SpiritsDarach-Albith, High God of the Elves,Solanus, Goddess of the Sun and Healing,Vergrimm Earthsblood, Dwarven God of Miners,Mick ODelving, God of Halflings,Jamboor, God of Knowledge, Magic, and Death,Narrah, Goddess of the Moon,The Green Father, The Huntsman/Herne the Hunter, the Horned God, God of the Wilds, 

*Kingdom of Suilley*
Ceres, Goddess of the Home, Midwives, Healing, Mercy, Patience, and the MillstoneSefagreth, God of Commerce, Trade, and CitiesFreya, Goddess of Love and FertilityVanitthu, God of the Steadfast Guard,Mitra (rising), God of Law, Justice, and the Sun,Thyr, God of Law and Justice,Muir, Goddess of Virtue and Paladins,Archeillus, God of Rightful Rule; Protector of the Nobility,Mick ODelving, God of Halflings,Belon the Wise, God of TravelSolanus, Goddess of the Sun and Healing,Darach-Albith, High God of the Elves,Yenomesh, God of Glyphs and WritingBowbe, God of War and SlaughterThe Father, God of Violence and Warfare

*District of Sunderland*
Kudrak, God of GuardiansFreya, Goddess of Love and FertilityMithras, God of War, Battles, and Soldiers,Sefagreth, God of Commerce, Trade, and CitiesStryme, God of StrengthThyr, God of Law and Justice


*Spoiler: Supplementary information - Elethielle, Artaith & Philomen*
Show

*Spoiler: Elethielle*
Show

Many of the inhabitants of Yolbiac Vale practice druidism. The Drogas Mondu, an extremely old druid who dresses in white robes, oversees a grove and cromlech stone outside the walls of Coelum where he intones prayers to gods that sound strange to the ears of visitors: names like Bel, Myrddin, and Annawn, the gods of the Old Ways (The Green Father is one of these strange gods and is the local representation of Cernunnos (Tuathe De).

The Free City of Mirquinoc also houses a small druidic academy.

There is a certain historical antagonism between druidism and the god-centered religions. In the present day, the hostility is considerably less, and is mainly found in isolated communities. However, it is common to find clerics of the Hyperborean gods who disdain and distrust druids, and druids  particularly in the oldest of the druidic sects  who consider deity-centered worship to be sapping the strength of the world in favour of fat clerics and otherworldly gods.


*Spoiler: Artaith*
Show

Dwarven clans of the region are many and varied, generally living in the foothills of the great ranges of the March of Mountains. Most clans are hill dwarves that live in underground halls, operating separate mines that follow the ore. A single dwarven community might have two or three working mines. Additionally, most clans have small herds of sheep or goats that provide the dwarves with food that need not be brought in from the lowlands. Periodically, the dwarves load up a wagon with their forged blades, intricate jewelry, and other metalwork, and head down to the towns and villages of the lowlands to trade their work for gold and town-produced products.

The western verge of the Rampart Mountains, entirely within the Duchy of the Rampart, has numerous mines that produce gold and iron. Many of these are dwarven excavations, but the mining towns serving them are predominantly human. 

*Spoiler: Philomen*
Show

Seems like things have been going downhill for years, in Grimmsgate. Ever since the barons lost a big patrol in the forest, they havent sent anyone else. Seems like we lost a fur trapper or a farmer every month for a while, and now there arent enough people to keep things going.There is an old temple out there somewhere nearby. Its called the Elder Temple because it was before we had a temple here in the village. Something bad happened there a long time ago.

Grimmsgate is a small hamlet of ~50 people on a now-unused trail that runs south to Mirquinoc. There is an inn, merchant, blacksmith & a small temple to Solanus.




You gather together in the city of Troye, friendships both well established and/ or burgeoning, and consider your future in the weeks ahead...

*Spoiler: Next steps*
Show

Greetings all! Time to get this adventure underway.

Having met & determined to travel out into the hinterlands to the small village of Grimmsgate for various reasons, you now need to establish how you wish to travel. The logical route is to follow the King's Road to the city of Mirquinoc, and then shortly after passing the city follow a smaller road north to Grimmsgate.

The journey can be made on foot or by horse, and you can travel independently or as part of a merchant's caravan (either as paying passengers or as hired guards), although the caravan will only travel so far as Mirquinoc.

=> time for introductions & logistical decisions


*=> Party*

----------


## DarkOne7141981

"...and that's why I don't eat meat or like it when people hunt animals. It's not a popular attitude, but that's life sometimes," finishes Philemon as he tries - most likely unsuccessfully - to convince his new companions to consider not eating meat. 

"Now, to getting to Grimmsgate - I came by foot, most of the way alone, but I'm pretty good at disappearing and leaving few signs that I'm there. Some of you look like your carrying cymbals on every possible limb. If we want to get to the village in one piece, we should go with a caravan. I think one is leaving today - we might be able to join if we go fast. Hardly anyone goes past Mirquinoc, but that's about halfway there..." 

The young man seems excited to be around so many people and to have found a group of people willing to join him in Grimmsgate. The woods have been getting more dangerous of late, and he had been pretty worried about things. "Thanks again for coming, everyone. Grimmsgate is small, but it's my home and I'm worried. Having some new folks around who are interested in helping make the area safer will be really good!"

----------


## Farmerbink

Artaith glances down at her scale mail and frowns.  She shifts her weight slightly, sending the scales cascading noisily down her trunk and revealing a partial profile of the broad-bladed axe at her waist.  _I hearda' worse.  Kinda_ does _look like a cymbal, too..._


> "If we want to get to the village in one piece, we should go with a caravan. I think one is leaving today - we might be able to join if we go fast. Hardly anyone goes past Mirquinoc, but that's about halfway there..."


"Aye 'at's most sensible," the blonde-haired Dwarf grunts.  "Might 'ven make some coin outa' it."  

She shrugs, rolling impressively muscled shoulders, and looks around the table at the unlikely troupe.  "Prolly best I let you all do the negotiatin'," she begins.  "I'll be good for the fightin', if't comes to it, but've been getting...  Ah they ain't gonna _like_ me," she spits out.

Artaith actually favors Philemon with a smile as he expresses worries about his home town.  "Don'cha fret, young'n.  Ah'm not perfect, but we'll for sure make it _safer,_ at least."  She glances around the table, studying faces and inviting agreements and alternate options.

----------


## RCgothic

*Eponine*

"Sorry Phil, but if animals weren't meant to be eaten then the gods shouldn't have made them so tasty!" Eponine disagrees jokingly.

"Plus there's this whole _thing_ with hawks taking my daddy's rabbits, so, y'know, it's kind of a needs of the many situation? Hey Felix! I didn't realise you were coming with!" she pivots to greet her noble friend, armour sparkling in the mid-morning sun.

"The caravan sounds good. My horse picked up a stone bruise last week and is still a little lame. Walking the whole way would be such a drag. And besides! With Felix and I on board nobody would dare give us any trouble!" she finishes, joshing Felix in the ribs playfully, her armoured elbow clanging harmlessly off his cuirass.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Phil shrugs and replies, "Natural carnivores do what is in their nature, but we can rise above that. But I don't usually convince others, so I understand. Please understand that I won't help hunt, though, so if we are out and you get hungry, plan on veggies, fruit, and what you bring with you."

----------


## DrK

*Elethielle*

Elethielle stood quietly nearby, her brown leathers and soft green cloak with bits of twig and leaf still stuck to it blending into the background. She smiles slightly at the suggestion from Philemon. *"Nature is red in tooth and claw. Eating prey is a natural thing. The waste of prey is the crime."* At the mention of the caravan she nods, _"I would agree, the road to Grimmsgate is long and even the Kings Road in the long shadows of the The Cretian Mountains is not always safe for a small group alone"_

She smiles at the interplay between some of her new companions. With normally only the beasts of the woods for company she wasn't used to such a protracted interplay with other travellers. She nods though. *"The road will be long and some terrifying armoured folk such as yourself will surely help us."* Nodding slightly she introduces herself, *"I am Elethielle, Ellie in your tongue is what most of the villagers call me. I was, I am, training to follow my mother as a druid of Cernunnos, or the Old Faith as I've it called."*  She looks at the distant hills wistfully, *"It has been a while since I journeyed near the Yolbiac Vale and it has got worse I've heard and there will be many in danger there that may need help."*





*Spoiler: OOC*
Show




*Elethielle (Ellie)*
M LG Half Elf Summoner (Wild caller) [VMC Druid], *Level* 1, *Init* 2, *HP* 8/8, *Speed* 
*AC* 15, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 13, *CMD* 13, *Fort* 1, *Ref* 2, *Will* 3, *CMB* +1, *Base Attack Bonus* 0   
*  Shortbow (20)*  +2 (1d6, x3)
*Reach Longspear (-)*  +1 (1d8+1, x3)
*  Longsword (Cold Iron)*  +1 (1d8+1, 19-20)
*  Studded Leather* (+3 Armor, +2 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 12, Dex 14, Con 13, Int 13, Wis 12, Cha 16
*Condition* Half Elf: Immune sleep, +2 vs Mind Affecting
Trait: +1 saves vs Fey

Summon Animal I: 6/6 remaining

Biped Eidolon - Looks like cross between a wolf and a large cat
HD 1d10 HPs 11  BAB +1  Saves 3/4/0  Init +2  Speed 40ft
AC 16 ( +4 natural, +2 dex)
Bite  +3 (1d6+3), 2 x Claws +3 (1d4+3) +1d6 bleed
Str 14  Dex 14 Con 13 Int 7 Wis 10 Cha 11
Skills (4): Perception (1) +4, Stealth (1) +6, Survival (1) +4, Acrobatics (1) +6
Feats (1): Power attack
Evol Pool (4): Limbs, Bite, Claws (1), Bleed (claws) (1), Imp Natural armour (1), Pounce (1)
SQ: Darkvision, link, Share spells

----------


## Cephor

"Quite pleased to make your acquaintance, Elethielle. As well to everyone else," spoke up Riaghan, lifting his pint up a bit in tribute before taking another sip. He took in the banter of his new traveling companions with relief. He was glad to be surrounded with good company as much of his journey has been solo up until this point. With this last leg of travel doing a number on his coin purse, he thought through his best options before him.

"I agree that moving in caravan would be the wisest. I will likely step up to that of a guard, or at least lookout for this venture. I enjoy being on my feet anyway, as aside from on the deck of a ship, that's how I've gotten here anyway," he said beaming. 

Turning to Philemon, "What can you tell us of Mirquinoc? I suspect that's a obvious stop for caravans on the way, especially for it's size?

----------


## Mark_Elderfire

Felix glances around the room and the many faces before before settling his eyes on Eponine, "Ah! What a wonderful surprise to see you as well Eponine! Damn Antonio won a property, gotta go check it out for him. Even brought little Able with me." His attention is drawn back to this _Phil_ person who seems to have some insider information, "Felix Millaud, pleasured I'm sure. You know where to find this caravan that's leaving soon? Half way is definitely better than all on foot."

The jab to his side from Eponine must have hit a funny bone, because he belts out a hearty laugh, "Ha! Yes my friend, I'm sure nobody would challenge nobles such as us. No one out there would want our heads for ransom." He winks at Eponine, the sarcasm heavy in his words.

----------


## Farmerbink

Artaith looks about clearly uncomfortable.  _Odd folks, these....  Seems everyone but me_ wants _to be shipped off to this backwater?_  She frowns thoughtfully before turning to hear Phil's response, as she's curious about the future as well.

"Aye, you said you were worried.  Can ya tell us more 'bout _why?_"

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

@*Ghostfoot*, please feel free to take Philemon and tell everyone about both Mirquinoc and the troubles in Grimmsgate for me. He would try to answer as best he could...

Phil smiles and blushes a little, as if he's a bit unused to being the center of attention. Then he does his best to answer the questions his new companions have about his home-village...

----------


## RCgothic

> The jab to his side from Eponine must have hit a funny bone, because he belts out a hearty laugh, "Ha! Yes my friend, I'm sure nobody would challenge nobles such as us. No one out there would want our heads for ransom." He winks at Eponine, the sarcasm heavy in his words.


"Exactly," Eponine agrees deadpan. "Our heads are far too pretty for that. Using them for anything other than their original purpose would be a crime against nature."

----------


## Ancient

*Macelan*

The big man observed the group carefully, they seemed honest enough, but newfound kinships were fragile things, easy to squander and quick to wither.

"While you may enjoy the shield of nobility, Eponine, I'll sooner trust my targe. These roads are rumoured to be dangersome of late. Journey by foot may be slower, but we shall be more aware of our surroundings." Macelan said, trying to sound sagely. "Still, if you insist on speed, I shall try to hire a mule or somesuch, Mitra has not forseen to line my pockets so deeply as to afford a charger."

----------


## Farmerbink

"Safety in numbers," Artaith blurts out.  "No sense traveling even in a large party when you could be part of a caravan instead."  She shrugs, before adding "unless we can't afford it, I guess.  My vote's still guard duty."

----------


## DrK

*Elethielle*

Elethielle nods quietly, *"THere is much to said for the safety of herd. Many eyes to watch for dangers and only the most desperate predator or bandit would try such a brazen raid. And.."* she blushes lightly, _"I am also short of coin, there is little i need so have little possessions so no charger for me either I am afraid. Though I shall endavour to keep up as best I can."_





*Spoiler: OOC*
Show




*Elethielle (Ellie)*
M LG Half Elf Summoner (Wild caller) [VMC Druid], *Level* 1, *Init* 2, *HP* 8/8, *Speed* 
*AC* 15, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 13, *CMD* 13, *Fort* 1, *Ref* 2, *Will* 3, *CMB* +1, *Base Attack Bonus* 0   
*  Shortbow (20)*  +2 (1d6, x3)
*Reach Longspear (-)*  +1 (1d8+1, x3)
*  Longsword (Cold Iron)*  +1 (1d8+1, 19-20)
*  Studded Leather* (+3 Armor, +2 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 12, Dex 14, Con 13, Int 13, Wis 12, Cha 16
*Condition* Half Elf: Immune sleep, +2 vs Mind Affecting
Trait: +1 saves vs Fey

Summon Animal I: 6/6 remaining

Biped Eidolon - Looks like cross between a wolf and a large cat
HD 1d10 HPs 11  BAB +1  Saves 3/4/0  Init +2  Speed 40ft
AC 16 ( +4 natural, +2 dex)
Bite  +3 (1d6+3), 2 x Claws +3 (1d4+3) +1d6 bleed
Str 14  Dex 14 Con 13 Int 7 Wis 10 Cha 11
Skills (4): Perception (1) +4, Stealth (1) +6, Survival (1) +4, Acrobatics (1) +6
Feats (1): Power attack
Evol Pool (4): Limbs, Bite, Claws (1), Bleed (claws) (1), Imp Natural armour (1), Pounce (1)
SQ: Darkvision, link, Share spells

----------


## Ghostfoot

After some discussion you resolve to hire on as guards on one of the many caravans that make their way east along the King's Road to Mirquinoc and beyond eventually to Endhome.

Eponine & Felix lead your negotiations, and before too long you have canvassed the key taverns and noticeboards and have identified a likely group of merchants leaving on the morrow. You track down the caravan master as he is finalising the provisions for the journey, an experienced leader from Endhome by the name of Lucius Palejohn. With pushed back greying hair and fine armour the veteran trader certainly seems to know his stuff as he confidently orders his men and women about. 

"You're hired. We have cavalry who will do most of the heavy lifting. You're job is covering fire. I don't expect too much trouble on the King's Road, but a few well-placed arrows should see off any bandits or goblins that get too close. Failing that, you protect those wagons with your lives. Understood?

There are waystations and fortified inns all along the road. We must make good time each day to reach shelter. There can be no delays."

*Spoiler: The Caravan of Lucius Palejohn*
Show

*Caravan makeup:*
Caravan Master, Lucius Palejohn, resplendent in fine plate armour, sword and shield5 wagons, 5 oxen, 2 great-oxen (yak-beasts)3 dogs10 cavalrymen/ women, heavily armoured in banded mail with lance, sword and crossbows5 teamsters5 merchants: Perault Vane, Gillaina Fenberry, Guraldo Silvercoin, Hugh Featherstock, Louis AmbroseGuards: The 7 of you
*Goods:* Wine, hazelnuts, tapestries, spices, leather shoes

*Travel time to Mirquinoc*: 19 days

*Pay:* ~19gp each, paid in arrears




> @Ghostfoot, please feel free to take Philemon and tell everyone about both Mirquinoc and the troubles in Grimmsgate for me. He would try to answer as best he could...


I haven't forgotten, just ran out of time with this post. Will pick it up next time.

----------


## RCgothic

*Eponine*

"Covering Fire I can do!" Eponine enthuses, patting her new bow. "Just give me a good vantage point and I'll send any bandits and goblins running!"

----------


## Farmerbink

"No delays, aye." Artaith grunts sourly, eyeing Eponine with an expression that can most charitably be described as "annoyance."  A few moments later, more distant from their employer, she mutters.  "Ne'er did get good with a bow.  Might be past time."  She frowns deeply.  "If I could afford one.  I'll keep you all patched up, and if anyone foul gets close, they'll see what Dwarf steel feels like."

----------


## Cephor

Riaghan, feeling more confident that the party would not be the only ones protecting the caravan, breathed a sigh of relief. "This a sound plan and a fair schedule to keep apace."




> "Ne'er did get good with a bow.  Might be past time."  She frowns deeply.  "If I could afford one.  I'll keep you all patched up, and if anyone foul gets close, they'll see what Dwarf steel feels like."


Riaghan nods and replies to Artaith's lament, If any bandits make the unwise choice of impeding our progress, you may not be without one for long."

----------


## DarkOne7141981

> "You're job is covering fire..."


"Sir, if you lack scouts I can help - I'm from Grimmsgate and used to the outdoors," says Philemon a bit shyly, nodding deferentially. "If you want me with the others, that's fine too, of course."

Later, when overhearing Artaith and Riaghan speaking he smiles and gestures at the greatsword strapped across his back. Then he laughs and finds a place to put his gear on one of the wagons, preferring one near the front of the train.

----------


## Farmerbink

> Riaghan nods and replies to Artaith's lament, If any bandits make the unwise choice of impeding our progress, you may not be without one for long."


Artaith eyes the blue-skinned sorcerer with newfound appreciation.  After a few seconds (when she realizes what he means), she grins broadly.  "Heh, I suppose you might be right there.  Another man's loss, eh?"  She chuckles loudly, a grating and annoying noise, but full of genuine mirth.  "Makes me wonder if we'll be lucky to avoid conflict, or _find_ it."

Following Philemon's suit, Artaith asks about for instruction on where to stow her things so she won't have to carry them.  Of course, she keeps her armor and weapons on hand.

----------


## DrK

*Elethielle*

Elethielle strode alongside the caravans smiling happily as she padded on the grassy verge barefoot enjoying the grass and mud underfoot. At one point she vanishes into the woods and then a few minutes later returns with a grin - although now the observant can see a strange looking animal keeping pace with the caravan, a cross between a wolf and cat it features things of both. 

Elethielle will glance at the first person who mentions it. *"He is my protector. One of the hunters of the horned god, woe betide any bandit that seeks to attack us."* Happily striding along she does keep her bow in hand a ready quiver, her soft eyes roaming the woods. 





*Spoiler: OOC*
Show




*Elethielle (Ellie)*
M LG Half Elf Summoner (Wild caller) [VMC Druid], *Level* 1, *Init* 2, *HP* 8/8, *Speed* 
*AC* 15, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 13, *CMD* 13, *Fort* 1, *Ref* 2, *Will* 3, *CMB* +1, *Base Attack Bonus* 0   
*  Shortbow (20)*  +2 (1d6, x3)
*Reach Longspear (-)*  +1 (1d8+1, x3)
*  Longsword (Cold Iron)*  +1 (1d8+1, 19-20)
*  Studded Leather* (+3 Armor, +2 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 12, Dex 14, Con 13, Int 13, Wis 12, Cha 16
*Condition* Half Elf: Immune sleep, +2 vs Mind Affecting
Trait: +1 saves vs Fey

Summon Animal I: 6/6 remaining

Biped Eidolon - Looks like cross between a wolf and a large cat
HD 1d10 HPs 11  BAB +1  Saves 3/4/0  Init +2  Speed 40ft
AC 16 ( +4 natural, +2 dex)
Bite  +3 (1d6+3), 2 x Claws +3 (1d4+3) +1d6 bleed
Str 14  Dex 14 Con 13 Int 7 Wis 10 Cha 11
Skills (4): Perception (1) +4, Stealth (1) +6, Survival (1) +4, Acrobatics (1) +6
Feats (1): Power attack
Evol Pool (4): Limbs, Bite, Claws (1), Bleed (claws) (1), Imp Natural armour (1), Pounce (1)
SQ: Darkvision, link, Share spells

----------


## Ghostfoot

Having made your preparations for the journey, the next morning you set off with the caravan. It is a miserably start to the journey, as a spring storm batters the region overnight, sweeping down from the mountains to the north. But the weather is no excuse for trade to be delayed, and the caravan master Lucius confirms the intent to press on.

You stow your gear and draw your travelling cloaks about you as best you can to keep the rain off. The loaded caravans rumble slowly out of the gates of Troye, the merchant/ owners and the drivers also trying their best to stay dry. The mounted guards ride just ahead, with outriders and scouts appointed to patrol the road.

Remarkably the decision to travel onward in spite of the inclement weather proves to be sound, as the rain eases after an hour or so and you begin to dry off, trudging alongside. The road itself is easy traverse, ancient paving stones still proving an easy path for the wagons and beasts with minimal danger of getting bogged down. 

The first day for you passes with little in the way of direct action and you find yourselves counting the milestones that are set regularly along the road. You pass through countryside, fields for starters then copses of trees with occasional small clusters of houses forming thorps where the countryfolk live. Late in the morning your scouts report back that they have spotted a gang of goblins skulking about, and the horsemen set off to flush them out eventually driving them off into the woods to hide for their lives. Similarly a group of people, no doubt bandits, are spied beating a hasty retreat as you pass over a bridge in one of the thickets. Clearly the size of your group (25+ individuals) means that many of the miscreant opportunists that plague the region are happy to look elsewhere for easier victims to rob.

As the day draws to a close you approach your destination, a roadside inn by the name of The Robin's Shoe. A simple structure with stables and barns it is notable due to the large group of Duchy soldiers camped in the surrounding clearing. With great relief after your long day of marching, you are happy to finally unburden yourselves and put your feet up as everyone else also does in the crowded area. While the soldiers nearby have to feed themselves some of the officers have come to the in for a change of scene and the poor innkeep is busy making a stew of boiled lamb and cabbage last the distance as best he can. While simple fare, it is most heartening after your day and you gulp it down (sorry Philemon, no vegan platters here! You can probably pick out a few veges and scrounge a crust of bread).

Once everyone is settling down, Lucius Palejohn speaks to the officers and you are able to listen in on the conversation. The soldiers it seems are returning to Troye having recently visited a disruptive local Baron Ventador to remind him (through a show of strength) where his allegiances lie. With the baron suitably obedient once more the Duke's forces are looking forward to returning to the city.

The night at the inn passes without major incident, and for the next few days you continue along the King's Road passing a number of similar environs. You meet a few travellers namely a couple of goatherds taking their herd to sell to the innkeep you have recently patronised, and a group of a dozen ruffians that watch you warily from some distance while you keep an equally watchful eye on them finally scampering as the mounted guards approach. Some hours later you cross paths with a noble knight and his retinue of cavalry. Introducing himself as Sir Jean Heubit he announces his task at hand to clear the nearby lands of robbers and highwaymen, and you give him directions of the potential troublemakers encountered so far. With a smile and a salute he is off, eager to hunt down the lawless folk causing trouble for his liege-lord.

Also of note, the next day as you start to get much further from the city you cross paths with a group of a dozen or so elves. All armed with bows and swords these are clearly no traders and indeed you hardly even notice them until you have almost reached them, as they blend in to the trees in the woods through which you are passing. Nevertheless, they make no moves to actually hide or flee, and a quick curt conversation between their leader and your caravan master confirms that they are guarding the road making sure that no human brigands cause trouble for their village (presumably hidden in the woods not too far distant). They have no trouble with caravans or simple folk going about their business (as they have reasonable relations and trade actively with the local folk). They wave you through and wish you well on your journey, you suspect out of politeness rather than any real concern for your wellbeing.

You continue your travels with the caravan through the lands of the Duchy for the next four days. The roadside inns are all serviceable and with Lucius guidance you are able to make sure that you reach the next stop before dark each night. One evening you are even served up a vegetarian fare of huge steamed mushrooms!

On the fourth day one of the riders returns from scouting the road ahead "A wizard! A wizard is coming" she states in rushed voice. Around the bend ahead appears a couple of exotic covered wagons. Trinkets cover them and arcane symbols adorn the cloth. Seven mounted horsemen in lurid orange livery and heavy armour accompany the arcane wagons.

*=> Party*

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Philemon seems happy to leave the city and smiles broadly in spite of the heavy rain. "It will be good to get back out into the open again...all these buildings and walls make me a bit uncomfortable, if I'm being honest," he comments to the others briefly on the way out of town. The young man seems glad that the goblins and bandits stay clear of the caravan. "Never much cared for goblins...I've heard some are alright, but most like lighting things on fire too much...it can cause real problems during the drier parts of the year. Most of the animals know to avoid a wildfire, but it's not always easy for some of them to stay ahead of a fast moving one. When it happens from a lightning strike it's not too bad...there's usually rain shortly behind, so it just clears out some of the dry brush and keeps the forest floor clean, but goblins will light stuff on fire and not realize the damage they do."

When the caravan encounters the elven patrol Philemon greets them happily, asking if any of them worship Arialee and sharing a joyful prayer and brief conversation with them if they do. If any of them have good fruits/veggies for trade, he takes advantage of the opportunity, given the mixed fair they find in the inns. "I always try to be prepared, since I know so many other people don't prepare their meals cruelty-free. It's not even really that hard to separate the meat and veggies early enough to allow people to have what they want without upsetting each other," he sulks after eating his own trail rations one evening as the rest of the party enjoy something hearty and meaty. When they have the steamed mushrooms he  overflows with compliments for the innkeeper and their establishment, thanking them over and over again for their generous and considerate meal.

"Wow...you could see those riders on a moonless night," mutters Philemon at the sight of the gaudy riders and their covered wagons. "I thought wizards were supposed to be smart...why would you travel like that if not to attract attention? That doesn't seem very smart to me..."

----------


## Farmerbink

Artaith is grateful to be on the road, it feels like _something_ that matters, at least.  She trudges along stoically, taking quick steps throughout the day just to keep up, but making no complaints over it.  When the caravan passes by the Goblins, she actually looks eager for a fight, and ultimately makes no show of her disappointment when the vile little critters prove to understand some scraps of self-preservation.  "Only good Goblin's a dead one," she spits, as Philemon voices his more measured concerns.  

Between stone walls, making a meal of lamb stew, she gladly devours at least an extra half portion to restore her weary limbs from the day's hard march.  Unlike most of the merchants who stay up late sharing tales and drinking ales, Artaith makes an early departure to sleep, having been noticeably unused to the long days of hard marching.  

A few days later, she's begun to acclimate to the hard march, and her shifts are hanging a little looser than before.  Certainly, she's still stocky, and has plenty of muscle to go around, but the near-constant aerobics have nonetheless had an obvious and predictable result on her physique.  She squints suspiciously at the oncoming caravan and snorts at Philemon's comment.  "Hell, I could _hear_ 'em on a moonless night.  They definitely aren't trying to pass unnoticed."  

She sniffs disdainfully, eying them as they approach.  "Either way, we're hired as guards.  Best be ready for excitement."  Her hands drift to the haft of her axe, almost of their own accord, and she brings the shield around over her shoulder.  A moment later, she calls down the blessing of Yngret Yellow-Hair, and her blade begins to flicker with a ruddy glow.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Mechanically, she's going to draw both weapon and shield and use one of her daily uses of the fire blessing to enhance her axe with a little kick of heat.

----------


## DrK

*Elethielle*

The few days of travel had been reassuring and pleasing to the druidess. She had walked in the long grasses by the wagons and been happy with the grass under her feet and the light filtering between the leaves and the branches. The night at the Inn she more or less kept herself mainly to herself, avoiding the human soldiers and it was some relief that she watched them depart. 

The next day she walks by he wagons seeking to know her companions better, lots of *"WHat brings you to Grimmsgate,"* or "*"Have you travelled widely before?"* before the excitement of the elves. She greeted them politely and enjoys the lembas bread delicate frost wine. A brief, *"We have a duty to these caravans. We must keep them south, beware of he woods West of here. There are some goblins in the woods a day to the West."*

As the excitement of a wizard approaches she whistles softly making sure that her eidolon is close by as she watches he wizard carefullly. A mutter under her breath as she speaks a sole word of power to summon her witch sight and cast an eye over this wizard and his wagons seeking to _detect magic_ present. 






*Spoiler: OOC*
Show




*Elethielle (Ellie)*
M LG Half Elf Summoner (Wild caller) [VMC Druid], *Level* 1, *Init* 2, *HP* 8/8, *Speed* 
*AC* 15, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 13, *CMD* 13, *Fort* 1, *Ref* 2, *Will* 3, *CMB* +1, *Base Attack Bonus* 0   
*  Shortbow (20)*  +2 (1d6, x3)
*Reach Longspear (-)*  +1 (1d8+1, x3)
*  Longsword (Cold Iron)*  +1 (1d8+1, 19-20)
*  Studded Leather* (+3 Armor, +2 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 12, Dex 14, Con 13, Int 13, Wis 12, Cha 16
*Condition* Half Elf: Immune sleep, +2 vs Mind Affecting
Trait: +1 saves vs Fey

Summon Animal I: 6/6 remaining

Biped Eidolon - Looks like cross between a wolf and a large cat
HD 1d10 HPs 11  BAB +1  Saves 3/4/0  Init +2  Speed 40ft
AC 16 ( +4 natural, +2 dex)
Bite  +3 (1d6+3), 2 x Claws +3 (1d4+3) +1d6 bleed
Str 14  Dex 14 Con 13 Int 7 Wis 10 Cha 11
Skills (4): Perception (1) +4, Stealth (1) +6, Survival (1) +4, Acrobatics (1) +6
Feats (1): Power attack
Evol Pool (4): Limbs, Bite, Claws (1), Bleed (claws) (1), Imp Natural armour (1), Pounce (1)
SQ: Darkvision, link, Share spells

----------


## RCgothic

Eponine rides on top of one of the wagons alongside Felix, keeping a watchful eye out. As the riders set off to flush out the goblins on the first day Eponine clearly wishes she was riding with them. "How come they get to have all the fun? Is it because they've got horses? I wish I'd been able to bring Misty. I guess I'll have to buy a new horse when I've got the pieces. Is this poverty? Is this what poverty is like? Having to earn money suuuucks," she laments.

The next day she's nowhere near as alert, having found the food unpalatable and the common bunk room at the inn too noisy and uncomfortable to get a proper night's sleep, and she barely manages to realise a knight is passing by in time to smarten her hair and smile back!  When Elethielle stops by, she admits this is her first long journey. "Is it always this uncomfortable?"

By the third day Eponine perks up a bit, hunger and fatigue having forced her to eat and sleep despite the meager surroundings. And so it continues for four more days until the caravan catches sight of of the wizard's group. "Daddy always says not to meddle with the affairs of wizards," Eponine comments to Felix. "Because they're, like, totally weird. Or something like that," she continues, craning her neck for a better look.

----------


## Farmerbink

> "Because they're, like, totally weird. Or something like that,"


Artaith chortles quietly.  "Not _quite_ how I heard it, but they certainly don't much like it when you do..."

----------


## Cephor

Riaghan, in due part of distant marid ancestry and his particular affinity, saw no issue with the first day's rain. He relished in the droplets. With having been a few days from exposure with the nearest river since his arrival in Troye, he barely noticed the weariness in his legs or the aches in his soles. The chatter with his new party were welcome company. Sharing stories even over the meager offerings at the inn almost felt like he was back home with his guild.

Upon hearing the comments of the approaching alleged wizards, Riaghan felt obliged to mention, "When you wield strange powers as they, or even I do... it's easy to puff yourself up. It also has it's advantages in certain courts when, shall we say... appealing to the weaker-willed."

He noted a few of the others taking stances to defend and mentally prepared as such, gripping his staff just a little tighter as he waited on the path with his companions.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

> "Only good Goblin's a dead one,"


"That seems a bit harsh," replies Phil with a shocked expression. "I mean, surely not all goblins are so bad that you'd want to kill them all? Some are even a little funny, as long as you keep them away from anything delicate...right?"




> "*"Have you travelled widely before?"*


"Well, I spend most of my time outdoors - honestly, the fresh air and open skies just feels right to me. That said, I've spent most of my time around Grimmsgate - 
it may not make it on many maps, but it's where I was born and grew up. Troye wasn't all bad, but it's the furthest I've ever been that was an actual city. I wouldn't mind traveling more though - the walking is nice and I like seeing new places and things..."




> "Is it always this uncomfortable?"


Philemon looks sadly at the struggling noblewoman before looking like he has an idea. Running over to his pack he pulls out his waterskin and returns to her. "You're probably having a bad time cause you're not drinking enough water - if you get dehydrated it makes everything worse. And if you're thirsty, it's already too late. Here, take some of mine for now and see if that helps..." he says, offering it to her with a genuine smile.




> "Hell, I could _hear_ 'em on a moonless night.  They definitely aren't trying to pass unnoticed."


With a snort Philemon nods, laughing quietly at the dwarf woman's quip. He follows her lead, though, drawing his bow and readying an arrow, just in case...

----------


## Ghostfoot

The wizardly wagons approach, trinkets jangling and glittering in the sunlight. Several of the riders canter ahead until they are well within earshot of you and your caravan "Make way! Make way! Move aside and clear the way for the great Vaeleus, the Veiled Mistress" shouts one of the resplendent riders.

"Aye, move it over" grumbles Lucius Palejohn, casting his eyes back to his charges, the merchants and their wagons. "No sense picking a fight with a wizard. The cargo won't be happy with us if we get them killed."

"I _said_ stand down" he urges Artaith and Philemon as they strike threatening poses causing the opposing riders the similarly become agitated and focus their attention. "Let the wizard pass. Whoever they are they're none of our business."

Shifting over, begrudgingly or otherwise, you allow the wagons to pass alongside. The latter wagon, draped in arcane cloth, can be seen to hold a supply of travelling trunks, sorcerous-looking paraphernalia and a number of birdcages with brightly-coloured small birds inside. However it's the first wagon that really catches your eye. 

The gaudy cloth is drawn back by a delicate hand and a waft of perfume assaults you from within. Peering out is a scantily-clad elven woman, true to her title wearing a gauze veil across her face but little else. She reclines among many plush cushions and you see, perhaps alarmingly, a large snake writhing slowly about her limbs as she raises herself to observe you.

"You there. Is it much farther to the University of Subtleties? This journey irks me so."

Your caravan master looks visibly uncomfortable that you have managed to attract the attention of the strange sorceress, and that she is addressing you directly rather than he.

*Spoiler: Info*
Show

The University of Subtleties is in Troye, so ~5 days away.

*Spoiler: Elethielle*
Show

Yes, plenty of magic lighting up in there/ on her person.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Phil readily returns his arrow to its quiver and looks abashed when the enchantress addresses the party. With a gulp he quietly says, "Um...back that way about five days, milady..." as he jerks a thumb back in the direction from which the caravan has come.

----------


## DrK

*Elethielle*

Elethielle looks at the gaudy veiled woman with a faint blush. Before switching to soft elven *"Your appearance and traveling companions surprise me so elder one. What have you to learn from the human mages? Their "school" lies 5 days down the road in the town of Troye."* Then switching back to common she asks, *"Have you seen much danger further up the road? We heard rumours of bandits?"*




*Spoiler: OOC*
Show




*Elethielle (Ellie)*
M LG Half Elf Summoner (Wild caller) [VMC Druid], *Level* 1, *Init* 2, *HP* 8/8, *Speed* 
*AC* 15, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 13, *CMD* 13, *Fort* 1, *Ref* 2, *Will* 3, *CMB* +1, *Base Attack Bonus* 0   
*  Shortbow (20)*  +2 (1d6, x3)
*Reach Longspear (-)*  +1 (1d8+1, x3)
*  Longsword (Cold Iron)*  +1 (1d8+1, 19-20)
*  Studded Leather* (+3 Armor, +2 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 12, Dex 14, Con 13, Int 13, Wis 12, Cha 16
*Condition* Half Elf: Immune sleep, +2 vs Mind Affecting
Trait: +1 saves vs Fey

Summon Animal I: 6/6 remaining

Biped Eidolon - Looks like cross between a wolf and a large cat
HD 1d10 HPs 11  BAB +1  Saves 3/4/0  Init +2  Speed 40ft
AC 16 ( +4 natural, +2 dex)
Bite  +3 (1d6+3), 2 x Claws +3 (1d4+3) +1d6 bleed
Str 14  Dex 14 Con 13 Int 7 Wis 10 Cha 11
Skills (4): Perception (1) +4, Stealth (1) +6, Survival (1) +4, Acrobatics (1) +6
Feats (1): Power attack
Evol Pool (4): Limbs, Bite, Claws (1), Bleed (claws) (1), Imp Natural armour (1), Pounce (1)
SQ: Darkvision, link, Share spells

----------


## RCgothic

Eponine hangs back. It's not just that her father's warnings not to meddle with wizards, or Lucius's distinct discomfort about the enquiries not being directed to him, but also she's been raised that it's not polite to crowd round when answering questions.

----------


## Farmerbink

Artaith lowers her arms, but makes no effort to put away either axe or shield.  She puts on her very best (not very good) polite face, and stands silently a pace or two behind Elethielle.  

Her eyes register the scantily-clad woman as undoubtedly a figure of power- or perhaps a distraction on the behalf of one and dismiss her as somewhere between unimportant and certainly the focus of everyone else.  As the rest of the caravan ogles the apparent wizard, Artaith turns her gaze to the rest of the unreasonably glamorous wagons.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

I'll need to find a way to get perception in class or something....  In the meantime: (1d20+3)[*17*]  :Small Sigh:

----------


## Cephor

At first taken aback by Vaeleous' particularchoice in attire, Riaghan too decides to not add to the crowd in this moment, eager to hear her response to Elethielle's question.

----------


## Ghostfoot

The elven sorceress smirks somewhat haughtily at Elethielle's comments regarding her and her companions appearance. _"Sweet child, it suits my purposes"_ she says in elven, a sly look on her face she reaches out and caresses Elle's cheek strangely as she speaks, _"I seek an ancient relic of great power. Many ages ago a forgotten god of the eastern humans sacrificed himself to halt the hordes of the demon frog Tsathogga. Elements of his divine being yet persist in physical form, I believe, and I intend to be the one to obtain them. The record rooms of this university are my next stop in my quest."_

She relaxes back down into her pillows, serpent coiling slowly about her, and switches back to the common tongue to answer the next question "Danger?" she ponders "No nothing too dangerous. There might have been bandits I suppose. I don't think that there are bandits any more."

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Philemon gulps audibly at the idea that there _were_ bandits but that now they're gone. With a tip of his head he excuses himself from the enchantress' presence and returns to his guard duties, deliberately avoiding looking at the lovely elven woman.

----------


## DrK

*Elethielle*

Elethielle blushes at the touch from the sorceress. A sense of trepidation as she realises that her powers are dwarfed by this woman. *"What do these relics look like? Or what powers do they have? We are heading into the deep wilderness and if fates are cruel or kind we may encounter such things?"* After getting her answer she offers a respectful curtsy, *"I hope your research goes well elder Sister, may the Gods keep you safe,"* 

And then she backs away heads back to the edge of the convoy, reaching out to the comforting presence of her eidolon to calm her after the unsettling meeting  



*Spoiler: OOC*
Show




*Elethielle (Ellie)*
M LG Half Elf Summoner (Wild caller) [VMC Druid], *Level* 1, *Init* 2, *HP* 8/8, *Speed* 
*AC* 15, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 13, *CMD* 13, *Fort* 1, *Ref* 2, *Will* 3, *CMB* +1, *Base Attack Bonus* 0   
*  Shortbow (20)*  +2 (1d6, x3)
*Reach Longspear (-)*  +1 (1d8+1, x3)
*  Longsword (Cold Iron)*  +1 (1d8+1, 19-20)
*  Studded Leather* (+3 Armor, +2 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 12, Dex 14, Con 13, Int 13, Wis 12, Cha 16
*Condition* Half Elf: Immune sleep, +2 vs Mind Affecting
Trait: +1 saves vs Fey

Summon Animal I: 6/6 remaining

Biped Eidolon - Looks like cross between a wolf and a large cat
HD 1d10 HPs 11  BAB +1  Saves 3/4/0  Init +2  Speed 40ft
AC 16 ( +4 natural, +2 dex)
Bite  +3 (1d6+3), 2 x Claws +3 (1d4+3) +1d6 bleed
Str 14  Dex 14 Con 13 Int 7 Wis 10 Cha 11
Skills (4): Perception (1) +4, Stealth (1) +6, Survival (1) +4, Acrobatics (1) +6
Feats (1): Power attack
Evol Pool (4): Limbs, Bite, Claws (1), Bleed (claws) (1), Imp Natural armour (1), Pounce (1)
SQ: Darkvision, link, Share spells

----------


## Farmerbink

Artaith snorts in amusement at the wizardess' cavalier response to bandits.  For better or worse, she breaks her peace.  "Heh.  I like your style, Elf-woman.  Braid in that pretty hair of yours and you'd be the sweetest-looking slayer of bandits I ever laid eyes on!  Your hunting back towards Troye might be a tad more sparse, though."

----------


## Cephor

Riaghan heard the sorceress recount her goal and after hearing the others' questions, he couldn't help but glean one himself. 

"I am no stranger to drawing power from a particular, ancient source. That yearning for understanding its mysteries are always a chase to know more. For the sake of holding back evils on the horizon, I will pray that Quell can lend aid when that time comes," he stated with a slight head bow while shifting his weight forward against the staff in his hands, taking in the momentary rest from their travel.

----------


## Ghostfoot

The sorceress nods to herself as if pondering something beyond you all. "Yes..." she mutters to herself, "Now that would be telling". She looks vaguely across at Elethielle and Riaghan as they comment and then deliberately snubs Artaith's attempt to socialize. With a wave of her hand her wagon and guardsmen depart, heading back along the road towards the university at Troye. Everyone stands and watches them go, somewhat transfixed until she is long gone and you all look about, each wondering if perhaps you might have been ensorcelled or bewitched by the unusual elf, the other mounted guardsmen accompanying you looking similarly uncomfortable.

Snapping back into the now, your caravan heads off once more, everyone else clearly glad to be done with the strange sorceress. The rest of the day passes uneventfully and your caravan makes good time, arriving at a well fortified inn whose hanging sign names as The Horse & Tinker. A stone curtain-wall encompasses a large compound with an inn, a small guard tower, and several service buildings. The smell of roast mutton wafts from the inn and entices you in even as Palejohn starts the process of re-equipping everyone, taking advantage of the blacksmith, leatherworker and stables to ensure all are fit to continue. 

The inn itself is very quiet, a reddish haired halfling behind the bar starting to take order from your caravan companions. Already you can hear him grumbling away.

*Spoiler: next steps*
Show

Up to you the extent that you with to engage with 'inn activities'

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Philemon shakes himself free of the enchanting elf woman a bit earlier than most (+1 Wisdom modifier) and sighs audibly. "The natural world is a lovely place. I'm not sure elves exactly count, but they're close and some - like her - are really quite beautiful," he says happily. While many of the caravan are glad the sorceress is gone, Phil clearly feels some regret for her parting.

At the inn Phil excuses himself to eat his vegetarian meal. Seeing the grumpy bartender muttering to himself, the outdoorsman deliberately makes himself scarce and largely disappears for the night. He's nearby, if anyone needs him, but otherwise fades into the background, avoiding attention.

----------


## Farmerbink

Artaith snorts at the woman's impolite dismissal.  "Pretty typical, that."  She finds herself wandering later in the afternoon, in an annoying sort of mental fog.  Still, in due time the caravan arrives at their evening's destination.

"Smells _fabulous!_" Artaith commends, all-but openly drooling at the overwhelming aroma of cooking meat.  She offers Philemon only a wan shrug of apology as the man pointedly stays outside with an utterly different expression.  

After a time, she finds herself wandering past/through the blacksmith's stall, enjoying the familiar sounds and sensations of heat and rhythmic hammering.  She pauses long enough to take stock of her own gear, appreciate some of the pieces on display, and (at least) nod politely to any workers present.

----------


## Cephor

Approaching _The Horse & Tinker_, Riaghan's desire to fill his stomach hit a fever pitch. From the uplifted looks of his fellow party members' expressions at the smells emanating from the kitchen, Philemon notwithstanding, Riaghan was eager to utilize some of his day's wages to partake in some well-cooked mutton and a brim-fill tankard full of mead. In fact he approached the bar and ordered just that from the bartender. Seeing the halfling seemingly having a rough go, he took it upon himself to find a lull in the orders to inquire if there was something to it. 

"Thanks for serving us, good sir. Business keeping you on your toes these days?"

----------


## Ghostfoot

The stay at the _Horse and Tinker_ is pleasant enough, if a little unsettling at the lack of other patrons. The bartender mutters about bandits on the roads preying on lone travelers, and few enough knights and guardsmen to keep them in check.

Nevertheless the next few days prove remarkably uneventful. There is a common story of roving bandits and robber knights harassing vulnerable travelers but whether by luck or due to the size of your group you are not accosted by any ne'er-do-wells. The occasional famer or herder with pigs on their way to a local market, one or two armed caravans of merchants (none as large or well-guarded as yours), a small group of travelling dwarven crafters, and periodically the howling of wolves in the forests reminding you that nature encroaches on civilization (or vice versa) and that the lands out here remain only partly tamed.

About the most alarming situation is when, one day, several large winged shapes can be seen circling in the distance several miles ahead. Your mounted guards ride cautiously ahead, and return to tell of signs of battle ahead. By the time that you get near the flying shapes are long gone, and you come across a scene of recent violence. A log barricade lies smashed to one side of the old paved road and a couple of broken swords lie among splashes of blood on the stones. A makeshift campsite on a small rise overlooking the road similarly destroyed with great gouges in the earth and several arrows peppering the area. Whatever happened you missed it, and very possibly it was to your benefit! In any case there are no signs of anyone or anything remaining in the vicinity.

It is only much later that day, when you encounter a group of elves traveling from village to hidden village, that you learn a flight of wyverns had been sighted in the area. Dragon-like beasts but with the aggressive temperament of a cave bear and limited intellectual capacity of an ogre, the creatures are known to often come down from the northern Cretian Mountains in groups this time of year to hunt for easy prey in the lowlands. In this instance the elves inform you a group of brigands had been waylaying passers-by but seem to have had the unfortunate situation of choosing an elevated place to base themselves to observe the road. And so it seems the ambushers found themselves horribly exposed to attack from the air!

Counting yourselves lucky to have avoided both brigands and wyverns, your caravan continues onward towards its destination, and several days later reaches the small city of Mirquinoc, known as an odd, fey-infested place as it cohabits the site of an ancient crossroad where the borders to the fey realm are weak and permeable.

The Free City of Mirquinoc stands at the tip of a range of hills that mark the geographical edge of the Gaelon watershed, locally known as the Keelstones, which run 15 miles wide and roughly 50 miles in length. The Kings Road skirts around the edge of the hill line to the south, at a miles distance.

The walled city comes upon travelers unexpectedly since it is not marked by any of the milestones along the road. The walls are uneven and the towers are crooked, but it is obviously quite a busy place, with peasants bustling about.

*Spoiler: Map - Free City of Mirquinoc*
Show



Map Key:
1. City Gate. 
2. Druidic Enclosure.
3. Druid Spire. A 100-foot-tall sharp, conical tower grown from the living bedrock of the city. Precipitous stairs spiral up around it to the top, where there is a small academy of druids. The academy hauls supplies up to the top using cranes and winches.
4. Old Crossroad Market
5. Great Fane of Narrah
6. Grimalkin Square
7. Mummers Meade
8. Fortnight Square
9. Citadel (the Freehold)
10. Temple of Telophus
11. Temple of Oghma
12. Kings Road Inn
13. Tower of Iolphezar
14. Thieves Guild
15. Greentwine Inn
16. Ryhans Jewelry
17. Armorers and Smiths


The uneven walls and crooked towers of the town bewitched with unearthly and uninvited guests grows steadily larger until its gate appears ahead. A guardsman stands on either side, leaning enough on their pikes to almost conceal their apathy, but their bored eyes giving them away completely. A momentary glance at the travel-weary wagons and guards was all that duty required before the guards quickly looked away  nothing to see here.

You spy the telltale flicker of a sprite between the men, a creature fancying herself the gates true guard. The fey were always just beyond sight. Whether it was some spell they cast on themselves or if the winged mites could leap so fast a mans eye just couldnt follow, like a fly darting about.

Nearby, two wooden signs dangle on thin iron chains so the fey wont knock them down (as you've heard they did with just about anything from time to time). One sign read, _Drawing steel or iron weapons in the city is forbidden._ The other advised, _Ignore the Sprites._

A female watch captain stands just beyond the gate. Her stance firm, her hand on her sword hilt and her head held high as she watches the morning stream of wagons roll into town loaded down with local produce or trade goods brought up by horses weary from their journey on the Kings Road. Her gaze danced from one wagon to the next.



Your caravan makes its way inside the gates of the small city and pulls up at the _King's Road Inn_. Here your duties end. The merchants set about with their wagons preparing to ascend to Old Crossroad Market to trade their wares. Lucius Palejohn gathers yourselves and the other guards about to distribute the payroll, everyone happy to be well remunerated for a thankfully incident-free journey. The other guards quickly disperse to the taverns and markets of the town to relax and spend their pay before no doubt looking for their next gig on the roads of the region.

With your own pouches bulging with coin you consider your next move. Your ultimate destination, the backwater village of Grimmsgate, still lies some 3 weeks travel to the northeast, in the wilderness well off the main thoroughfare of the King's Road. 

The markets of Mirquinoc are here should you wish to equip yourselves with anything for the next stage of your journey, Old Crossroad Market being located on the rise in the center of the city with the defensive citadel rising to the east. Bordering to the west of the market are the Temple of Telophus (Lord of Crops) and the Great Fane of Narrah, The Lady of the Moon. 

*Spoiler: payroll*
Show

Everyone gets +19gp pay for playing at being caravan guards.

If you want to do anything specific, please do, otherwise next post I'll move us on again as you travel alone for the next part of your journey.

----------


## RCgothic

"How prole!" Eponine giggles as she collects her wages.

She's fascinated by the flickering fey, trying hard to follow them with her eyes, ultimately without much success. Seeing the signs, she has a question. "Does this mean you can draw weapons that aren't steel or iron? Like, wooden ones? Or mithral ones? Or, I dunno, ones made from lead?"

She turns thoughtful at the thought of the path ahead.

"Three weeks more... The journey here was long enough, and that wasn't even in the wilderness. We'll each need, like, at least twenty one days' rations, possibly more like thirty in case something goes wrong," she ponders, counting on her fingers. "We should probably take more than just trail rations as well, because a month on nothing but... yeah... wow. Even the food at the inns was better than that! I'd like at least a little fresh food and preserved meat while it lasts. And two waterskins a day each... thats... uh... more than I can carry. And... um... all of my money," she tails off, dismayed.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Phil nods as he learns about the wyverns and their bandit-victims. "We aren't the top-predators around here - it's wise to be hidden from all sides when camping out in the wilderness," he says as he remembers some of his times camping in the woods. "And wyverns are nasty business - probably serves the bandits right, but it was certainly an unpleasant way to go..."

At Eponine's questions Philemon speaks up. "Most folks prefer you don't draw _any_ weapons in town. Not much reason for it unless you mean violence or are defending yourself. As for iron...well the fey don't like it, so probably best to just keep it out of sight." 

When she starts making plans for food and water as they travel the outdoorsman smiles broadly. "You could break your back and the bank if you like, but unless you're traveling with a bigger group than ours, most people have to do some living-off-the-land to get to Grimmsgate from here. I will help you with that, though I won't help you hunt, as I've mentioned before. We will be alright for water as long as you don't mind filling up your skins at the streams we find."

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Philemon's Survival modifier is +5. He should easily be able to keep us going with DC 10 checks:




> DC 10 - Get along in the wild. Move up to half your overland speed while hunting and foraging *(no food or water supplies needed)*. You can provide food and water for one other person for every 2 points by which your check result exceeds 10.


If anyone else can pass similar checks or assist, I think we will be alright.

----------


## Farmerbink

Approaching the gates, Artaith grunts unhappily at the signage.  She takes a moment to ensure her weapons are stowed (as if she could possibly have shirked their care before), and won't come loose unintentionally.  She then all-but gapes at the watch captain, her low-key annoyance leaning dangerously close to outright irritation.  "Funny, ya look awful ready to draw that steel here in town," she grumbles, eyeing the woman with what many would consider uncomfortable straight-forwardness.  "Is this a 'do as I say' kinda place, or is ya hand just resting there for looks?"  She stops and waits with Eponine, likewise curious about the watch captain's explanation.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

In this case, Artaith _isn't_ trying to be rude or start a fight, but you know.  She's good at being rude.  Perhaps a soldier would take her straight-forwardness well.  In either case, I'm gonna roll *diplomacy*, as Artaith is legitimately trying to get information, not irritate.  (1d20-2)[*4*]


A few moments later, she finds herself scowling again, gaping at Eponine.  "How wot?" she mutters, clearly utterly confused.  She watches the back-and-forth as Eponine calculates their needs and Philemon mentions his own ability to live off the land with a growing sense of amusement.

"Neither o' ya ever traveled with a cleric before?" she asks, brusquely.  "And guess ya never watched my morning preparations, either."  Artaith sniffs, betraying her own odd brand of elitism.  "Sweetheart," she places a rough, broad hand on Eponine's gleaming armor. "By the grace o' the Mother of Accord, I can conjure pure, clean water any old time ya like." 

She smiles, the expression seeming horribly out of place and more than a little unnerving.  "I'll carry a good bit o' gear if ya need it, but ain't gonna waste my effort on _water._  Sheesh."

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Philemon nods in agreement. "I hadn't thought of that - you're right, I never have traveled with a cleric before. That makes things even simpler! No worries - we will be fine," the young man says, perhaps dooming the party with his naivete, but smiling as he does so...

----------


## Cephor

"Quite an interesting town here," Riaghan remarks, observing the sprites darting here and there and taking in the surroundings. He nodded to Artaith's solution regarding her water conjuration. "I too can assist in a pinch," he said, implying his own water affinity. "I am also thankful we have the expertise in subsistence in this venture. It certainly keeps our costs down." 

*Spoiler: Shopping*
Show

Aside from gathering the necessary rations, I'll be on the lookout for a waterproof lantern in the market or in one of the shops.

----------


## DrK

*Elethielle*


The inn had been unsavoury when they had stayed there and the appearance of the camp ripped apart from wyvrens had amused her. The sense of profound natural justice something that she had enjoyed the irony of. As they approach the fey town she watches with interest, *"Its a strange place this, the barrier with the feywild runs thin here"*  her sharp eyes try and track the sprites as she see's if she can recognise their type.

Taking her pay with a grateful nod and a smile to the wagon team she bids them a farewell and looks to her new companions, blowing hair out of her eyes her gaze drifts up the druidic spire before listening to the others, *"As you say, I'm sure we can get by, I have grown used to foraging for myself and my companion can aid me in the hunt of we want more than roots and berries."* At the smell of the town she glances back to the gate. *I can think if nothing I require here, shall we rest a night or begin the long walk to Grimmsgate? We are still many days travel."* 



*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Know [natue) (1d20+6)[*23*]

*Elethielle (Ellie)*
M LG Half Elf Summoner (Wild caller) [VMC Druid], *Level* 1, *Init* 2, *HP* 8/8, *Speed* 
*AC* 15, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 13, *CMD* 13, *Fort* 1, *Ref* 2, *Will* 3, *CMB* +1, *Base Attack Bonus* 0   
*  Shortbow (20)*  +2 (1d6, x3)
*Reach Longspear (-)*  +1 (1d8+1, x3)
*  Longsword (Cold Iron)*  +1 (1d8+1, 19-20)
*  Studded Leather* (+3 Armor, +2 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 12, Dex 14, Con 13, Int 13, Wis 12, Cha 16
*Condition* Half Elf: Immune sleep, +2 vs Mind Affecting
Trait: +1 saves vs Fey

Summon Animal I: 6/6 remaining

Biped Eidolon - Looks like cross between a wolf and a large cat
HD 1d10 HPs 11  BAB +1  Saves 3/4/0  Init +2  Speed 40ft
AC 16 ( +4 natural, +2 dex)
Bite  +3 (1d6+3), 2 x Claws +3 (1d4+3) +1d6 bleed
Str 14  Dex 14 Con 13 Int 7 Wis 10 Cha 11
Skills (4): Perception (1) +4, Stealth (1) +6, Survival (1) +4, Acrobatics (1) +6
Feats (1): Power attack
Evol Pool (4): Limbs, Bite, Claws (1), Bleed (claws) (1), Imp Natural armour (1), Pounce (1)
SQ: Darkvision, link, Share spells

----------


## DarkOne7141981

"I am probably more comfortable sleeping outside than in a town, even one with so much nature as the fey bring into town here. But if anyone wants one last night in a bed, this will be it for several days at least, probably a week or more. It's up to you all," Philemon responds with a smile, looking to the more pampered members of the party expectantly.

----------


## Ghostfoot

"You choose to draw a weapon in here, you'll have me to contend with," responds the watch captain, "draw an iron weapon and you'll have both me _and_ the fae folk after you. And I don't police their actions. Let's just say we'd prefer our visitors had a peaceful and uncomplicated time in our city."

Her expression darkens somewhat as Artaith presses the matter "I'm watching you, dwarf. Keep out of trouble. And by the gods don't come grumbling to me if the pixies turn all your mead to mudwater. I'll know you brought it on yourself."

...................

Having collected your pay and fare welling the other members of Palejohn's caravan you hit the markets to prepare yourselves for the next leg of your journey. You have no problem sourcing travelers rations for the road, and Riaghan purchases a sturdily crafted wind- and water-proof lantern from an equipment store.

Elethielle keeps alert her eyes open for signs of the local fey. Every so often she spies tell-tale flickerings of movement at the corner of her vision, and occasionally sees two or three slight elfin sprites with gossamer wings hiding behind chimneys or sitting on rooftops and windowsills.  The wee fey seem content enough in their own activities and as neither yourselves nor any others bother them you don't run afoul of any strange retributions for perceived slights.

In fact the small city seems to operate around and alongside the fey but not integrate at all, both separate groups of inhabitants deliberately ignoring the other in a very strange sort of communal willful denial (except perhaps the mysterious druids atop their spire who you gather act as go-betweens with the fey court). The markets are remarkably relaxed with only a few guards present and merchants seemingly little concerned by thievery with many wares on open display.

Once your provisioning is completed you find yourselves a meal at a travelers tavern named the _Hart's Head_ and rooms at the serviceable _Noble Hound_. The timing proves fortunate as a thunderstorm hits that eve with high winds and torrential rain lashing against the windowpanes as you slumber. You are thankful to not be caught out in this weather, and equally thankful the storm eases by morning leaving you free to travel on.

.............

Gathering yourselves and your travelling gear you set off once more along the King's Road highway. Three day's walk, foraging as you go, broken only by occasional encounters with mounted guard patrols, brings you to a signposted intersection where the Watershed Road branches north towards Old Lawson Town and beyond, Grimmsgate.

Turning onto this northbound road you quickly find the 'road' is really no more than a muddy trail that constantly fords small streams as it soon plunges into heavily forested wilderness. With no inns or homesteads on this trail you camp under the stars, again thankful that the rains hold and that all you have to deal with from nature is muddy boots from the frequent fords.

You pass several old campsites no doubt used by the infrequent travelers along this trail, and find them useful to assist as you prepare each evening. The fauna of the forests seems relatively benign, the wild animals more afraid and wary of a group of humanoid travelers that you are of them. In fact the worst that you come across is on several nights having to drive off small flocks (swarms?) of disgusting mosquito-like bat-winged stirges attracted to your warm bodies. This is more a hindrance than a real danger, and while you lose a few hours sleep staying vigilant you soon pass through the area they seem to inhabit.

As you travel further north the great boles of ancient trees give the strange impression that the relative safety of the trail is maintained only at their sufferance, that this little strip of road could be blotted out in moments, if the trees ever so chose  crushed between their trunks to vanish forever, as if the trail and all who travel upon it had never been.

After two weeks of travel through the old growth forests you eventually come to the village of Old Lawson Town, jarringly normal and civilized after so many days in the wilderness. Here you are able to re-provision, hearing from the superstitious folk that Grimmsgate lies only three days hence. Despite the locals constant fretting over every perceived omen imaginable, you find the place welcoming enough and certainly note the well-established brewing industry that it supports, the delicious Black Wizard Stout being relatively notable and packing quite a kick. 

The locals seem happy enough to talk about nearby Grimmsgate, "Seems like things have been going downhill for years, over there in Grimmsgate. There is an old temple out there somewhere nearby. Its called the Elder Temple because it was before they had a temple in the village. Something bad happened there a long time ago.

None of this is new news to Philemon of course, who extends the conversation a little with his own views "Seems like we lost a fur trapper or a farmer every month for a while, and now there arent hardly enough people to keep things going. I mean, no one would tell me anything but we've gotta get there to help somehow!

*Spoiler: info*
Show

Please deduct 2gp each for two night's accommodation & purchased food (5sp lodging, 3 sp meal, 2 sp drinks - 1 night in Mirquinoc, 1 in Old Lawson Town).

Total rations used = 17 days each, less any foraging done along the way.

Much as I would normally like to run some encounters 'on the road', for the sake of all our sanity I do want to get you to your destination so am skipping through these for now as scene-setting only.

"I mean, no one would tell me anything but we gotta get there to help somehow! - working on the basis that Philemon has (less than) zero social skills and so hasn't been entrusted with any special knowledge by any other inhabitants of Grimmsgate.

Next stop - Grimmsgate!

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Philemon stay out of any arguments that might develop over the rules in Mirquinoc, instead enjoying the occasional pixie-siting and trying to not show his excitement too much at getting back out into the wilds. "See, even here it can be a bit noisy for me...you wouldn't believe how quiet it is a couple of days out from a town. It's really nice...let's a person think their thoughts and not be interrupted by all the chatter."

The rain doesn't bother Phil any, and he spends much of the evening in quiet contemplation of the storm's furies. "Man, if I didn't love the Morninglight so much, I could totally get onboard with worship of storms...someone like Oon or even Lusph. It's so wild and powerful..."

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show




> Survival DC 10 - Get along in the wild. Move up to half your overland speed while hunting and foraging (no food or water supplies needed). You can provide food and water for one other person for every 2 points by which your check result exceeds 10.


Is there any reason Philemon cannot take 10 (for a *15*) on this, providing food for himself and two others? If there is no problem here, then that is what he will do while traveling.

Philemon doesn't seem to be in much of a hurry, happily foraging as the party travels and gathering enough food for himself and two others (all of it veggies/fruits). At night he happily points out constellations and during the day landmarks and "interesting" plants or animals they encounter. "Those stirges are really much more dangerous if you don't see them and they get to draining you. A whole swarm can terrorize an area if you don't know what to watch for or get caught unawares...hey, look at this! You don't see too many of these around anymore..."

In the old woods he shows more deference, quietly traveling and doing what he can to guide the others' steps. Pointing out pitfalls, tripping roots, and other minor hazards, he also tries to minimize the party's impact as they travel, as if to soften any negative response from the deep forest to their presence. "I haven't ever met one, but I've heard of some of the oldest trees around here pulling up their roots and actively protecting the younger trees from woodcutters and such. Best to be safe and just keep moving through - they've been here longer than all of us and will be here long after we're all worm-food."

While in Old Lawson Town Philemon seems nervous again, as if he's anxious to be home. "See what I mean? That's why we need you folks there in Grimmsgate. THe word of our troubles has even reached here! We're only three days away...hope everyone is alright since I've been gone..."

----------


## Farmerbink

Artaith smirks, offering reassurance in her own brusque way.  "Just sayin'.  Seems odd ta have yer hand on the blade is all."  Having made no _actionable_ offense, she moves on her business, confused at the watch captain's apparent rudeness.  She stops by the market to buy a few weeks' rations, not quite content to rely upon Philemon's aid.  Her purchases are notably heavy on the "salted mutton" side of things, but there's a few handfuls of dry-packed cheese, nuts, and fresh bread (to be re-packed for longevity later) among her pack.

The next morning, Artaith rises in a good mood, having partaken some moderate amount of the local brews the night before.  Like some kind of inverse hangover, the gentle ales seem to have bolstered her body as well as spirits.  She has to hurry to maintain the taller folks' pace, as they set off down the King's Road, but she makes no complaints and if it's more than nominal effort, she hides it well.  The sight of occasional mounted patrols only leaves her more comfortable, confident that only an absolute fool would molest a party such as theirs on an often-surveilled road.

Which makes her attitude as their journey takes them into the wilds a stark contrast.  After the first fire, the stout woman begins to grumble over the hassles of wet and muddy mail and greaves.  When it quickly becomes apparent that the fords are more the rule than exception, she amazes her companions by demonstrating a notably fouler attitude.  Though it mostly remains under her breath, the air becomes abuzz with both the wings of insects and a steady stream of ever-more-colorful curses.  The encroaching woods seem to threaten her into silence, but the tension continues to mount further and further, leaving everyone wondering if the stout woman is going make it to Grimmsgate before she snaps.

Finally, they seem to stumble upon a village (at least it seems that way to her, having long since lost any sense of distance or time), and the pervasive pressure of irritation and frustration evaporates like a bubble on the surface of a pond.  Artaith quickly makes her way to the tavern and is 3 tankards deep on the local brew before she comes up for air long enough to complain about the name.  "In a world with Dwarves and Gnomes, who names a stout on a stodgy, skinny old miser like a wizard?"  She snorts, chuckles, and takes another long draught before ordering a fourth.  She smiles widely- a bizarre and discomfiting sight.  "Well, whoever he is, he makes a fine brew!  Can't name it worth horses' p**s, but nobody's perfect."

----------


## Ghostfoot

The stopover in Old Lawson Town is a welcome respite for most of you, most notably the indulgence in the local brew which proves to be extraordinarily potent. This plays out about you over the evening as Artaith stoically demolishes all drinks placed in front of her even as the bouncers periodically are forced to restrain many other patrons as they lose complete control of their faculties.

*Spoiler: Black Wiz drunkeness?*
Show

Black Wizard Stout vs Artaith

Fort save DC13 or very mild confused state (1d20+5)[15]
After the primary effects pass, the drinker continues to be affected in a much milder version (no mechanical effect  roleplay only) for 1d6 days


After the unexpectedly boisterous evening you gather your belongings the next morning and prepare to set out again, spirits high in the knowledge that your destination is but a couple of days away.

After three more days of traveling, you and your companions are at last approaching the small village of Grimmsgate. The narrow road that leads for miles through this forest is overgrown with weeds, beginning to blend and disappear entirely back into the wilderness. Indeed, everything you have seen since the last real signs of civilization has had the same feeling of slow retreat and disintegration. More than once, you have passed by strange signs and indications  bones arranged in a circle around a human skull; a small, red-stained wicker basket by the side of the road, an unmarked grave in the dappled shade of the trees.

Through occasional gaps in the trees you spy a small hill not far to the east of the trail. Your path meanders about some distance from the base of the hill and on the distant crest you can just make out several large obelisks or columns jutting through the foliage.

*Spoiler: Map - environs*
Show




Finally, though, you see ahead of you the distinctive hill upon which the village of Grimmsgate is built. At the top, there is a small cluster of buildings  you can just barely see the half-collapsed roof of the old Temple of Law that was once said to be the pride of the village. Even at this distance, the place looks run down. Although the village is not fortified, the hill is very steep and only one path leads up to the top.

The village sits atop a steep hill, with a single pathway leading around the hills natural curve and up to a gatehouse that protects the buildings at the summit. There are three farmhouse-type buildings along the path, but the rest of the village appears to be located behind the gatehouse, so that any attackers would have to take the gates before they could reach the regular buildings.

Three stone farmhouses were once built beside the pathway that leads up to the top of Grimmsgate Hill, but they appear to be abandoned now. One of them has a wooden shutter that bangs open and closed in the wind. A cat sits in one of the dark windows, watching you as you pass by.

The trail up to the hilltop is blocked by a half-ruined gatehouse. The gates have fallen off and have been pushed to the side to keep them from blocking the entrance. However, the rusting iron portcullis has been lowered, and there is a guard standing atop the building with his crossbow leveled at you. "Halt! Who goes there?!" squeaks the young lad guarding the way. "Philemon? Is that you?".

*Spoiler: Map - Grimmsgate Village*
Show

----------


## DarkOne7141981

"Ho, there! Yeah, it's me, Philemon! I'm back with some folks willing to help out around, push back against the baddies, you know? What's happened since I've been gone? And why is the portcullis down? Afraid of an attack? Has it gotten that bad?" responds Philemon, his voice betraying some worry even as he tries to be cheerful.

----------


## Farmerbink

At first glance of their destination, Artaith blinks several times.  "Hells, are there still _people_ out here?  Looks like ol' Mother Nature already reclaimed her ground, if you ask me."  Of course, no one had asked her.  That didn't much matter to Artaith.  Her expression remains thoroughly skeptical as they climb the winding pathway up the hill, passing a trio of clearly uninhabited farmhouses.  

By the time the gatehouse is in view, its gates cast aside like trash, Artaith is beginning to understand the depths of her political exile.  "Stars and stones, lad," she mutters, turning to Philemon.  "At this point, isn't it easier to move down the road Old Lawson?  I'd bet both arms at the elbow nobody here brews like that 'Dark Wizard' stuff."

As introductions are made, Artaith dutifully (and perhaps wisely) waits for Philemon to announce her and the others.  It wouldn't do to offend them before they even know your name.

----------


## Cephor

That night in the Noble Hound after Riaghan had found his lantern sold as having special properties, he noticed the winds picking up as the evening drew the curtain of light ever further away and rainclouds filled the skies. "Looks like this is a perfect chance," he said, once inside his room. 

Lighting the oiled wick inside the lantern, he brought it to the oak table by the small window overlooking the now quiet street below. Carefully unlatching the shutter so as not to swing wildly open, he definitely felt the winds pushing hard as the rain now began to hammer against the outer walls. Watching the fire dance yet not extinguish, Riaghan was quite impressed. The lantern was now soaking and the wind slapping its one side hard as it rattled atop the table. The candle should of blown out after a mere second of exposure, but there it was. 

"Money well spent. This'll do nicely." 


While on the road to Grimmsgate, Riaghan appreciated Philemon's foreknowledge of the terrain and obstacles they encountered. This past month had proven quite helpful building comradery, getting to know each other's expertise, strengths and weaknesses. 


As they finally came to the hill of which their destination sat upon, he thought that the trust they had built would finally face its test. They may of had a native with them, but even his uneasiness of what lay ahead them was not so reassuring. And from the look on the young crossbowman's face, the uncertainty was _not_ unfounded. 

Cordially, he too would wait to introduce himself until warranted.

----------


## RCgothic

"I can't believe we still own property round here," Eponine comments, looking around with a distinct look of aversion. "I can see immediately the problem with daddy's rabbit farm. It's trying to farm rabbits _here_!"

Pouting, she turns to Philemon. "Hey, Phil! You're from around here. Which way's the Caron Rabbit Ranch? I should check in at least, and perhaps pen a letter home to let daddy know I've arrived."

----------


## DrK

*Elethielle*


The travel had kept Elethielle and her semi-spectral companion busy as she ranged to and fro hunting and foraging and making sure the fires at night were well supplied with small game birds, rabbit and squirrel and even a young deer on one  occasion. She had enjoyed the travels, the group was full of interesting characters and travelling in a larger group 

---

As the small village hoves into view she glances at the others *"A charming place, a bustling metropolis"* she jests gently as she starts to advance towards the village, a wave of her hand that brings the odd wolf/cat hybrid that pads along beside her, a hand resting on its muscular flanks

As the guard challenges them and recognises Philemon, she glances at both *"Good day, we are travellers, we have come a long way and need a warm bed and food. As you can see, we are travelling with someone you know. What has you so wary?"*  



*Spoiler: OOC*
Show




*Elethielle (Ellie)*
M LG Half Elf Summoner (Wild caller) [VMC Druid], *Level* 1, *Init* 2, *HP* 8/8, *Speed* 
*AC* 15, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 13, *CMD* 13, *Fort* 1, *Ref* 2, *Will* 3, *CMB* +1, *Base Attack Bonus* 0   
*  Shortbow (20)*  +2 (1d6, x3)
*Reach Longspear (-)*  +1 (1d8+1, x3)
*  Longsword (Cold Iron)*  +1 (1d8+1, 19-20)
*  Studded Leather* (+3 Armor, +2 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 12, Dex 14, Con 13, Int 13, Wis 12, Cha 16
*Condition* Half Elf: Immune sleep, +2 vs Mind Affecting
Trait: +1 saves vs Fey

Summon Animal I: 6/6 remaining

Biped Eidolon - Looks like cross between a wolf and a large cat
HD 1d10 HPs 11  BAB +1  Saves 3/4/0  Init +2  Speed 40ft
AC 16 ( +4 natural, +2 dex)
Bite  +3 (1d6+3), 2 x Claws +3 (1d4+3) +1d6 bleed
Str 14  Dex 14 Con 13 Int 7 Wis 10 Cha 11
Skills (4): Perception (1) +4, Stealth (1) +6, Survival (1) +4, Acrobatics (1) +6
Feats (1): Power attack
Evol Pool (4): Limbs, Bite, Claws (1), Bleed (claws) (1), Imp Natural armour (1), Pounce (1)
SQ: Darkvision, link, Share spells

----------


## Ghostfoot

"Stay right there before I put this quarrel ​in ye. You been gone a long while there, Phil. How do I know it's really you? Ain't nobody comes back again once they's gone. Unless that is you was always one of _them_." 

The young guard fingers his crossbow agitatedly, his false bravado failing to mask his nervousness as he tries to cover each of you with the weapon. "I said stay still" he snaps at Elethielle as she tries to engage him in conversation.

----------


## RCgothic

"Wait. What?" Eponine asks, momentarily taken aback. "Who's _them_?"

"Put the crossbow down please, we're all just here to help," she says, raising her hands placatingly and stepping forward without fear (or sense of self preservation). Despite the weeks of travel her armour still shines under her travelling cloak and her friendly smile is still radiant despite a few muddy smudges. Does this pretty girl really look like a bad sort?

*Spoiler*
Show

Diplomacy (1d20+6)[*16*]

----------


## DarkOne7141981

"How do you know it's me? I don't even know what you're asking...One of what? You're not making sense - put the crossbow down and talk to us...what has happened?" replies Phil, showing no aggression and standing still as he watches the guard and tries to figure out who it is...

----------


## Farmerbink

Artaith snorts grimly.  "Hoo boy," she mutters, chuckling.  "I was already startin' to regret this.  'Spose you gotta be at least a little nuts to be out here in the sticks."

"Oy, guards_boy_." she speaks up deliberately to the youngster, perhaps more cocky than reckless.  "If ain't nobody ever comes back, why don't you all leave together?  You know there's another town a few days atta way?"  She points with a gauntleted hand, making no effort to retrieve shield nor axe.

----------


## Cephor

Riaghan eyes widen and his mouth agape as the tension of the situation escalates. He grips his staff a little tighter, but keeps his other hand down, avoiding sudden movements so as not to spook the guard. Mentally, Riaghan begins sifting through the spells he'd learned up to this point, deciding what made sense to cast first if the situation did not get deescalated by his friends' questions. Regardless, it was now clear to him that the problems facing Grimmsgate now bore it's namesake well.

----------


## DrK

*Elethielle*


Elethielle pauses, looking taken aback by the harsh words of the young guard. She drops a friendly facade and stares daggers at him, the massive eidolon growling loudly and snarling as it picks up on her annoyance. She glances at the others, *"Charming place this, can't think of why you would leave Phil...."* She waits patiently to see if the guard explains more of whom "them" may be. 



*Spoiler: OOC*
Show




*Elethielle (Ellie)*
M LG Half Elf Summoner (Wild caller) [VMC Druid], *Level* 1, *Init* 2, *HP* 8/8, *Speed* 
*AC* 15, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 13, *CMD* 13, *Fort* 1, *Ref* 2, *Will* 3, *CMB* +1, *Base Attack Bonus* 0   
*  Shortbow (20)*  +2 (1d6, x3)
*Reach Longspear (-)*  +1 (1d8+1, x3)
*  Longsword (Cold Iron)*  +1 (1d8+1, 19-20)
*  Studded Leather* (+3 Armor, +2 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 12, Dex 14, Con 13, Int 13, Wis 12, Cha 16
*Condition* Half Elf: Immune sleep, +2 vs Mind Affecting
Trait: +1 saves vs Fey

Summon Animal I: 6/6 remaining

Biped Eidolon - Looks like cross between a wolf and a large cat
HD 1d10 HPs 11  BAB +1  Saves 3/4/0  Init +2  Speed 40ft
AC 16 ( +4 natural, +2 dex)
Bite  +3 (1d6+3), 2 x Claws +3 (1d4+3) +1d6 bleed
Str 14  Dex 14 Con 13 Int 7 Wis 10 Cha 11
Skills (4): Perception (1) +4, Stealth (1) +6, Survival (1) +4, Acrobatics (1) +6
Feats (1): Power attack
Evol Pool (4): Limbs, Bite, Claws (1), Bleed (claws) (1), Imp Natural armour (1), Pounce (1)
SQ: Darkvision, link, Share spells

----------


## Ghostfoot

The young guard's eyes almost pop out of his head as the shiny fancy lady addresses him. He stutters, mouth agape as he tries to respond to Eponine. "Um..ah...sorry milady. So sorry. It's just, things ain't so good round here...oops" The poor bashful young hustles to accommodate this pleasant woman who accompanies Philemon. He reaches for the portcullis winch but as he does drops his crossbow with a _"twang...thunk....miaow"_ as the quarrel shoots off randomly narrowly missing a stray cat lounging nearby.

The rusty portcullis slowly rises and you quickly duck under, not waiting for the gate guard to fumble it too. Stepping through you find yourselves in the midst of the rundown hilltop village. To your left a well-maintained stone building with a roof of wooden shingles. A sign over the door reads "The Hilltop Emporium" and marks it as a trading post.

To your right an inn, a long stone stables building and a blacksmith's with a forge out front. The inn is a two-story building a wooden sign hanging out front representing a silver dagger. It is an old building, recently painted although the job quite shabby. Even as you look a wooden roof shingle comes loose in the breeze and slides down, falling to the ground in the overgrown grass.  

Opposite the gatehouse is a large building obviously a religious temple of sorts although in terrible disrepair. Parts of the roof have collapsed into the building and the garden out front is choked with weeds.

The rest of the village is made up of houses and farmhouses, some obviously abandoned others in better shape with a couple of cows visible in walled enclosures attached. A couple of elderly people are visible tending to the vegetables in their garden. They both stop what they are doing and watch.

The door to the trading post bursts open and a tall curly-haired man waves you over a broad smile on his face, "Welcome, welcome strangers step this way. Please, welcome to the Hilltop Emporium finest store in Grimmsgate!". The farmers shake their heads and go back to their hoeing, ignoring the man and his welcome to you.

*Spoiler: Map*
Show

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

Does Philemon recognize anyone? Can I get a rough idea of who he knows, and maybe have their names in the DM posts? Once we are really adventuring and everyone knows the significant NPCs it won't be a big deal, but I wrote Phil to try and make these introductions easier, since presumably Philemon and the NPCs would at least know each other somewhat vaguely. He's a bit of a loner and and outdoorsman, so they're probably not close friends, but he would at least know faces in a tiny village like this, right?

----------


## DrK

*Elethielle*


Elethielle grins at the guard's flustered state, wincing as the bolt careens across the green. As the winch creaks open she looks with a lack of enthusiasm at the scene beyond. *"Hmm, a charming place...."* she murmurs before heading into the green square. She nods in a friendly way to the farmers and folk in the village and as the bearded man greets them she offers a greeting, *"The Green Lady bless you, I'm sure we will need some ofyour wares, although we are here to help with problems that aid the village rather than here for trading"*  



*Spoiler: OOC*
Show




*Elethielle (Ellie)*
M LG Half Elf Summoner (Wild caller) [VMC Druid], *Level* 1, *Init* 2, *HP* 8/8, *Speed* 
*AC* 15, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 13, *CMD* 13, *Fort* 1, *Ref* 2, *Will* 3, *CMB* +1, *Base Attack Bonus* 0   
*  Shortbow (20)*  +2 (1d6, x3)
*Reach Longspear (-)*  +1 (1d8+1, x3)
*  Longsword (Cold Iron)*  +1 (1d8+1, 19-20)
*  Studded Leather* (+3 Armor, +2 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 12, Dex 14, Con 13, Int 13, Wis 12, Cha 16
*Condition* Half Elf: Immune sleep, +2 vs Mind Affecting
Trait: +1 saves vs Fey

Summon Animal I: 6/6 remaining

Biped Eidolon - Looks like cross between a wolf and a large cat
HD 1d10 HPs 11  BAB +1  Saves 3/4/0  Init +2  Speed 40ft
AC 16 ( +4 natural, +2 dex)
Bite  +3 (1d6+3), 2 x Claws +3 (1d4+3) +1d6 bleed
Str 14  Dex 14 Con 13 Int 7 Wis 10 Cha 11
Skills (4): Perception (1) +4, Stealth (1) +6, Survival (1) +4, Acrobatics (1) +6
Feats (1): Power attack
Evol Pool (4): Limbs, Bite, Claws (1), Bleed (claws) (1), Imp Natural armour (1), Pounce (1)
SQ: Darkvision, link, Share spells

----------


## DarkOne7141981

As the gate comes up Philemon darts underneath to help the young guard with the winch. "You've got to keep your finger off the trigger - if you remember nothing else, remember the four safety rules - finger off the trigger unless you mean to shoot, keep it aimed away from anything you _don't_ want to shoot, never crank it unless you need to shoot - that one's important, it will wear out the bowstring - and mind what's behind your target. That poor cat nearly lost one of it's nine lives, buddy!" he says encouragingly, without a hint of embarrassment or hostility. "Guard duty is tough, don't let it rattle you."

Once inside Philemon nods and waves at the Trakes with a brief smile before rolling his eyes at the storekeeper. "Yours is the _only_ store in Grimmsgate, Mr. Panga. We'll be back soon enough, I'm sure, but for now, we should probably go talk to Ralmar Prath at the inn, see what's up and where we should start looking to make things right again." 

The woodsman leads the party towards the modest inn, knocking politely before entering the common room and looking for the innkeeper in the dimmer light...

----------


## Cephor

*Spoiler: Wisdom for the ages. lol nicely done!*
Show




> As the gate comes up Philemon darts underneath to help the young guard with the winch. "You've got to keep your finger off the trigger - if you remember nothing else, remember the four safety rules - finger off the trigger unless you mean to shoot, keep it aimed away from anything you _don't_ want to shoot, never crank it unless you need to shoot - that one's important, it will wear out the bowstring - and mind what's behind your target. That poor cat nearly lost one of it's nine lives, buddy!" he says encouragingly, without a hint of embarrassment or hostility. "Guard duty is tough, don't let it rattle you."




Riaghan followed Philemon's lead as they were lead to the innkeeper. Once out of earshot of Mr. Panga, the young sorcerer asked, *"Philemon, what is your summation for engagement with your storekeeper? Avoid only when necessary? It appears your fellow visitors have a possible derision towards him,"* he said, craning his neck back behind them as they walked. *"Or perhaps I misread?"*

----------


## Farmerbink

Artaith grunts acknowledgement of the young guard's sort-of-apology.  She jumps a bit when the bolt goes flying, with a short bark of surprise and concern.  Stepping forward, she places a broad hand on the bottom of the portcullis, as if to hold it up in the event of further misfortune.  Fortunately, the need doesn't come.  Wide-eyed and cautious, she watches warily as Philemon lines him out.  

The Dwarf woman's eyes widen at the shopkeeper's obvious boast.  A quick glance around reinforces Philemon's polite objection, and somewhat masks her incredulous snickering.  "Oy, that temple's seen better days," she grunts.  After a moment, following the local towards the inn, she mutters, "Whole place looks like it can't possibly have seen any _worse_ ones...."

----------


## Ghostfoot

You push open the door and step inside the inn. The light in here _is_ dimmer, as you expect, and as your eyes adjust you see the few groups of very provincial and ordinary-looking village folk inside. The scene is as you might expect in a run-down tiny village like this in the middle of nowhere, although the delicious scent of the meat pies served up around the room do get you thinking that perhaps it can't be all bad.

Everyone in the common room stops what they're doing and stares at your group, gazes lingering on those with more 'exotic' features and on the strange eidolon creature at Ellie's side. The man behind the bar, a tall thin fellow with a shiny bald head that Phil recognises as Ralmar Prath, calls out back without taking his eyes off you "Miralda. _Miralda!_ We have visitors!" A middle-aged woman enters from the back room, smoothing her aprons and fixing her hair back. As her eyes fix on you she stops in place, turning and yelling out back _"Ullin. Jark! Get out here! Visitors!"_

Two shifty-looking youths slope out too, shuffling their feet on the floor. They have a strong family resemblance to the innkeeper and wife, lanky with plump faces and wild hair.

Ralmar steps forward, rail-thin, nodding to Phil as he sort of recognises him obviously trying hard to place his face after so long away, "Welcome strangers, to Grimmsgate. Please, can I get you a table - here, mi'lady please have a seat. You will be staying? Ullin. _Ullin!_ Don't just stand there help the ladies. Take their packs. Offer now, don't grab. Jark, you see to the animals. Do you have horses? Jark get a bone or something for the dog or....whatever it is....the ladies pet it looks hungry." He fusses about you, awkwardly trying to please you while barking orders at his fumbling sons.

"Now, you must be starved if you've just arrived. Ready to settle down with an ale, and my Miralda's just this afternoon baked a fine batch of pies. Delicious if I do say so myself!" the skinny innkeepers wife smiles and blushes at the compliment to her baking.

"There, that's it. Everyone sit down and relax. Take your time, enjoy a nice warm meal and everything will be just fine." 

He smiles widely the smile looking more than a little forced as it stretches across his gaunt face as he nods clearly hoping for compliments or at least acceptance of his offer as the rest of the farmers and trappers stare at the spectacle.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Philemon steps forward to shake hands with the innkeeper. "I'm Philemon Cooper - we've met before, Mr. Prath, but it's been a bit since I needed lodging in town. These are my companions - Artaith, Riaghan, Eponine, and Elethielle. We've come to town to try and help with the troubles of late. Maybe you know something about it all and can help us get started, after we take an evening to recover from the road?" he says by way of introduction. 

When meals start coming, Phil makes it a point to request vegetarian fare, but otherwise enjoys the relative comfort and luxury offered by the innkeeper and his family.

----------


## Farmerbink

Even as she walks through the door, the smell of pies begins to stir a friendlier side of Artaith.  She grunts acceptance as one of the youngsters scrambles to relieve her over-burdened shoulders.  When he proves no match for the (easily two-people's worth) provisions, she smirks and snorts in amusement.  "Take two trips, lad.  Don't hurt yerself."  She lays her shield to the side and takes a seat weightily, the wooden chair groaning beneath the stocky woman and her armor.

"An ale sounds apt to start things off," she calls.  She grins widely as she favors Miralda with a polite nod.  "My ma' always warned me about skinny chefs, though!  Wouldn't trust it but for the smell.  I suppose I'll give it a fair shake."  She winks to the woman, hoping to make a friendly impression.  

"Come on now, Phil.  They obviously don't want to jump right into it."  She rolls her eyes and shrugs.  "Aye.  Idea is we're here ta help.  Don't rightly know what _with,_ but the church o' the Mother of Accord sends their wishes.  Or _me,_ instead, anyway.  Bawhaha!"  Artaith chuckles in apparently genuine mirth as ales are provided, and quickly takes to the mug with gusto.

----------


## Ghostfoot

"Aye, the troubles..." the innkeeper hunches down in a conspiratorial manner his voice dropping and his eyes flitting about the room. "Forgive me Master Cooper, I didn't recognise you there". Although you're still not certain he recognises you now,

"Aye there's something out there. The woodsmen and the farmers been grumblin' fer years. This that n' the other - bandits or beasts or some such. A group of knights came by some years ago to clear the woods. Well, that was the last that they were seen. We ain't had any other lawfolk round here for some years now. 

These days folk don't venture far out - you won't find them residing at their farmhouses the smart ones all stay in the village now. Might head out to tend their flocks or what's left of 'em. I mean it seems like every few weeks someone disappears or absconds. Just three days ago those farmers Albraith and Etarra disappeared. Gone, just like that. Too stubborn for their own good.

And there's no game left just ask the trappers. Nothing to hunt. Not even those rabbits used to be everywhere. Pantro - he's the trader - well he's been waiting on delivery of goods & supplies he'll be waiting a long time if you ask me. As for travellers, we get the occasional folk in from Old Lawson Town but no one comes from up Harkin's Ford way anymore.

Nope, won't be long now till we'll all be gone. One way or the other it don't seem like there's much of a future around here.

Anyways, there's rooms up top. 1 gold piece a room you can have one each or share 2 to a room. you can have your pick you're the only ones staying."

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Phil listens as the innkeeper explains the situation, nodding along until he mentions the missing farmers. "Albraith and Etarra? Gone? Those two were tough as nails...and they're gone? Three days, you say? There might be tracks still...We should probably start there..." he says quietly as the man continues his tale of woe. At the mention of renting a room he weighs his pouch in his hand, thinking carefully. 

"Maybe one night for me - then I think the thing to do is go to the nearest sit and look for clues about what might have gotten the farmers. Does anyone in town have any ideas? Is it worth talking to anyone else?"

----------


## RCgothic

"No... rabbits?" Eponine repeats uncertainly. "Father is going to be furious..."

"I'll take a room to myse- no! Wait, I'll share" she replies to the innkeeper, suddenly remembering her more limited means. "Elethielle, would you like to...?" she offers, still pondering the situation.

She perks up when Philemon suggests direct action. "Hey, yeah! We're all resourceful types! Why don't we find out what's been going on?" she suggests, inadvertently volunteering her travelling companions.

----------


## Cephor

*"I certainly don't mind sharing a room,"* Riaghan confided with the rest of the party. *"It's certainly a shame to hear about this couple. Perhaps given they were the last to disappear, we can work backward and hopefully trace their steps? It may clue us in to the whereabouts... or final fate of those who've disappeared."*

----------


## Farmerbink

Artaith nods at Eponine's comment, after quietly chuckling over the loss of the rabbits.  "Well Hells, I didn't walk all tha way out here ta sit on me hands once I got here.  O'course I'll go with ya an' see if we can't find the missin' folks."  She takes another pull from the mug and burps quietly.  "Hopefully they ain't all _gone_, gone.  Either way, where there's a hearthstone to warm, there's somethin' ta fight for.  I'll be with ya."

----------


## DrK

*Elethielle*


Elethielle listens and nods her head sadly a the familiar tale of the savage of the wilds reclaiming these villages she nods to Eponine with a smile. *I would appreciate the company fair Eponine and I'm sure we can hunt and look for some rabbits for your farm."* At the poor villager she nods and looks to men. *"We can indeed help. We can search for tracks and try and see what we can see."*

She looks to the others, *"Shall we eat and then start looking and investigating the surrounding woods."*




*Spoiler: OOC*
Show




*Elethielle (Ellie)*
M LG Half Elf Summoner (Wild caller) [VMC Druid], *Level* 1, *Init* 2, *HP* 8/8, *Speed* 
*AC* 15, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 13, *CMD* 13, *Fort* 1, *Ref* 2, *Will* 3, *CMB* +1, *Base Attack Bonus* 0   
*  Shortbow (20)*  +2 (1d6, x3)
*Reach Longspear (-)*  +1 (1d8+1, x3)
*  Longsword (Cold Iron)*  +1 (1d8+1, 19-20)
*  Studded Leather* (+3 Armor, +2 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 12, Dex 14, Con 13, Int 13, Wis 12, Cha 16
*Condition* Half Elf: Immune sleep, +2 vs Mind Affecting
Trait: +1 saves vs Fey

Summon Animal I: 6/6 remaining

Biped Eidolon - Looks like cross between a wolf and a large cat
HD 1d10 HPs 11  BAB +1  Saves 3/4/0  Init +2  Speed 40ft
AC 16 ( +4 natural, +2 dex)
Bite  +3 (1d6+3), 2 x Claws +3 (1d4+3) +1d6 bleed
Str 14  Dex 14 Con 13 Int 7 Wis 10 Cha 11
Skills (4): Perception (1) +4, Stealth (1) +6, Survival (1) +4, Acrobatics (1) +6
Feats (1): Power attack
Evol Pool (4): Limbs, Bite, Claws (1), Bleed (claws) (1), Imp Natural armour (1), Pounce (1)
SQ: Darkvision, link, Share spells

----------


## Ghostfoot

You spend the night at the _Silver Dagger_, the rest of the evening passing uneventfully as the rest of the locals in the common room keep to themselves, grumbling away and casting suspicious looks in your direction periodically.

The rooms upstairs are clean, although the sheets threadbare and the furniture evidently in a state of constant, barely-sufficient, repair. The next morning you rise and have a quick breakfast of porridge before preparing for the investigations of the days ahead. The innkeep, Ralmar Prath, gives you directions to the farm where the missing couple resided, "Follow the trail north-east for a couple of miles until you reach the forest. Don't continue on the trail, that'd take you through the woods to Harkin's Ford and no-one goes up that way any more. Look for the track to their farm down near the river. Make sure you young folk get back 'fore dark though. Don't be poking around out there after nightfall."

With Ralmar's directions fresh in your mind you head off. The gatehouse guard Giles gives a shy wave to Eponine as you pass by "Hey, s'cuse me milady - I reckons I saw something out there last night. In the shadows. I thought it was a wild beast snuffling about sure sounded like one. I took a shot and as it run'd off I got a glimpse I could'a sworn it was a man - it even looked like a bit like old Botho the tramp! But he's been gone for months now so it couldn't have been. Guess my eyes playing tricks on me again. I'll try and watch better next time."

..............

You follow the dirty track down from the small hillock on which Grimmsgate is situated and out into the largely neglected fields surrounding the village. The forest looms close by to your right and also a mile or so away to your left. Occasionally there is a discarded implement, a broken plough or wagon wheel among the weeds, and insects buzz and flit in the spring sunlight.

Ellie, half an hour out of the village you catch sight of some movement across a field, near a crumbling low stone wall some ~180 feet away. A small tree grows near the wall casting a shadow across the area. It looked to you like a person, or a humanoid at least, had ducked down behind the wall...

*=> Party*

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Phil takes the lead, carefully picking the way through the rough ground. At the glimpse of someone hiding beyond them he stops, holding his hand up with a fist to indicate they should stop. Silently he points in the direction of the figure and then places a finger to his lips to indicate they should be quiet. Then he begins sneaking in that direction, eyes peeled for any sign of human(oid) life.

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Perception +5, Stealth +2, Survival +5. Philemon would be using all three to try and approach, eyes open for any immediate movement, looking at trail signs for indications that someone(thing) has been this way, and trying to do it all quietly. If you want dice rolls: Perception (1d20+5)[*13*], Stealth (1d20+2)[*6*], and Survival (1d20+5)[*23*]

----------


## Farmerbink

On their way out of town, Artaith stops to listen.  She makes no effort to hide that she's paying attention to the young guard and indeed quickly begins to frown deeply.  Probably not far enough to prevent being overheard herself, she strikes up conversation.  "Sounds like somethin' making normal folks turn feral?  Or maybe were-folk of some sort.  Either way, it's a lead and a serious problem, but one we can maybe solve.  Here's hoping there's _people_ left under all the skin."  

She draws shield and axe as she stomps along, several paces behind Phil (to afford _some_ possibility of a furtive approach).  Her eyes scan the woods on either side of the road sporadically, though even she would admit she doesn't rightly know what she's looking for.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Artaith is utterly untrained at most things, really, but especially outdoorsy stuff.  Still, decent wisdom, right?

(1d20+3)[*20*] perception, survival

----------


## DrK

*Elethielle*

Walking in the woods Elethielle comes alive, hands running along the leaves and branches as she walks barefoot, enjoying the mud and life all around her. Staying to the shadows on the edge of the party she moves low, trying to blend into the dappled sunlight in the trees. As the others freeze she gazes across the clearing, a hand resting on the eidolon's scruff. A whispered, *"Come my friend, we hunt again..."* As its sniffs the air and they start to creep around the clearing to outflank what the others saw





*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Elethiell perception (1d20+6)[*22*] and stealth (1d20+6)[*20*]
Eidolon perception (1d20+4)[*10*] and stealth (1d20+6)[*16*] 

*Elethielle (Ellie)*
M LG Half Elf Summoner (Wild caller) [VMC Druid], *Level* 1, *Init* 2, *HP* 8/8, *Speed* 
*AC* 15, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 13, *CMD* 13, *Fort* 1, *Ref* 2, *Will* 3, *CMB* +1, *Base Attack Bonus* 0   
*  Shortbow (20)*  +2 (1d6, x3)
*Reach Longspear (-)*  +1 (1d8+1, x3)
*  Longsword (Cold Iron)*  +1 (1d8+1, 19-20)
*  Studded Leather* (+3 Armor, +2 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 12, Dex 14, Con 13, Int 13, Wis 12, Cha 16
*Condition* Half Elf: Immune sleep, +2 vs Mind Affecting
Trait: +1 saves vs Fey

Summon Animal I: 6/6 remaining

Biped Eidolon - Looks like cross between a wolf and a large cat
HD 1d10 HPs 11  BAB +1  Saves 3/4/0  Init +2  Speed 40ft
AC 16 ( +4 natural, +2 dex)
Bite  +3 (1d6+3), 2 x Claws +3 (1d4+3) +1d6 bleed
Str 14  Dex 14 Con 13 Int 7 Wis 10 Cha 11
Skills (4): Perception (1) +4, Stealth (1) +6, Survival (1) +4, Acrobatics (1) +6
Feats (1): Power attack
Evol Pool (4): Limbs, Bite, Claws (1), Bleed (claws) (1), Imp Natural armour (1), Pounce (1)
SQ: Darkvision, link, Share spells

----------


## Cephor

Riaghan notices his allies ducking down to get a better look. He does the same and get a good look of their surroundings to spot any potential issues should they get into a tussle with this _creature_.

*"stealth"* - (1d20+1)[*14*]
*"Knowledge: Geography"* - (1d20+5)[*23*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Your group sneaks forward, Artaith bringing up the rear as she stomps along in her 'no-nonsense' way. Definitely there's something up ahead, even at this distance you can hear snuffling animalistic sounds and a scuffling, and crumpled weeds where someone or something has recently passed.

Rounding the low wall some 60ft from the source you spot the cause of the disturbance...hunched over the corpse of a dog-sized rat are two feral-looking people with the ragged remains of clothing barely clinging to their bodies. Even as you watch they grab and tussle over the meat, grabbing great gobbets of organs and flesh with clawed fingers and stuffing what they can into their mouths - disgusting!

A loose rock shifts under Phil's foot and as he regains his footing the two 'humans' snap heir heads around, a hungry look in their eyes as they spy fresh prey interrupting their meals...

*Spoiler: initiative rolls & info*
Show

Initiative
Rhiaghan (1d20+5)[11]
Ellie (1d20+2)[17]
Phil (1d20+2)[16]
Artaith (1d20+1)[2]
Eponine (1d20+3)[14]
Evil (1d20)[14]

Foes are currently flat-footed, none of you are.
Foes are 60ft distant (100ft for Artaith, who is slowly and clumsily following behind  :Small Frown: )


*=> Ellie, Phil & Eponine*

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Round 1, Philemon's Statistics*
Show

*Philemon Cooper*
Male Neutral Good Human Ranger (Skirmisher/Guide), *Level* 1, *Init* 2, *HP* 13/13, *Speed* 30 ft.
*AC* 17, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 15, *CMD* 16, *Fort* 4, *Ref* 4, *Will* 2, *CMB* +4, *Base Attack Bonus* 1   
*Shortbow (20 Arrows)*  +3 (1d6, 20/x3)
*Scale Mail (50 GP)* (+5 Armor, +2 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 17, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 12, Cha 7
*Condition* None

"That's new - and bad!" says Phil simply as he whips out his shortbow and fires off an arrow at one of the frightening, feral humans. "Once they get close I'll use my sword - don't let them get close!"

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Draw shortbow and fire an arrow at the nearest of the two feral humans. 
Shortbow: (1d20+3)[*13*] to hit, (1d20+3)[*4*] (20/x3), (1d6)[*2*] piercing damage, (2d6)[*9*] critical strike damage

Knowledge (Local) (untrained) to recognize either of them: (1d20)[*17*]

----------


## RCgothic

"Wait! What if they're some of the missing villagers?" Eponine cries, hesitating, uncertain about shooting humanoids. "Shouldn't we try and incapacitate them?"

*Spoiler*
Show

Delaying

----------


## DarkOne7141981

"They look hungry to me - try triage after they're down if you like, but I'm not going to be on the menu!" responds Philemon seriously, his expression a bit bleak for the previously carefree young man...

----------


## Ghostfoot

Phil fires an arrow, catching one of the feral 'humans' on the arm for *2* damage as he rushes at you claws extended...whoever they once might have been, it's clear that these creatures are no longer recognizable as human beings but some twisted and feral degenerate beings devoid of sanity and humanity...

*=> Ellie* to go (& Eponine if you want to)

----------


## RCgothic

With the fight begun Eponine had no choice but to shoot. She draws an arrow and aims it at the wounded one, hoping to at least fell it before they both get too close.

*Spoiler*
Show


Longbow (1d20+4)[*22*]
Damage (1d8)[*4*]

----------


## Farmerbink

Artaith steps forward, axe and shield at the ready and her game face firmly affixed.  "Oy!" She barks, easily loud enough to be heard over the scrambling.  She lets the axe-hand fall behind her, clear to any practiced warriors as preparation to strike. "You ain't gon' like how this plays out!"

As the creature closes, and it becomes apparent her warning has fallen upon deaf ears, she raises her shield to take its first charge.  In a smooth, practiced motion, her right hand swings upwards to bring the axe crashing down just on the other side of her shield- typically where the enemy would be trying to regain his footing.  She follows it quickly with a spin and a savage slam of her shield.  

*Spoiler: Artaith, round 1*
Show

*Artaith Forgeheart*
F NG Dwarf Warpriest (Shield bearer), *Level* 1, *Init* 1, *HP* 14/14, *Speed* 20
*AC* 18, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 17, *CMD* 14, *Fort* 5, *Ref* 2, *Will* 5, *CMB* +3, *Base Attack Bonus* 0   
*Dwarven double war axe*  +3 (or +1 TWF) (1d10+3, x3) (cleave bonus)
*Spiked steel shield*  +3 (or +1 TWF) (1d6+3 (+1 TWF), x2)
*Scale mail*, *  Heavy steel shield with spike* (+5 Armor, +2 Shield, +1 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 16, Dex 12, Con 14, Int 7, Wis 17, Cha 6
*Condition* Iron Within: 1/1
Cleric spells
Blessings: 3/3 

Seems probable at least one target will close to melee before Artaith acts.  If this is totally out of line, tell me and I'll delete it.

(1d20+1)[*10*] War axe attack
(1d10+3)[*10*] damage

(1d20+1)[*13*] CC? (21, x3)
(2d10+3)[*12*] crit bonus


2nd half of TWF:
(1d20+1)[*18*] spiked shield attack
(1d6+1)[*6*] damage

(1d20+1)[*17*] CC? (21, x3)
(1d6+1)[*4*] crit bonus

----------


## DrK

*Elethielle*

Elethielle see's the deformed creatures and shakes her head and calls to Eponine, *"Whoever they once were they are gone now. They are lost and need only the sweet release of death"*. With a whistle and a shake of the hand she motions and the eidolon swells with power as a sphere of power envelopes it with a protective coat before it accelerates at the nearest one, Elethielle follows more sedately her bow in hand






*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Cast mage armour on Eidolon
advance 30ft

Eidolon charge the nearest w/PA
bite (1d20+4)[*19*] dam (1d6+5)[*8*]
claw(1d20+4)[*10*] dam (1d6+5)[*10*] + (1d6)[*5*] bleed
claw(1d20+4)[*23*] dam (1d6+5)[*10*] + (1d6)[*2*] bleed


*Elethielle (Ellie)*
M LG Half Elf Summoner (Wild caller) [VMC Druid], *Level* 1, *Init* 2, *HP* 8/8, *Speed* 
*AC* 15, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 13, *CMD* 13, *Fort* 1, *Ref* 2, *Will* 3, *CMB* +1, *Base Attack Bonus* 0   
*  Shortbow (20)*  +2 (1d6, x3)
*Reach Longspear (-)*  +1 (1d8+1, x3)
*  Longsword (Cold Iron)*  +1 (1d8+1, 19-20)
*  Studded Leather* (+3 Armor, +2 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 12, Dex 14, Con 13, Int 13, Wis 12, Cha 16
*Condition* Half Elf: Immune sleep, +2 vs Mind Affecting
Trait: +1 saves vs Fey

Summon Animal I: 6/6 remaining

Biped Eidolon - Looks like cross between a wolf and a large cat
HD 1d10 HPs 11  BAB +1  Saves 3/4/0  Init +2  Speed 40ft
AC 16 ( +4 natural, +2 dex)
Bite  +3 (1d6+3), 2 x Claws +3 (1d4+3) +1d6 bleed
Str 14  Dex 14 Con 13 Int 7 Wis 10 Cha 11
Skills (4): Perception (1) +4, Stealth (1) +6, Survival (1) +4, Acrobatics (1) +6
Feats (1): Power attack
Evol Pool (4): Limbs, Bite, Claws (1), Bleed (claws) (1), Imp Natural armour (1), Pounce (1)
SQ: Darkvision, link, Share spells

Conditions: mage armour

----------


## Ghostfoot

Eponine quickly takes aim and shoots at one of the things loping towards you. The clearly twisted & deformed man is an easy target charging head-on and she tags him with an arrow in the chest for *4* damage putting him down.

The other hurtles forward recklessly and is countered by Ellie's carnivorous-looking eidolon. The eidolon pounces on the man jaws crunching for *8* damage leaving the man a broken wreck.

The skirmish over, you can more closely observe that these two beings certainly look like feral humans upon which some sort of twisted mutation has occurred... dangerously clawed hands, features twisting into a more bestial appearance. The ragged remains of clothing hangs off them randomly as if they have no thought for their own appearance or welfare.

*Spoiler: Artaith heal check*
Show

Heal check (1d20+7)[22]

Artaith doesn't recall any natural disease or condition that might cause such a change.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Philemon looks closely at the figures, trying to recognize them in spite of their mutations and disheveled clothing. "That's new around here - nothing like that before I left that I remember ever seeing. Not good at all...let me get a closer look..." he says as he inspects the bodies and clothing carefully, looking for any sign of what has happened to them...

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Perception is at +5, I would like to take 20 for a *25*.
Heal is untrained at +1: (1d20+1)[*21*] to identify something wrong with the two feral humans (besides the arrows sticking out from them...), especially anything that looks like a weird infection or something.
Knowledge (Local) is also untrained, at +0: (1d20)[*19*]

----------


## RCgothic

"Archeillus! I killed him!" Eponine swears to her god, putting her hands to her mouth and refusing to approach. "I killed him..." she repeats over and over, somewhat in shock.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Phil glances at Eponine sympathetically as he continues his inspection of the bodies. "There's always a first...another reason I don't like to eat meat..." he says quietly as he buries his own feelings on the death of these two people and looks to see why they stopped being people and became monsters.

----------


## DrK

*Elethielle*

As the two creatures fall Elethielle approaches the nearer of the two beasts, happy to leave the eidolon chewing on the further away one. Crouching she looks at the dead body, *"What has happened here? What has happened to this poor man"* she wonders, kneeling by the bloody heedless of the blood and gore around the dead body.

She looks at the others and waves them forward before she scans the perimeter again to make sure there are no more of these strange fallen mutated creatures. 



*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Know (Nature) (1d20+6)[*9*]
Perception (1d20+6)[*9*]


*Elethielle (Ellie)*
M LG Half Elf Summoner (Wild caller) [VMC Druid], *Level* 1, *Init* 2, *HP* 8/8, *Speed* 
*AC* 15, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 13, *CMD* 13, *Fort* 1, *Ref* 2, *Will* 3, *CMB* +1, *Base Attack Bonus* 0   
*  Shortbow (20)*  +2 (1d6, x3)
*Reach Longspear (-)*  +1 (1d8+1, x3)
*  Longsword (Cold Iron)*  +1 (1d8+1, 19-20)
*  Studded Leather* (+3 Armor, +2 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 12, Dex 14, Con 13, Int 13, Wis 12, Cha 16
*Condition* Half Elf: Immune sleep, +2 vs Mind Affecting
Trait: +1 saves vs Fey

Summon Animal I: 6/6 remaining

Biped Eidolon - Looks like cross between a wolf and a large cat
HD 1d10 HPs 11  BAB +1  Saves 3/4/0  Init +2  Speed 40ft
AC 16 ( +4 natural, +2 dex)
Bite  +3 (1d6+3), 2 x Claws +3 (1d4+3) +1d6 bleed
Str 14  Dex 14 Con 13 Int 7 Wis 10 Cha 11
Skills (4): Perception (1) +4, Stealth (1) +6, Survival (1) +4, Acrobatics (1) +6
Feats (1): Power attack
Evol Pool (4): Limbs, Bite, Claws (1), Bleed (claws) (1), Imp Natural armour (1), Pounce (1)
SQ: Darkvision, link, Share spells

Conditions: mage armour

----------


## Farmerbink

Artaith looks up from her inspection.  "Ain't nothin' normal 'bout any of this," she grunts.  "Never seen disease nor illness that does _this._  Philemon, you know these folks?  Maybe '_did_ you' is the better question."  

Her gaze shifts to Eponine at the young woman's outburst.  Something like a stern matronly glare comes from the broad-shouldered woman.  "'Ey, don't even think like that.  If there was anyone home 'fore you loosed that arrow, he made his own choice.  And if there wasn't, what you did was just put down a dangerous animal."  If Eponine lets her, Artaith will approach and put a hand on her arm.  "It won't ever be fun, but you did what had to be done.  For the safety of every living soul left in that village, I hope you'll do it again when the time comes.  For the sake of every soul out here, I pray we can figure out what happened an' fix 'em."

*Spoiler: magic*
Show

Artaith will also cast detect magic to see if that reveals any clues.


Stony-faced, she turns back to face the way they had been heading.  "Don't think we'll find any answers here," she mutters.  "Just more questions."

----------


## Cephor

> Stony-faced, she turns back to face the way they had been heading.  "Don't think we'll find any answers here," she mutters.  "Just more questions."


Riaghan nodded in agreement, taking in the melancholy of the scene. 

*"They deserve a proper and final rest. The town shouldn't see them like this. Should we bring them back with us?"* the somewhat aloof undine replied. He'd never dealt with such a responsibility in his travels, but felt a sense of duty and responsibility overcome him.

----------


## Ghostfoot

Philemon & Ellie take a moment to check over the bodies of the two attackers. Neither of them have any familiarity of what might affect a human like this - and it's evident that these two were once human, although now barely so, looking and smelling more of the beast world than that of man. Phil doesn't recognise any distinctive marks or clothing on the two.

Artaith checks them over for signs of magic but finds nothing of note, the ferals seemingly heedless of their ragged clothing let alone any actual items.

*Spoiler: next actions*
Show

Continue onward to the farm site or do you want to take the bodies back to the village? Or other?

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Philemon looks around for someway to protect the bodies from scavengers. "Someone in town might recognize them, but it might make things worse there. If we could knock enough stones loose from that fence there," he points at a stone fence nearby, "we could at least cover the bodies until a better time to fully bury them. Can I get some help?"

He then moves to the wall and removes his heavy flail, striking at the stone to break of some large chunks to carry over and put them on top of the corpses. "It won't be enough for a formal grave or anything, but better than letting them rot and attract more trouble."

----------


## Cephor

Without hesitation, Riaghan follows Philemon's lead in preparing a makeshift butual mound.

----------


## Ghostfoot

You take some time to loosen and gather a selection of stones from the crumbling wall. Dragging the two bodies together you pile the stones up to create a makeshift burial mound. At least the crows won't get at them.

Once ready you press on towards the outlying farm. Following the innkeepers instructions you continue along the trail until it turns into the gloomy northern woods. Remembering his words that no-one travels that forest trail anymore you keep your eyes open and easily find the narrow track that he indicated leads to Albraith & Etarra's farmstead.

The trail tracks the river, a full body of water some 20ft across that has cut a path through the stones and soil of the land as is flows north. There are a few spots where the cut-bank has given way to a slip-off slope where larger farm animals no doubt access the water. The river itself looks too deep and swift to ford without effort.

After half a mile or so you see the buildings of the farm ahead - truly not much more than a dilapidated small shack of one or two rooms with an outhouse and a couple of rickety outbuildings for the animals. From where you are, the whole place seems deserted...



*Spoiler: Some skill checks*
Show

Knowledge Nature DC15
Elethielle (1d20+6)[19]
Philemon (1d20+4)[19]

There is a healthy abundance of normal animal life along the riverbank - flying insects, frogs etc.

Knowledge Geography DC15
Elethielle (1d20+6)[14]
Philemon (1d20+4)[19]
Rhiaghan (1d20+5)[11]

The river is no doubt one of the many small tributaries that arise in the hills and feed in to the massive Gaelon River Valley to the north.

Survival DC15
Elethielle (1d20+4)[23]
Philemon (1d20+5)[12]

The river looks deceptively placid but is not likely safe to cross with ease.


*Spoiler: Map*
Show



You are currently at the farm at point *X* on the map.

1 square = 1/2 a mile
Travel speed (@ base 20ft) = 2 miles per hour (4 squares per hour)

You have currently used *2* hours of your 8 hour day

----------


## DarkOne7141981

"...And this is where things get really dangerous," mutters Philemon, his eyes darting every direction as he quietly scans the area for signs of danger. He sniffs the wind, gestures for quiet, and listens as well, taking his time to really get a feel for what threats might be around the farmhouse. "Please wait here, but keep me in sight and come if I call. I'm going to search the outskirts and see if I can find any tracks of what might be in there..." Then the outdoorsman draws his bow and an arrow before slowly and cautiously making a circuit of the farm, looking for signs of any creatures passing back and forth. He won't go so far that he cannot look back and see the party, but he's comfortable taking his time and seeing the whole area otherwise.

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Perception - take 20 if allowed for a *25*. If not possible, (1d20+5)[*14*].
Same thing with Survival, taking as long as necessary and supported by the other PCs - *25* or (1d20+5)[*18*].

----------


## Farmerbink

Artiath assists with the burial mound with a surprisingly graceful attitude.  Obviously pleased to be doing work of which her Goddess approves, she easily hefts even the largest of the stones that Philemon can break loose, and almost lovingly piles them _around_ the corpses, before building a simple roof of large branches over the top.  She then helps to pile small(er) stones atop the branches, such that the deceased within can go to their final rest with faces largely intact.  She voices a simple prayer of supplication for the lost before taking up her position in the rear of the marching order.

As the party travels along the river, she eyes the water warily.  Keenly aware of the risk of water to a heavily-armored combatant, she watches where her allies walk and makes absolutely certain that each of her steps is placed firmly on solid ground.  "Aye," she mutters to Philemon with a nod.  "I'm not fast, so don't go too far."

----------


## Cephor

Riaghan notices Artiath's reluctant steps and reassures her as he passes by intentionally stepping in some of the soggier bank, feeling some of the water splash onto his ankles. *"Don't fret. If you fall in, I'll happily help you out. I grew up by waterways much like this one. Despite the gloom, no offense Philemon... I feel right at home."*

----------


## DrK

*Elethielle*


Having buried the hapless men Elethiell shakes her heads sadly and hisses slightly as she pats the eidolon's fluffy head. *"Nasty thing, whatever happened to them. THere is something not natural here and I am not a fan."* As the cairns are buried she pauses to kneel by the bodies and leans down, cupper her hand as _presdigitation_ leaves a glittering light and petals over the cairn. 
--

At the farm and the tranquil river she skips forward, *"It seems peaceful now, a farm returned to nature."* As the others investigate the farm house she approaches the river. *"Lets see what fish you have now..."* 



*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Perception (1d20+7)[*25*]

*Elethielle (Ellie)*
M LG Half Elf Summoner (Wild caller) [VMC Druid], *Level* 1, *Init* 2, *HP* 8/8, *Speed* 
*AC* 15, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 13, *CMD* 13, *Fort* 1, *Ref* 2, *Will* 3, *CMB* +1, *Base Attack Bonus* 0   
*  Shortbow (20)*  +2 (1d6, x3)
*Reach Longspear (-)*  +1 (1d8+1, x3)
*  Longsword (Cold Iron)*  +1 (1d8+1, 19-20)
*  Studded Leather* (+3 Armor, +2 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 12, Dex 14, Con 13, Int 13, Wis 12, Cha 16
*Condition* Half Elf: Immune sleep, +2 vs Mind Affecting
Trait: +1 saves vs Fey

Summon Animal I: 6/6 remaining

Biped Eidolon - Looks like cross between a wolf and a large cat
HD 1d10 HPs 11  BAB +1  Saves 3/4/0  Init +2  Speed 40ft
AC 16 ( +4 natural, +2 dex)
Bite  +3 (1d6+3), 2 x Claws +3 (1d4+3) +1d6 bleed
Str 14  Dex 14 Con 13 Int 7 Wis 10 Cha 11
Skills (4): Perception (1) +4, Stealth (1) +6, Survival (1) +4, Acrobatics (1) +6
Feats (1): Power attack
Evol Pool (4): Limbs, Bite, Claws (1), Bleed (claws) (1), Imp Natural armour (1), Pounce (1)
SQ: Darkvision, link, Share spells

Conditions: mage armour

----------


## RCgothic

Eponine helps with gathering rocks for the small cairns, quieter than usual. As they journey on and as they reach the farmhouse she remains quiet and withdrawn, staying with the weaker members of the party. She draws her bow to provide cover as the others investigate.

----------


## Ghostfoot

Elethielle and Riaghan investigate the steadily-flowing river while Philemon slinks ahead to the farmhouse, skirting around the outside first. Artaith and Eponine wait alertly in the middle with weapons drawn, ready to rush to the assistance of anyone that may need it.

Over at the river, the scene seems utterly idyllic. Small frogs _plip_ into the water amidst the reeds at your arrival. Insects buzz across the water and a mother ducks hustles her ducklings away from you seeking safety in the slower part of the current.

Meanwhile Philemon cautiously moves along the fenceline taking cover where he can behind the occasional trees and bushes that grow about the place. He finds...nothing. Well, hardly a living thing. A mouse skitters off into the long grass and birds happily chirp in the branches of the trees. But in the fields about him there is no sign of any farm animals. 

Here and there, the dried remnants of old cattle and sheep droppings. A water trough with dusty hoof prints about it some days old. Some areas of upturned earth. A rope is affixed to a post where something (a goat, by the look of the prints and old droppings) might once have been tethered. Some hutches where chickens nested, doors hanging wide. A kennel for a dog (are those bloodstains?). But no farm animals.

The door to the farmhouse hangs open. Philemon sneaks up, waving the others up behind him. He peeks inside. The small dwelling bears the trappings and implements of a simple life....but also signs of struggle. Tangled bedlinen across the floor as if someone got up carelessly or in a hurry, a pot of porridge knocked and spattered to dry on the floorboards where it fell, a chair fallen to one side. Marks in the mess where it seems to Philemon's keen eye that someone was dragged out the read door (towards the south).

All is silent save the occasional (and quite normal) chirping of birds.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

"There might be several signs of violence, but it's difficult to tell what happened here. There aren't any corpses of either men or beast, but there are signs of a struggle inside. Wherever anyone is now, it isn't here. I want to look for a trail to the south and see if the struggle I read in the signs continued that way..." Philemon explains to the party after walking back. He then shows anyone interested what he found and begins looking for a new trail to follow.

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

More Survival, I think: (1d20+5)[*17*] or Taking 20 until he finds the trail or exhausts his abilities to find one.

----------


## Farmerbink

Artaith joins quickly at Philmon's beckoning.  She clanks up to the outside of the door a few seconds after he disappears inside.  Wasting no time, she pushes through the mostly open door and glances around.  "Oy, that ain't right."  She watches quietly as Philemon explains his findings.  "Aye, we're right behind ya."  

She trudges along dutifully as Philemon picks about for a trail.

----------


## Cephor

Riaghan notices Philemon and the others moving away from the house. Motioning to Elethielle, he says, *"It appears our scouts are onto something. Perhaps we join them?"*

----------


## DrK

*Elethielle*


Elethielle pauses taking in the scene of rural peace and tranquility before looking back round as Riaghan grabs her. Blushing she nods, *"Sorry, I was lost in my thoughts. So many farms lost to the wilderness now in these areas. I strive to help find a balance between the wilds and the city but here it has gone too far."*  Chasing up to the others she looks around the room and the drag marks and nods in agreement. 

*"Well it seems clear which direction we must go, although from the age of the place I have little hopes that we will find someone to rescue,"* she doesn't add anymore but glances back from the direction they had come and the strange corrupted villagers they had put to rest




*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Survival for tracking (1d20+4)[*15*] Elethielle, (1d20+6)[*17*] eidolon
Perception (1d20+6)[*14*] if needed

*Elethielle (Ellie)*
M LG Half Elf Summoner (Wild caller) [VMC Druid], *Level* 1, *Init* 2, *HP* 8/8, *Speed* 
*AC* 15, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 13, *CMD* 13, *Fort* 1, *Ref* 2, *Will* 3, *CMB* +1, *Base Attack Bonus* 0   
*  Shortbow (20)*  +2 (1d6, x3)
*Reach Longspear (-)*  +1 (1d8+1, x3)
*  Longsword (Cold Iron)*  +1 (1d8+1, 19-20)
*  Studded Leather* (+3 Armor, +2 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 12, Dex 14, Con 13, Int 13, Wis 12, Cha 16
*Condition* Half Elf: Immune sleep, +2 vs Mind Affecting
Trait: +1 saves vs Fey

Summon Animal I: 6/6 remaining

Biped Eidolon - Looks like cross between a wolf and a large cat
HD 1d10 HPs 11  BAB +1  Saves 3/4/0  Init +2  Speed 40ft
AC 16 ( +4 natural, +2 dex)
Bite  +3 (1d6+3), 2 x Claws +3 (1d4+3) +1d6 bleed
Str 14  Dex 14 Con 13 Int 7 Wis 10 Cha 11
Skills (4): Perception (1) +4, Stealth (1) +6, Survival (1) +4, Acrobatics (1) +6
Feats (1): Power attack
Evol Pool (4): Limbs, Bite, Claws (1), Bleed (claws) (1), Imp Natural armour (1), Pounce (1)
SQ: Darkvision, link, Share spells

Conditions: mage armour

----------


## Cephor

*"No apology needed. Despite the bleak circumstances, perhaps we may still uncover the source of it and quell this town's trouble before more find the same fate?*

Once they caught up, he listened to the exhange between his friends and remained vigilant in hope that his words down at the bank were not empty sentiment.

----------


## Farmerbink

Watching curiously as Philemon continues picking about for tracks, Artaith grunts her own disagreement.  "Each soul in Grimmsgate who avoids this fate is another we saved," she comments, sounding very much like a religious recitation.  "We may yet bring peace to those already taken, if their lives are beyond us.  Keep heart, Ellie.  Our work is Good, and good will come of it."

----------


## Ghostfoot

Philemon searches about carefully for a trail to follow, his expert eye seeking clues as to the farmers whereabouts. With the aid of Elethielle and her bound creature you have no trouble following the tracks south across the fields. The signs indicate a group of three bipedal creatures dragged/ carried the two farmers away. The assailants wore no shoes and had animal-like, pawed feet that curiously display signs of an extra digit ("radial polydactyly").

The trail meanders south, a few other abandoned farmhouses evident out here but the tracks ignoring their presence. At one point there is a mess of dried blood, feathers and cracked bones where it looks like a chicken has been torn apart and eaten, the remnants tossed about carelessly.

The tracks of the group continue south toward the treeline and you've travelled for about half and hour, not far away from the forest when you sense, too late, the hint of movement nearby. There is a worrying _twang_ of bowfire as hooded ambushers shoot at you from cover - two behind an old shed 40ft away and another two opposite behind a dead, bone-dry tree 60ft away catch you in the crossfire. The arrows strike Eponine, one thankfully stopped by her armour but the other a nasty shot hitting her for *5* damage.


*Spoiler: environs map*
Show



You are currently near the edge of the forest at point *X* on the map.

1 square = 1/2 a mile
Travel speed (@ base 20ft) = 2 miles per hour (4 squares per hour)

You have currently used *2.5* hours of your 8 hour day

*Spoiler: info & rolls*
Show

hidden archer vs Eponine
bow (1d20+4)[13] damage (1d8+1)[5]

hidden archer vs Eponine
bow (1d20+4)[12] damage (1d8+1)[3]

Initiative
Ellie (1d20+2)[18]
Riaghan (1d20+5)[14]
Phil (1d20+2)[9]
Artaith (1d20+1)[6]
Eponine (1d20+3)[17]
archer group 1 (1d20+2)[20]
archer group 2 (1d20+2)[16]

No map for this
2 archers 40ft to the left
2 archers 60ft to the right


*=> Ellie & Eponine*

----------


## DarkOne7141981

As they follow the trail, Philemon quietly puts to words what he finds, pointing out signs and explaining their meanings. He swallows unhappily at the place where the chicken was killed and eaten before continuing towards the treeline. "We should be careful..." he mutters before the sudden ambush interrupts him! "To arms! Ambush!" he cries, though he reacts slower than his allies since he's been looking to the ground instead of watching for threats...

----------


## DrK

*Elethielle*


Elethielle pauses looking at the tracks, *"Strange feet, extra toes. "* she mutters before continuing down the tracks. the sudden twang surprises her before she looks at where the arrows have come from. She nods and motions towards the trees, the eidolon howling and racing towards the distant archer. Elethielle for her part draws her bow and launches an arrow back




*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Draw bow and fire (1d20+2)[*21*] dam (1d6)[*5*]

Eidolon charge and pounce
- Bite (1d20+5)[*20*] dam (1d6+3)[*8*]
- claw (1d20+5)[*17*] dam (1d4+3)[*7*] + (1d6)[*2*] bleed 
- claw (1d20+5)[*24*] dam (1d4+3)[*4*] + (1d6)[*4*] bleed 


*Elethielle (Ellie)*
M LG Half Elf Summoner (Wild caller) [VMC Druid], *Level* 1, *Init* 2, *HP* 8/8, *Speed* 
*AC* 15, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 13, *CMD* 13, *Fort* 1, *Ref* 2, *Will* 3, *CMB* +1, *Base Attack Bonus* 0   
*  Shortbow (20)*  +2 (1d6, x3)
*Reach Longspear (-)*  +1 (1d8+1, x3)
*  Longsword (Cold Iron)*  +1 (1d8+1, 19-20)
*  Studded Leather* (+3 Armor, +2 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 12, Dex 14, Con 13, Int 13, Wis 12, Cha 16
*Condition* Half Elf: Immune sleep, +2 vs Mind Affecting
Trait: +1 saves vs Fey

Summon Animal I: 6/6 remaining

Biped Eidolon - Looks like cross between a wolf and a large cat
HD 1d10 HPs 11  BAB +1  Saves 3/4/0  Init +2  Speed 40ft
AC 16 ( +4 natural, +2 dex)
Bite  +3 (1d6+3), 2 x Claws +3 (1d4+3) +1d6 bleed
Str 14  Dex 14 Con 13 Int 7 Wis 10 Cha 11
Skills (4): Perception (1) +4, Stealth (1) +6, Survival (1) +4, Acrobatics (1) +6
Feats (1): Power attack
Evol Pool (4): Limbs, Bite, Claws (1), Bleed (claws) (1), Imp Natural armour (1), Pounce (1)
SQ: Darkvision, link, Share spells

Conditions: mage armour

----------


## Ghostfoot

Reacting to the ambush, Elethielle quickly draws her bow and returns fire hitting a skulking archer for *5* damage. Even as the ambusher cries out in pain the eidolon pounces on them jaws latching around the throat for *8* damage as it takes him down.

Seeing his companion taken down so messily the other bandit draws a rapier and starts stabbing frantically at the eidolon, hitting for *4* damage. From the spot behind the tree the remaining two fire again, one going wide the other hitting Artaith for *7* damage.

*Spoiler: info & rolls*
Show

Yikes a particularly bloody ambush for level 1 characters!  :Small Eek: 

RCgothic is out for a bit so I'm going to assume that the ambush incapacitated Eponine.

bandit vs Artaith
bow (1d20+4)[23] damage (1d8+1)[7]

bandit vs Philemon
bow (1d20+4)[7] damage (1d8+1)[7]

bandit vs eidolon
rapier (1d20+3)[18] damage (1d6+1)[4]


*=> Party*

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Round 1, Philemon's Statistics*
Show

*Philemon Cooper*
Male Neutral Good Human Ranger (Skirmisher/Guide), *Level* 1, *Init* 2, *HP* 13/13, *Speed* 30 ft.
*AC* 17, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 15, *CMD* 16, *Fort* 4, *Ref* 4, *Will* 2, *CMB* +4, *Base Attack Bonus* 1   
*Shortbow (20 Arrows)*  +3 (1d6, 20/x3)
*Scale Mail* (+5 Armor, +2 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 17, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 12, Cha 7
*Condition* None

With his bow already out, Philemon nocks an arrow and lets it fly at one of the attackers who aren't in melee. As he does he walks steadily forward, trying to get into charging range of the enemies so he can lash out with his greatsword soon...

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Shortbow attack (does not count cover or other penalties): (1d20+3)[*15*] to hit, (1d20+3)[*18*] (20/x3), (1d6)[*6*] piercing damage, (2d6)[*10*] critical strike damage.

Then move his maximum amount of movement to get close enough to charge next round.

----------


## Cephor

*Spoiler: Round 1, Riaghan's Stats*
Show

*Riaghan Meadowbrook* Male NG Undine Seaborn Sorcerer (Evoker, Hydromancer), *CL*1, *Init* 5 (Improved), *HP* 8/8, *Land/Swim* 30 ft.
*AC* 11, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 10, *CMD* 11, *Fort* 1, *Ref* 1, *Will* 3, *CMB* +4, *BAB* 1
*Quarterstaff* +0 Close (1d6 x2 B), *Dagger* +0 10ft (1d4 1920/×2 P or S), *Sling* +1 50ft (1d4 x2 B)
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 12, Con 13, Int 13, Wis 12, Cha 15
*Languages* Westerling, Aquan, High Boros
*Traits* Native Outsider, No Swim rolls needed (class skill), Darkvision 60ft, Spell-like Hydraulic Push 1/d (caster level=CL, Marid's Fury), Water Sense, Hydrated Vitality (submergence gains fast heal 2 for 1 rnd; 2 pts/level/d), Planar Historian (Plane of Water) +2 planes check to identify H2O outsiders; caster +1 summon H2O outsiders, Helpful/Meticulous: -2 on untrained skill checks (+1 on trained)
*Feats/Special Abilities* Eschew Materials (bonus feat: Sorcerer): materials schmerials! Up to 1gp; Improved Initiative (1st level): +4 to initiative; Marids Fury (Undine racial trait): allows hydraulic push to extinguish magical fires; Hydraulic Push spell-like ability (1/d per level): h2O blast CMB bull rush (caster+CHA); rng 25ft + 5 ft / 2 levels; Water Sense (undine): blindsense 30ft vs. creatures sharing same water; Water Blast (Su, Seaborn): https://aonprd.com/WildbloodedDispla...dName=Seaborn; Concentration check: https://www.d20pfsrd.com/Magic/#TOC-Concentration
*Spells* daze, detect magic, drench, mage hand, marid's mastery (0/2), wave shield (0/2)
*Conditions* None



Riaghan followed Philemon's lead in pursuit of the group behind the shed stepping up fifteen feet, passing his free hand past the stone affixed atop his staff as if receiving it's _blessing_ and directed his hand forward unleashing a high speed bolt of condensed water at the same bandit (unless Philemon downed him and then he'd fire it at the other) in an attempt to knock him down.

*Spoiler: Combat stats*
Show


Water Blast 
Concentration: (1d20+3)[*10*] 
Ranged Touch: (1d20)[*15*] (if needed... and not sure if it needs any other modifiers? Sorry, new to sorcs.)
Knocked prone. Pushed five feet away unless negated by reflex DC 13.

----------


## Farmerbink

Artaith grunts as an arrow slams forcefully into her armor.  "'At's more'n enough o' that!" she barks, charging towards the hidden assailant.  

*Spoiler: Artaith, round 1*
Show

*Artaith Forgeheart*
F NG Dwarf Warpriest (Shield bearer), *Level* 1, *Init* 1, *HP* 7/14, *Speed* 20
*AC* 18, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 17, *CMD* 14, *Fort* 5, *Ref* 2, *Will* 5, *CMB* +3, *Base Attack Bonus* 0   
*cleave bonus Dwarven double war axe*  +3 (or +1 TWF) (1d10+3, x3)
*Spiked steel shield*  +3 (or +1 TWF) (1d6+3 (+1 TWF), x2)
*Scale mail*, *  Heavy steel shield with spike* (+5 Armor, +2 Shield, +1 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 16, Dex 12, Con 14, Int 7, Wis 17, Cha 6
*Condition* Iron Within: 1/1
Cleric spells
Blessings: 3/3 

If I need to, I'll use Iron Within to make sure I can close to melee- ideally in a way that doesn't give this archer an easy 5-foot step and fire.  Hoping to back him up to difficult terrain or some other obstruction.

Also, if possible, I'll mechanically charge, not just literarily.
(1d20+3)[*4*] war axe (does not include charge +2)
(1d20+3)[*18*] CC (23, x3)
(1d10+3)[*6*] damage
(2d10+6)[*22*] crit bonus

----------


## DrK

*Elethielle*

Elethielle looks forwards at the tree's glancing at the other archers then hears her eidolon yelping in pain so she darts forward towards it to help it. The eidolon itself roars a deep low guttural sound before leaping on top of the rapier wielding bandit seeking to rip him limb from limb. 




*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Elethiell move 60ft towards the eidolon but staying outside of melee

Eidolon full attack
- Bite (1d20+3)[*6*] dam (1d6+3)[*5*]
- claw (1d20+3)[*5*] dam (1d4+3)[*6*] + (1d6)[*5*] bleed
- claw (1d20+3)[*11*] dam (1d4+3)[*6*]+ (1d6)[*1*] bleed



*Elethielle (Ellie)*
M LG Half Elf Summoner (Wild caller) [VMC Druid], *Level* 1, *Init* 2, *HP* 8/8, *Speed* 
*AC* 15, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 13, *CMD* 13, *Fort* 1, *Ref* 2, *Will* 3, *CMB* +1, *Base Attack Bonus* 0   
*  Shortbow (20)*  +2 (1d6, x3)
*Reach Longspear (-)*  +1 (1d8+1, x3)
*  Longsword (Cold Iron)*  +1 (1d8+1, 19-20)
*  Studded Leather* (+3 Armor, +2 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 12, Dex 14, Con 13, Int 13, Wis 12, Cha 16
*Condition* Half Elf: Immune sleep, +2 vs Mind Affecting
Trait: +1 saves vs Fey

Summon Animal I: 6/6 remaining

Biped Eidolon - Looks like cross between a wolf and a large cat
HD 1d10 HPs 11  BAB +1  Saves 3/4/0  Init +2  Speed 40ft
AC 16 ( +4 natural, +2 dex)
Bite  +3 (1d6+3), 2 x Claws +3 (1d4+3) +1d6 bleed
Str 14  Dex 14 Con 13 Int 7 Wis 10 Cha 11
Skills (4): Perception (1) +4, Stealth (1) +6, Survival (1) +4, Acrobatics (1) +6
Feats (1): Power attack
Evol Pool (4): Limbs, Bite, Claws (1), Bleed (claws) (1), Imp Natural armour (1), Pounce (1)
SQ: Darkvision, link, Share spells

Conditions: mage armour

----------


## RCgothic

"Aaaah! Ah!" Eponine cries, caught by surprise and struck in a chink in her armour and by another that glances off. For a moment she's stunned into inaction by the pain, but eventually she shakes it off and, slowly at first, starts firing back.

*Spoiler*
Show


Attack (1d20+4)[*21*] +1 if within 30ft.
Damage (1d8)[*2*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Philemon shoots at an archer, just barely missing as the man sways aside. Following Philemon's shot, Artaith charges forward axe raised high. She swings, somewhat surprised as her opponent is suddenly blasted with an explosive surge of water sending the man sprawling at her feet even as her axe whistles harmlessly over him _thunking_ into the nearby tree truck. Eponine fires an arrow at the other one, the arrow striking a glancing blow for *2* damage.

Ellie's eidolon faces off against it's opponent, unable to land a hit as the man fends it off. He strikes back, equally unable to find an opening for his blade.

Back on the other side, at the tree, the assailant at Artaith's feet wriggles around drawing a blade trying to guard against any impending axe blow. Even as he does, the other steps back and fires - a lucky, nasty shot that flies straight and true at Artaith, hitting the dwarf for *10* damage.

*Spoiler: rolls & info*
Show

Bandit Ref DC13 vs water blast (1d20+2)[5]

prone bandit total defence (+4 dodge AC)

bandit vs Artaith
5ft step back
bow (1d20+5)[23] damage (1d8+2)[10] (Artaith dying?  :Small Eek: )

bandit vs eidolon
rapier (1d20+3)[11] damage (1d6+1)[3]


*=> Party*

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Round 2, Philemon's Statistics*
Show

*Philemon Cooper*
Male Neutral Good Human Ranger (Skirmisher/Guide), *Level* 1, *Init* 2, *HP* 13/13, *Speed* 30 ft.
*AC* 15, *Touch* 10, *Flat-footed* 13, *CMD* 14, *Fort* 4, *Ref* 4, *Will* 2, *CMB* +4, *Base Attack Bonus* 1   
*Greatsword* +3 (2d6+7, 19-20/x2)
*Scale Mail* (+5 Armor, +2 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 17, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 12, Cha 7
*Condition* Charge 
Power Attack

Philemon drops his shortbow, now that he's close enough, and as he charges at the nearest archer draws his greatsword for a sweeping slash! "Artaith! Hold on!"

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Charge, draw greatsword as part of his movement, activate Power Attack, and attack! (1d20+5)[*8*] to hit, (1d20+5)[*20*] (19-20/x2), (2d6+7)[*13*] slashing damage, (2d6+7)[*18*] critical strike damage.

----------


## Cephor

*Spoiler: Round 1, Riaghan's Stats*
Show

*Riaghan Meadowbrook* Male NG Undine Seaborn Sorcerer (Evoker, Hydromancer), *CL*1, *Init* 5 (Improved), *HP* 8/8, *Land/Swim* 30 ft.
*AC* 11, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 10, *CMD* 11, *Fort* 1, *Ref* 1, *Will* 3, *CMB* +4, *BAB* 1
*Quarterstaff* +0 Close (1d6 x2 B), *Dagger* +0 10ft (1d4 1920/×2 P or S), *Sling* +1 50ft (1d4 x2 B)
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 12, Con 13, Int 13, Wis 12, Cha 15
*Languages* Westerling, Aquan, High Boros
*Traits* Native Outsider, No Swim rolls needed (class skill), Darkvision 60ft, Spell-like Hydraulic Push 1/d (caster level=CL, Marid's Fury), Water Sense, Hydrated Vitality (submergence gains fast heal 2 for 1 rnd; 2 pts/level/d), Planar Historian (Plane of Water) +2 planes check to identify H2O outsiders; caster +1 summon H2O outsiders, Helpful/Meticulous: -2 on untrained skill checks (+1 on trained)
*Feats/Special Abilities* Eschew Materials (bonus feat: Sorcerer): materials schmerials! Up to 1gp; Improved Initiative (1st level): +4 to initiative; Marids Fury (Undine racial trait): allows hydraulic push to extinguish magical fires; Hydraulic Push spell-like ability (1/d per level): h2O blast CMB bull rush (caster+CHA); rng 25ft + 5 ft / 2 levels; Water Sense (undine): blindsense 30ft vs. creatures sharing same water; Water Blast [1/5] (Su, Seaborn): Concentration check: 
*Spells* daze, detect magic, drench, mage hand, marid's mastery (0/2), wave shield (0/2)
*Conditions* None



Seeing Artaith being thrown off by his water blast and then get hit by the arrow made Riaghan wince with regret. He would have to ask forgiveness later. For now, that archer was trouble. He twirled the index finger of his free hand in the air while declaring, *"Daze."* and pointed directly at the offending archer. 

*Spoiler: Combat stats*
Show


Daze 
Concentration: (1d20+3)[*22*]
Dazed for one round.

----------


## RCgothic

The bandit stepping back from Artaith made himself a target, and Eponine shoots at him.

*Spoiler*
Show


Longbow Attack (1d20+3)[*14*] Damage (1d8)[*7*]

----------


## DrK

[QUOTE=DrK;25213969]
*Elethielle*

Elethielle looks across at the other two archers but knows she can do nothing. Instead she runs towards the bandit and moves to attack his back whilst the eidolon savages him from the other side. "Why, why draw blood, there was no need"



*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Elethielle - move and flank the rapier bandit and stab him with the longspear (1d20+3)[*12*] dam (1d8+1)[*2*]

Eidolon full attack
- Bite (1d20+5)[*10*] dam (1d6+2)[*8*]
- claw (1d20+5)[*15*] dam (1d4+2)[*6*] + (1d6)[*4*] bleed
- claw (1d20+5)[*9*] dam (1d4+2)[*6*] + (1d6)[*1*] bleed



*Elethielle (Ellie)*
M LG Half Elf Summoner (Wild caller) [VMC Druid], *Level* 1, *Init* 2, *HP* 8/8, *Speed* 
*AC* 15, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 13, *CMD* 13, *Fort* 1, *Ref* 2, *Will* 3, *CMB* +1, *Base Attack Bonus* 0   
*  Shortbow (20)*  +2 (1d6, x3)
*Reach Longspear (-)*  +1 (1d8+1, x3)
*  Longsword (Cold Iron)*  +1 (1d8+1, 19-20)
*  Studded Leather* (+3 Armor, +2 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 12, Dex 14, Con 13, Int 13, Wis 12, Cha 16
*Condition* Half Elf: Immune sleep, +2 vs Mind Affecting
Trait: +1 saves vs Fey

Summon Animal I: 6/6 remaining

Biped Eidolon - Looks like cross between a wolf and a large cat
HD 1d10 HPs 7/11  BAB +1  Saves 3/4/0  Init +2  Speed 40ft
AC 16 ( +4 natural, +2 dex)
Bite  +3 (1d6+2), 2 x Claws +3 (1d4+2) +1d6 bleed
Str 14  Dex 14 Con 13 Int 7 Wis 10 Cha 11
Skills (4): Perception (1) +4, Stealth (1) +6, Survival (1) +4, Acrobatics (1) +6
Feats (1): Power attack
Evol Pool (4): Limbs, Bite, Claws (1), Bleed (claws) (1), Imp Natural armour (1), Pounce (1)
SQ: Darkvision, link, Share spells

Conditions: mage armour

----------


## Ghostfoot

Philemon charges forward, blade arcing through the air but the man steps to one side evading the blow as he draws his own blade. Riaghan utters his incantation but the man shrugs it off even as he also ducks the arrow shot by Eponine. He retaliates against Philemon, stabbing out but can't land a hit.

Nearby the drenched bandit clambers to his feet. He raises his bow and fires as Riaghan the arrow striking a glancing blow for *3* damage.

Further away, Elethielle and her strange eidolon surround the remaining attacker. She tries to get him with her spear, a clumsy shot but enough to distract him as the eidolon pounces, clawing for *6* damage and blood pulsing from the wound an extra *4* bleed damage.

*Spoiler: info & rolls*
Show

Bandit Will save DC12 vs daze (1d20-1)[17] Save

Bandit stand up shoot vs Riaghan
bow (1d20+4)[15] damage (1d8+1)[3]

bandit vs Philemon
rapier (1d20+3)[9] damage (1d6+1)[4]

bandit vs eidolon
rapier (1d20+3)[6] damage (1d6+1)[7]


*=> Party*

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Round 3, Philemon's Statistics*
Show

*Philemon Cooper*
Male Neutral Good Human Ranger (Skirmisher/Guide), *Level* 1, *Init* 2, *HP* 13/13, *Speed* 30 ft.
*AC* 17, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 15, *CMD* 16, *Fort* 4, *Ref* 4, *Will* 2, *CMB* +4, *Base Attack Bonus* 1   
*Greatsword* +3 (2d6+7, 19-20/x2)
*Scale Mail* (+5 Armor, +2 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 17, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 12, Cha 7
*Condition* 
Power Attack

"Cut them down! We've got to save Artaith!" grunts Philemon as he slashes at the attackers with his greatsword.

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Activate Power Attack and continue the attack! (1d20+3)[*20*] to hit, (1d20+3)[*15*] (19-20/x2), (2d6+7)[*15*] slashing damage, (2d6+7)[*16*] critical strike damage.

If both enemies are adjacent to each other and with a 5-ft step or less he can get both in reach, Phil will activate Cleave (earning a -2 to AC) as part of his attack. If he hits he will get a second attack: (1d20+3)[*12*] to hit, (1d20+3)[*6*] (19-20/x2), (2d6+7)[*11*] slashing damage, (2d6+7)[*16*] critical strike damage.

----------


## Ghostfoot

The assailant's luck cannot hold out, and as he presses his attack his overconfidence sends him into the sweep of Philemon's heavy blade. He tries to parry but doesn't have a hope, the greatsword cutting deeply for *15* damage sending him sprawling to the ground in a welter of blood. 

*=> Party* (excl. Philemon)

----------


## Farmerbink

A small puddle of dark red begins to form around the fallen priestess.

*Spoiler: Artaith, rounds 2 and 3?*
Show

*Artaith Forgeheart*
F NG Dwarf Warpriest (Shield bearer), *Level* 1, *Init* 1, *HP* -3/14, *Speed* 20
*AC* 18, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 17, *CMD* 14, *Fort* 5, *Ref* 2, *Will* 5, *CMB* +3, *Base Attack Bonus* 0   
*cleave bonus Dwarven double war axe*  +3 (or +1 TWF) (1d10+3, x3)
*Spiked steel shield*  +3 (or +1 TWF) (1d6+3 (+1 TWF), x2)
*Scale mail*, *  Heavy steel shield with spike* (+5 Armor, +2 Shield, +1 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 16, Dex 12, Con 14, Int 7, Wis 17, Cha 6
*Condition* Iron Within: 1/1
Cleric spells
Blessings: 3/3 

Round 2 check: (1d20-1)[*14*] vs DC 10  If successful, she stabilized in round 2.  

Edit: well that's handy, but not as handy as a nat 15 on an attack roll might have been in the first place....

If failed, she ticks to -4, and rolls (1d20-2)[*6*] vs the same DC.

----------


## RCgothic

Eponine returns fire at the bandit with the bow:

*Spoiler*
Show

Attack (1d20+5)[*7*] Damage (1d6)[*1*]

----------


## Cephor

*Spoiler: Round 3, Riaghan's Stats*
Show

*Riaghan Meadowbrook* Male NG Undine Seaborn Sorcerer (Evoker, Hydromancer), *CL*1, *Init* 5 (Improved), *HP* 5/8, *Land/Swim* 30 ft.
*AC* 11, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 10, *CMD* 11, *Fort* 1, *Ref* 1, *Will* 3, *CMB* +4, *BAB* 1
*Quarterstaff* +0 Close (1d6 x2 B), *Dagger* +0 10ft (1d4 1920/×2 P or S), *Sling* +1 50ft (1d4 x2 B)
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 12, Con 13, Int 13, Wis 12, Cha 15
*Languages* Westerling, Aquan, High Boros
*Traits* Native Outsider, No Swim rolls needed (class skill), Darkvision 60ft, Spell-like Hydraulic Push 1/d (caster level=CL, Marid's Fury), Water Sense, Hydrated Vitality (submergence gains fast heal 2 for 1 rnd; 2 pts/level/d), Planar Historian (Plane of Water) +2 planes check to identify H2O outsiders; caster +1 summon H2O outsiders, Helpful/Meticulous: -2 on untrained skill checks (+1 on trained)
*Feats/Special Abilities* Eschew Materials (bonus feat: Sorcerer): materials schmerials! Up to 1gp; Improved Initiative (1st level): +4 to initiative; Marids Fury (Undine racial trait): allows hydraulic push to extinguish magical fires; Hydraulic Push spell-like ability (1/d per level): h2O blast CMB bull rush (caster+CHA); rng 25ft + 5 ft / 2 levels; Water Sense (undine): blindsense 30ft vs. creatures sharing same water; Water Blast (Su, Seaborn): https://aonprd.com/WildbloodedDispla...dName=Seaborn; Concentration check (+3): https://www.d20pfsrd.com/Magic/#TOC-Concentration
*Spells* daze, detect magic, drench, mage hand, marid's mastery (0/2), wave shield (0/2)
*Conditions* None



The sting of the arrow graze makes the young hydromancer wince, but with determination he refuses to allow the brigand stay on his feet long enough to hurt him or his friends, launching another blast from hand.

*Spoiler: Combat stats*
Show


Water Blast (use 2 of 5)
Concentration: [roll]1d20+3[/roll]  _add a +1 if applicable, dependent on the PM I sent you over Discord_
Knocked prone. Pushed five feet away unless negated by reflex DC 13.

----------


## DrK

*Elethielle*

Elethielle seeing the eidolon getting the better of the bandit thrusts at him for a second or two to distract him allowing the eidolon to attack before hitching her skirt up to her knees she darts across to the fallen priestess and ties to stem the bleeding. *"Please, help her, I have no healing magics..."* she calls out to the others




*Spoiler: OOC*
Show




Eidolon full attack
Eidolon full attack
- Bite (1d20+5)[*20*] dam (1d6+2)[*4*]
- claw  (1d20+5)[*8*] dam (1d4+2)[*4*] + (1d6)[*2*] bleed
- claw  (1d20+5)[*19*] dam (1d4+2)[*3*] + (1d6)[*3*] bleed

Elethielle
Move to Artiath and heal check (1d20)[*1*] to stabilise her vs DC 10

*Elethielle (Ellie)*
M LG Half Elf Summoner (Wild caller) [VMC Druid], *Level* 1, *Init* 2, *HP* 8/8, *Speed* 
*AC* 15, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 13, *CMD* 13, *Fort* 1, *Ref* 2, *Will* 3, *CMB* +1, *Base Attack Bonus* 0   
*  Shortbow (20)*  +2 (1d6, x3)
*Reach Longspear (-)*  +1 (1d8+1, x3)
*  Longsword (Cold Iron)*  +1 (1d8+1, 19-20)
*  Studded Leather* (+3 Armor, +2 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 12, Dex 14, Con 13, Int 13, Wis 12, Cha 16
*Condition* Half Elf: Immune sleep, +2 vs Mind Affecting
Trait: +1 saves vs Fey

Summon Animal I: 6/6 remaining

Biped Eidolon - Looks like cross between a wolf and a large cat
HD 1d10 HPs 7/11  BAB +1  Saves 3/4/0  Init +2  Speed 40ft
AC 16 ( +4 natural, +2 dex)
Bite  +3 (1d6+2), 2 x Claws +3 (1d4+2) +1d6 bleed
Str 14  Dex 14 Con 13 Int 7 Wis 10 Cha 11
Skills (4): Perception (1) +4, Stealth (1) +6, Survival (1) +4, Acrobatics (1) +6
Feats (1): Power attack
Evol Pool (4): Limbs, Bite, Claws (1), Bleed (claws) (1), Imp Natural armour (1), Pounce (1)
SQ: Darkvision, link, Share spells

Conditions: mage armour

----------


## Ghostfoot

On one side Elethielle's eidolon pounces on its opponent, jaws clamping around his throat for *4* damage bearing him down the strangled cries quickly cut off with a sickening crunch. 

Elethielle rushes to check on Artiath, the tough dwarven warrior badly injured but not about to expire.

Nearby both Eponine and Riaghan target the final assailant, missing as the man ducks back behind the tree trunk. He shoots at Philemon but the arrow _pings_ off Phil's heavy armour.

*Spoiler: OOC Rolls*
Show

Artaith is stable.

Bandit Ref DC13 vs water blast (1d20+2)[14] Save

bandit vs Philemon
bow (1d20+5)[14] damage (1d8+2)[6]


*=> Party*
One left - end it!

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Round 4, Philemon's Statistics*
Show

*Philemon Cooper*
Male Neutral Good Human Ranger (Skirmisher/Guide), *Level* 1, *Init* 2, *HP* 13/13, *Speed* 30 ft.
*AC* 17, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 15, *CMD* 16, *Fort* 4, *Ref* 4, *Will* 2, *CMB* +4, *Base Attack Bonus* 1   
*Greatsword* +3 (2d6+7, 19-20/x2)
*Scale Mail* (+5 Armor, +2 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 17, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 12, Cha 7
*Condition* 
Power Attack

"Healing magic? I thought she was the priest!" cries Philemon as he charges after the last enemy...

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Charge if possible, if not move 20 ft to get into position and attack the last remaining enemy. Attack rolls do not include the +2 to hit, nor does the stat-block include the -2 penalty to AC if charging is allowed.

Activate Power Attack and continue the attack! (1d20+3)[*15*] to hit, (1d20+3)[*17*] (19-20/x2), (2d6+7)[*15*] slashing damage, (2d6+7)[*16*] critical strike damage.

If the enemy incurs an AoO: (1d20+3)[*21*] to hit, (1d20+3)[*17*] (19-20/x2), (2d6+7)[*14*] slashing damage, (2d6+7)[*15*] critical strike damage.

----------


## RCgothic

_"What do I do? Artaith, stay with us!"_ Eponine worries as she drops down next to Artaith's body, fussing over the wound as she tries to help. Surely the others can take care of the one remaining bandit? Eponine half-remembers something about applying cloth and pressure to the wound, not noticing that there's already less blood spilling out than there could be.

*Spoiler*
Show

Heal (1d20-1)[*17*]

Edit: I guess she failed her spot-check to notice Artaith already stabilised.  :Small Eek:

----------


## Ghostfoot

Philemon closes with the last attacker, massive sword _thunking_ into the tree-trunk as the man fortunately (for him) ducks back just in time from from the lethal weapon.

*=> Riaghan & Elethielle*

----------


## DrK

*Elethielle*

Joined by Eponine the young elf maiden pauses looking Artiath, noting the steady breaths and the slowing blood. *"I think she may be stable for the moment. I hope someone else can help bind her wounds. I can manage the eidolon but I do not know how to fix people beyond kind words and a listening ear."*

Whistling she gestures at the last of the bandist and the eidolon growls a throaty growl and streaks across the grass and scrub leaping upon the man in a savage display of bestial fury. 



*Spoiler: OOC*
Show




Eidolon Charge and Pounce w/power attack
- Bite (1d20+4)[*5*] dam (1d6+5)[*11*]
- Claw (1d20+4)[*9*] dam (1d4+5)[*6*] + (1d6)[*2*] bleed
- Claw (1d20+4)[*15*] dam (1d4+5)[*7*] + (1d6)[*3*] bleed

*Elethielle (Ellie)*
M LG Half Elf Summoner (Wild caller) [VMC Druid], *Level* 1, *Init* 2, *HP* 8/8, *Speed* 
*AC* 15, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 13, *CMD* 13, *Fort* 1, *Ref* 2, *Will* 3, *CMB* +1, *Base Attack Bonus* 0   
*  Shortbow (20)*  +2 (1d6, x3)
*Reach Longspear (-)*  +1 (1d8+1, x3)
*  Longsword (Cold Iron)*  +1 (1d8+1, 19-20)
*  Studded Leather* (+3 Armor, +2 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 12, Dex 14, Con 13, Int 13, Wis 12, Cha 16
*Condition* Half Elf: Immune sleep, +2 vs Mind Affecting
Trait: +1 saves vs Fey

Summon Animal I: 6/6 remaining

Biped Eidolon - Looks like cross between a wolf and a large cat
HD 1d10 HPs 7/11  BAB +1  Saves 3/4/0  Init +2  Speed 40ft
AC 16 ( +4 natural, +2 dex)
Bite  +3 (1d6+2), 2 x Claws +3 (1d4+2) +1d6 bleed
Str 14  Dex 14 Con 13 Int 7 Wis 10 Cha 11
Skills (4): Perception (1) +4, Stealth (1) +6, Survival (1) +4, Acrobatics (1) +6
Feats (1): Power attack
Evol Pool (4): Limbs, Bite, Claws (1), Bleed (claws) (1), Imp Natural armour (1), Pounce (1)
SQ: Darkvision, link, Share spells

Conditions: mage armour

----------


## Cephor

Riaghan, hearing Elethielle's cries for assistance, casts Daze in hopes of thwarting any further attempts on his friends' lives, then runs to Artaith's side to begin seeing what we can do for her. Healing was simply not something he put focus on, but now seeing Artaith in the shape she was in... worry grew as he began to slip his backpack off to see if something could help.

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show

I know that description of action is encroaching on more than what's available to me so taking his pack off isn't quite happening until next turn.

----------


## Ghostfoot

Elethielle and Riaghan join with Eponine, converging on the fallen Artaith. Thankfully the stoic dwarven cleric, although badly injured, is alive and in no immediate danger of succumbing to her wounds.

Elethielle's eidolon bounds across the scrub, circling around to harry the remaining assailant, assisting Philemon. Claws slash against the trunk of the tree as the man ducks back, now trying to dodge Philemon on one side and the strange eidolon on his other. Riaghan casts a minor cantrip to try and distract him but he shrugs it off, it has no effect.

He drops his bow and pulls a rapier, slashing wildly about to try and fend off his attackers.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Bandit Will DC12 vs daze (1d20-1)[17]

bandit vs eidolon
rapier (1d20+3)[7] damage (1d6+1)[7]

Bandit has back to tree but is still flanked by Philemon & eidolon.


*=> Party*

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Round 5, Philemon's Statistics*
Show

*Philemon Cooper*
Male Neutral Good Human Ranger (Skirmisher/Guide), *Level* 1, *Init* 2, *HP* 13/13, *Speed* 30 ft.
*AC* 17, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 15, *CMD* 16, *Fort* 4, *Ref* 4, *Will* 2, *CMB* +4, *Base Attack Bonus* 1   
*Greatsword* +3 (2d6+7, 19-20/x2)
*Scale Mail* (+5 Armor, +2 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 17, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 12, Cha 7
*Condition* 
Power Attack

"Is she going to be alright?" Philemon calls back as he swings his sword at the stubbornly resistant attacker.

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Activate Power Attack and attack! (1d20+5)[*8*] to hit, (1d20+5)[*9*] (19-20/x2), (2d6+7)[*13*] slashing damage, (2d6+7)[*17*] critical strike damage.

If the enemy incurs an AoO: (1d20+5)[*18*] to hit, (1d20+5)[*10*] (19-20/x2), (2d6+7)[*18*] slashing damage, (2d6+7)[*19*] critical strike damage.

----------


## RCgothic

"I think so!" Eponine calls back. As the gruff dwarf doesn't appear to be in immediate danger Eponine rises to her feet, drawing her hammer as she does so. Anger at the bandits who attacked them surges forth and she springs forward to help finish off the last of them with a cry of rage!

*Spoiler*
Show


Charge: (1d20+5)[*16*] +2 STR +1BaB +2 Charge
Damage: (1d12+3)[*14*] +3 STR

----------


## DrK

*Elethielle*

Ignoring the doomed bandit Elethielle stays wgere she is tending her wounded friend and watches the surrounding area carefully for more bandits, a wondering *"Why, what was the point...."*



*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Eidolon full attack
- Bite (1d20+5)[*13*] dam (1d6+2)[*3*]
- claw (1d20+5)[*15*] dam (1d4+2)[*5*] + (1d6)[*6*] bleed
- claw (1d20+5)[*22*] dam (1d4+2)[*3*] + (1d6)[*1*] bleed



*Elethielle (Ellie)*
M LG Half Elf Summoner (Wild caller) [VMC Druid], *Level* 1, *Init* 2, *HP* 8/8, *Speed* 
*AC* 15, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 13, *CMD* 13, *Fort* 1, *Ref* 2, *Will* 3, *CMB* +1, *Base Attack Bonus* 0   
*  Shortbow (20)*  +2 (1d6, x3)
*Reach Longspear (-)*  +1 (1d8+1, x3)
*  Longsword (Cold Iron)*  +1 (1d8+1, 19-20)
*  Studded Leather* (+3 Armor, +2 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 12, Dex 14, Con 13, Int 13, Wis 12, Cha 16
*Condition* Half Elf: Immune sleep, +2 vs Mind Affecting
Trait: +1 saves vs Fey

Summon Animal I: 6/6 remaining

Biped Eidolon - Looks like cross between a wolf and a large cat
HD 1d10 HPs 7/11  BAB +1  Saves 3/4/0  Init +2  Speed 40ft
AC 16 ( +4 natural, +2 dex)
Bite  +3 (1d6+2), 2 x Claws +3 (1d4+2) +1d6 bleed
Str 14  Dex 14 Con 13 Int 7 Wis 10 Cha 11
Skills (4): Perception (1) +4, Stealth (1) +6, Survival (1) +4, Acrobatics (1) +6
Feats (1): Power attack
Evol Pool (4): Limbs, Bite, Claws (1), Bleed (claws) (1), Imp Natural armour (1), Pounce (1)
SQ: Darkvision, link, Share spells

Conditions: mage armour

----------


## Cephor

Rummaging through his pack, Riaghan finds his potion sponge. Oh how he wished he had bought something before he left town! Taking a breath, he called out to his surrounding teammates. *"Do any of you have a potion of healing on them? This could help her,"* he states, looking in the archer's direction in case of further treachery.

----------


## Ghostfoot

Eponine rushes forward with her hammer raised high as Philemon and Elethielle's strange eidolon surround the lone attacker. He braces himself, back to the tree but there's little he can do to defend against three determined attackers. The eidolon strikes, wicked claws slashing for *5* & *3* damage, the man gasping in shock as blood flows freely. Before he can even raise his blade again he collapses, bleeding out for an additional *6* damage.

You are left to gather yourselves, near the edge of the forest where the tracks entered the woods.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

A reminder of where you are.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Philemon kneels down and in the sudden calm ensure neither attacker will rise again. Then, his grisly work done, the outdoorsman approaches the fallen dwarf priestess. "I've got nothing that can help bring her back to consciousness - I think _she_ can heal, if we can wake her..." He then waits to see if anyone can volunteer some healing magic for Artaith.

If no one has any, he begins scavenging to make a litter to carry her back to the little village, using anything found in the nearby abandoned house as well as any saplings nearby.

----------


## RCgothic

"I don't think we should go back to the village," Eponine objects uncertainly. "Will any of them even be able to help? And moving her might not be a great idea. As you say, Artaith will be able to heal herself once she comes round. I think we should set up camp here, keep her comfortable, and tend her wounds as best be can. I don't think it will exactly inspire the village's trust in us if we return beaten up and looking for aid so soon."

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Philemon nods and adjusts his efforts, turning the pallet he was making into the start of a rough tent to keep the elements off Artaith. "If someone can help me wrap this up, I will start scouting around and maybe setting up a couple of trip wires or something to warn us of approaching threats...?" he says, in a mix of a question and statement.

Once done the young woodsman begins ranging about, keeping the campsite in view as he looks for signs of animals or semi-people who might be in the area...

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Take 10 (if allowed) on Survival (+5), Perception (+5), and Stealth (+2). The tripwires and such would be with Survival checks, I suppose: (1d20+5)[*24*], (1d20+5)[*20*], (1d20+5)[*16*], (1d20+5)[*14*], (1d20+5)[*17*], (1d20+5)[*21*]

----------


## DrK

*Elethielle*

Elethielle looks at the downed bandits and frowns before rifling through their bodies and fallen possessions looking for a clue as to who they were ad why they attacked before rejoining the others. Squatting down she arranges some clothes from Artaith's bags around her to keep her warm and slowly gathers some twigs and the like to make a small fire to keep the dwarf warm. 
*"Not the best start to our explorations..."* she says wryly as she offers aroud a water skin. *"Where do we think we should go next?"*




*Spoiler: OOC*
Show





*Elethielle (Ellie)*
M LG Half Elf Summoner (Wild caller) [VMC Druid], *Level* 1, *Init* 2, *HP* 8/8, *Speed* 
*AC* 15, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 13, *CMD* 13, *Fort* 1, *Ref* 2, *Will* 3, *CMB* +1, *Base Attack Bonus* 0   
*  Shortbow (20)*  +2 (1d6, x3)
*Reach Longspear (-)*  +1 (1d8+1, x3)
*  Longsword (Cold Iron)*  +1 (1d8+1, 19-20)
*  Studded Leather* (+3 Armor, +2 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 12, Dex 14, Con 13, Int 13, Wis 12, Cha 16
*Condition* Half Elf: Immune sleep, +2 vs Mind Affecting
Trait: +1 saves vs Fey

Summon Animal I: 6/6 remaining

Biped Eidolon - Looks like cross between a wolf and a large cat
HD 1d10 HPs 7/11  BAB +1  Saves 3/4/0  Init +2  Speed 40ft
AC 16 ( +4 natural, +2 dex)
Bite  +3 (1d6+2), 2 x Claws +3 (1d4+2) +1d6 bleed
Str 14  Dex 14 Con 13 Int 7 Wis 10 Cha 11
Skills (4): Perception (1) +4, Stealth (1) +6, Survival (1) +4, Acrobatics (1) +6
Feats (1): Power attack
Evol Pool (4): Limbs, Bite, Claws (1), Bleed (claws) (1), Imp Natural armour (1), Pounce (1)
SQ: Darkvision, link, Share spells

Conditions:

----------


## Farmerbink

It is several hours later when Artaith finally stirs.  With a heavy groan she turns over, and starts suddenly to consciousness.  Finding nothing immediately threatening her life, it's only a few moments after that that her breathing begins to normalize, and another groan- this one distinctly of pain utters forth.  "I suppose the Clanhold wasn't quite ready for me.  _Ugh._"  She takes another forced breath to steady herself before casting a restorative spell.  Intentionally or otherwise, she reverts to the consonant-heavy language of the Dwarves as she raises her voice in divine supplication.  "אלוהים מספק בריאות!"

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

converting bless into cure light wounds: (1d8+1)[*4*] HP 

Edit: Lol, just enough for positive.
*Spoiler: Artaith, post combat*
Show

*Artaith Forgeheart*
F NG Dwarf Warpriest (Shield bearer), *Level* 1, *Init* 1, *HP* 10/14, *Speed* 20
*AC* 18, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 17, *CMD* 14, *Fort* 5, *Ref* 2, *Will* 5, *CMB* +3, *Base Attack Bonus* 0   
*cleave bonus Dwarven double war axe*  +3 (or +1 TWF) (1d10+3, x3)
*Spiked steel shield*  +3 (or +1 TWF) (1d6+3 (+1 TWF), x2)
*Scale mail*, *  Heavy steel shield with spike* (+5 Armor, +2 Shield, +1 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 16, Dex 12, Con 14, Int 7, Wis 17, Cha 6
*Condition* Iron Within: 1/1
Cleric spells
Blessings: 3/3 

Rolled a second heal in OOC for *9* more.


After a moment, her breathing seems to normalize, but the groans don't go away.  With something like anger in her voice, she calls out the same phrase, imploring the gods for grace once more, "מספק בריאות _אלוהים!_"  Suddenly, the color floods back into her features, and she raises to a seated position.  "I see you all managed to take care o' things.  We need a potion... or _something._"  She stretches roughly as she rises to her feet, apparently unaware that the decision has largely been made to camp here.  Or how late in the day it is.

"So what's next?"

----------


## DarkOne7141981

"Well, now that you're conscious we should talk about this," says Philemon soberly. "Things weren't this bad when I left - at least, not that I remember anyway. I have no idea how they could have gotten like this, but we're out here on our own and we need a way to pick _you_ up if you go down," he continues, nodding at Artaith. "I'm going to try and catch these things before the ambush next time, but I can't guarantee they won't surprise us, especially as most of you aren't as quiet as me. No offense, of course.

So, a potion? Scroll? Can you make one? Who could use one?"

----------


## Farmerbink

Artaith frowns.  "Never was as good with books and mixing as I am with my hands.  I could... probably learn, but it'd take some doing."

----------


## Cephor

Relieved to see Artaith conscious and even speaking again, Riaghan confesses *"I am sorry friend, for potentially throwing you off in the fight earlier. Had my blast of water not hit that guy, your swing at him may of not been thrown off... and you may of not got as hurt as you are now... I will... I must do my best to be more cognizant if we find ourselves in another battle."*

Riaghan will continue to assist in helping in her recovery, at least as much as to not annoy her. in addition to setting up camp with the others.

----------


## Ghostfoot

Elethielle checks the bodies of the fallen attackers for anything of note. The men look like they've been living rough, probably some sort of miscreant bandits that live off waylaid travelers. They don't have too much on them, aside from minor personal effects and of course their combat gear.

*Spoiler: Loot x4*
Show

studded leather, 
buckler, 
composite longbow (+1 Str) with 20 arrows, 
rapier, 
sap

plus see below


Of more interest is what Philemon stumbles across not too far away as he searches the surrounding area...in the shade of the trees just inside the woods he finds the bandits horses tethered loosely, all happily grazing and looking healthy if in need of a good grooming. There are no saddlebags or anything but they do have basic riding gear.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Philemon returns to the party leading the four horses with a matter-of-fact attitude and a satisfied expression. "These may not look like a big deal to all of you from the city, but they're certainly worth it out here," he says as he tethers the animals and ensures they have feed. Then he begins brushing them and working to care for each of them one at a time to ensure they receive better care under him than their late-owners. "Once they're all in better shape I think several of us should enjoy riding them instead of walking about the wilds here..."

----------


## Farmerbink

Artaith endures Riaghan's attention more than enjoying or appreciating it, but she can recognize effort when she sees it.  "I'll be fine, really," she grumbles.

When Philemon returns with horses, she's more than grateful for the diversion.  "Aye, it'll make travel much more steady, if not precisely _faster._  Auspicious find, Phil."  She gazes skyward, judging the time of day carefully.  "I'm as fit to travel as I was before, but we'll need to be considering camping arrangements soon.  Could be worth going back to that hut we found abandoned.  Walls and a ceiling are hard to beat."

----------


## DarkOne7141981

"Auspicious...I'd have said good..." says Philemon to himself as he continues to brush. At the recommendation of using the abandoned farmhouse he pauses. "It might be more comfortable, but it also might be more easily targeted. I'm game, but we should stand a double watch - we've been attacked twice already...I'd like to wake up tomorrow..."

----------


## Cephor

*"I will happily take a watch,"* Riaghan volunteers.

----------


## RCgothic

"A roof would be nice though..." Eponine agrees with Artaith, missing her creature comforts after weeks of camping. "I don't mind joining the first watch if you all would like to sleep. I'm not really tired yet."

----------


## DrK

*Elethielle*

ELethielle looks atthe horses and smiles, patting the nearest one. *"THey seem well cared for. If we are planning to rest then will one of you help me lay these hapless fools to the ground."* she asks. Hoping there is a volunteer to help her dig the graves for the dead bandits so she doesnt have to do it all herself. 
On the topic of a watch she nods, *"I can take and early or a late one, my pet here has excellent vision in the dark."*



*Spoiler: OOC*
Show





*Elethielle (Ellie)*
M LG Half Elf Summoner (Wild caller) [VMC Druid], *Level* 1, *Init* 2, *HP* 8/8, *Speed* 
*AC* 15, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 13, *CMD* 13, *Fort* 1, *Ref* 2, *Will* 3, *CMB* +1, *Base Attack Bonus* 0   
*  Shortbow (20)*  +2 (1d6, x3)
*Reach Longspear (-)*  +1 (1d8+1, x3)
*  Longsword (Cold Iron)*  +1 (1d8+1, 19-20)
*  Studded Leather* (+3 Armor, +2 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 12, Dex 14, Con 13, Int 13, Wis 12, Cha 16
*Condition* Half Elf: Immune sleep, +2 vs Mind Affecting
Trait: +1 saves vs Fey

Summon Animal I: 6/6 remaining

Biped Eidolon - Looks like cross between a wolf and a large cat
HD 1d10 HPs 7/11  BAB +1  Saves 3/4/0  Init +2  Speed 40ft
AC 16 ( +4 natural, +2 dex)
Bite  +3 (1d6+2), 2 x Claws +3 (1d4+2) +1d6 bleed
Str 14  Dex 14 Con 13 Int 7 Wis 10 Cha 11
Skills (4): Perception (1) +4, Stealth (1) +6, Survival (1) +4, Acrobatics (1) +6
Feats (1): Power attack
Evol Pool (4): Limbs, Bite, Claws (1), Bleed (claws) (1), Imp Natural armour (1), Pounce (1)
SQ: Darkvision, link, Share spells

Conditions:

----------


## Farmerbink

Artaith grunts, but dutifully assists Elethielle in digging a simple grave.  As it becomes apparent that the group is at least willing to rest in the abandoned farmhouse, her mood improves somewhat.  Even so, she isn't _quite_ smiling as they begin the trek back to their temporary shelter.

----------


## Ghostfoot

Once you've gathered yourselves and buried the bodies you mount up on your new horses, one of you taking a turn to walk alongside. Turning back from the forest edge you retrace your tracks back through the overgrown fields towards the abandoned farmhouse. The trip is quick and uneventful, you arrive there within half an hour.

Wondering what the night may bring you look around confirming that the rickety gate to the yard can be drawn to in order to corral the horses, or you can secure them in an outbuilding. The hut itself is quite basic but has a small fireplace which should keep you warm and aid in a warm meal.

As you dismount and observe the area, Artaith Philemon & Riaghan your attention is drawn by a scuffle and a loud thump from the kennel followed by silence...there's definitely something hiding in there.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Philemon walks back, helping the less capable members of the party manage their horses and keeping an eye open for tracks and other signs he may have missed on the way back. He closes the gate _and_ secures the horses, stating simply, "No point letting someone sneak up and open the gate to let the horses out overnight..." The vegetarian gets out some some mushrooms and onions for dinner, offering to share freely with anyone who asks.

When the noise from the kennel is heard he holds up a single finger to his lips, looking intently at everyone and obviously hinting at them being silent and quiet. Then he creeps over to try and listen to see what is there...

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Stealth (1d20+2)[*15*], Perception (1d20+5)[*8*]

----------


## Farmerbink

Artaith marches along stoically, not eager to either trust the horses nor burden them with her weight.  She begins to unpack her gear as Philemon tethers the horses in the unkept yard.  She jumps when the creature in the stables makes a sudden sound, and immediately readies her axe and shield.

As Philemon prowls forward, she snorts brusquely.  "Pretty sure it already saw us- at least heard us," she grumbles- fairly quietly.  Quite contrary to Philemon's desires, she suddenly raises her voice.  "Oy!  You in the kennel, there!  We ain't here to hurt anybody.  Come on out, so we can talk face to face, eh?"  Her blade and shield remain in hand, but both are lowered- _fairly_ unthreateningly.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Phil makes an exasperated sound and turns briefly to look at Artaith in annoyance. "*Can't hear them at all with you being so loud!*" he hisses in a stage-whisper, making clear that he was hoping to hear the potential-threat as much as surprise them...

----------


## Cephor

At Philemon's request, Riaghan stops his stride, gripping his staff, listening intently for further movement. To be on the safe side, he closes his eyes briefly and whispers, 'Detect magic', focusing on the kennel in the approximate area they heard the noise.

----------


## DrK

*Elethielle*

At the nod to the kettle ELethielle scans the area and moves slowly following Philemon at a safe distance. Her hand pets the eidolon's bloodied fur and she waits patiently. A whispered _"A minute little one, you can hunt if its dangerous"_ as she watches the kennel cautiously. 



*Spoiler: OOC*
Show





*Elethielle (Ellie)*
M LG Half Elf Summoner (Wild caller) [VMC Druid], *Level* 1, *Init* 2, *HP* 8/8, *Speed* 
*AC* 15, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 13, *CMD* 13, *Fort* 1, *Ref* 2, *Will* 3, *CMB* +1, *Base Attack Bonus* 0   
*  Shortbow (20)*  +2 (1d6, x3)
*Reach Longspear (-)*  +1 (1d8+1, x3)
*  Longsword (Cold Iron)*  +1 (1d8+1, 19-20)
*  Studded Leather* (+3 Armor, +2 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 12, Dex 14, Con 13, Int 13, Wis 12, Cha 16
*Condition* Half Elf: Immune sleep, +2 vs Mind Affecting
Trait: +1 saves vs Fey

Summon Animal I: 6/6 remaining

Biped Eidolon - Looks like cross between a wolf and a large cat
HD 1d10 HPs 7/11  BAB +1  Saves 3/4/0  Init +2  Speed 40ft
AC 16 ( +4 natural, +2 dex)
Bite  +3 (1d6+2), 2 x Claws +3 (1d4+2) +1d6 bleed
Str 14  Dex 14 Con 13 Int 7 Wis 10 Cha 11
Skills (4): Perception (1) +4, Stealth (1) +6, Survival (1) +4, Acrobatics (1) +6
Feats (1): Power attack
Evol Pool (4): Limbs, Bite, Claws (1), Bleed (claws) (1), Imp Natural armour (1), Pounce (1)
SQ: Darkvision, link, Share spells

Conditions:

----------


## Ghostfoot

Philemon & Artaith approach the suspicious hiding spot, each with their own diverging tactical preference. Elethielle stands back with her eidolon and with Eponine, ready for whatever may eventuate. Next to them Riaghan casts a spell, searching for magical sources and finding none.

You all share a glance and a nod, not quite sure what might come next. There's another thud, a scuffle, and then finally having given up on whatever they trying, a couple of wretched folk burst forth clumsily from the small shed, mad eyes blinking in the setting sunlight as almost tripping over each other as they grasp forward with their twisted clawed hands...

...their ferocity and recklessness catching all off-guard as Philemon is clawed for *3* damage the other facing off against Artaith, the insane once-were-humans like feral beasts spitting and clawing in a ravenous frenzy.

*Spoiler: rolls*
Show

no surprise round
initiative
Riaghan (1d20+5)[9]
Elle (1d20+2)[14]
Phil (1d20+2)[18]
Artaith (1d20+1)[13]
Eponine (1d20+3)[18]
Cursed folk (1d20)[19]

cursed folk vs Philemon (flat-footed)
claw (1d20+1)[16] damage (1d6+2)[3]

cursed folk vs Artaith 
intimidate/ demoralise (1d20-4)[10] fail


*=> Party*

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Round 1, Philemon's Statistics*
Show

*Philemon Cooper*
Male Neutral Good Human Ranger (Skirmisher/Guide), *Level* 1, *Init* 2, *HP* 10/13, *Speed* 30 ft.
*AC* 17, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 15, *CMD* 16, *Fort* 4, *Ref* 4, *Will* 2, *CMB* +4, *Base Attack Bonus* 1   
*Greatsword* +3 (2d6+7, 19-20/x2)
*Scale Mail* (+5 Armor, +2 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 17, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 12, Cha 7
*Condition* 
Power Attack

Phil grunts as the claws hit but wastes no time whipping out his greatsword and responding to the attack in kind. "Get them! Quickly!"

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Draw his sword, activate Power Attack and attack! (1d20+3)[*7*] to hit, (1d20+3)[*8*] (19-20/x2), (2d6+7)[*16*] slashing damage, (2d6+7)[*14*] critical strike damage.

If an enemy incurs an AoO: (1d20+3)[*14*] to hit, (1d20+3)[*11*] (19-20/x2), (2d6+7)[*13*] slashing damage, (2d6+7)[*17*] critical strike damage.

----------


## Farmerbink

Artaith only grunts at the display.  "You ain't nearly so scary as you think, fella."  With an expression equal parts resignation and duty, she lumbers to the fore, axe and shield gleaming in the deepening dusk light.

*Spoiler: Artaith, round 1*
Show

*Artaith Forgeheart*
F NG Dwarf Warpriest (Shield bearer), *Level* 1, *Init* 1, *HP* 10/14, *Speed* 20
*AC* 18, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 17, *CMD* 14, *Fort* 5, *Ref* 2, *Will* 5, *CMB* +3, *Base Attack Bonus* 0   
*cleave bonus Dwarven double war axe*  +3 (or +1 TWF) (1d10+3, x3)
*Spiked steel shield*  +3 (or +1 TWF) (1d6+3 (+1 TWF), x2)
*Scale mail*, *  Heavy steel shield with spike* (+5 Armor, +2 Shield, +1 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 16, Dex 12, Con 14, Int 7, Wis 17, Cha 6
*Condition* Iron Within: 1/1
Cleric spells
Blessings: 3/3 

I'll mechanically charge, assuming I'm able:

(1d20+5)[*8*] war axe
(1d20+5)[*11*] CC (x3)
(1d10+3)[*4*] damage
(2d10+6)[*13*] crit bonus

----------


## RCgothic

Eponine quickly raises her bow, an arrow at the nearest mad thing!
*Spoiler*
Show


Attack (1d20+5)[*19*] (1d6)[*4*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Philemon and Artaith raise their weapons, although unable to land solid hits as the frenzied things flail at them.

Eponine has a clearer shot, quickly taking aim and loosing an arrow into the fray catching one of the cursed folk square in the side for *4* damage.

*=> Elethielle & Riaghan*

----------


## DrK

*Elethielle*

Elethielle looks on in horror as the two mad feral creatures, once people, burst out and attack them. She releases the Eidolon into its attack and for her part steps in a little  jabbing with her spear trying to trip it up and help her eidolon



*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Elethielle move forward and "aid another" from a distance to give eidolon +2 to hit (1d20+1)[*6*] vs DC 10

Eidolon - charge the nearest one (An additional +2 to hit if Elethielle can assist)
bite (1d20+5)[*6*] dam (1d6+2)[*5*]
claws (1d20+5)[*22*] dam (1d4+2)[*4*] + (1d6)[*1*] bleed
claws (1d20+5)[*12*] dam (1d4+2)[*6*] + (1d6)[*4*] bleed


*Elethielle (Ellie)*
M LG Half Elf Summoner (Wild caller) [VMC Druid], *Level* 1, *Init* 2, *HP* 8/8, *Speed* 
*AC* 15, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 13, *CMD* 13, *Fort* 1, *Ref* 2, *Will* 3, *CMB* +1, *Base Attack Bonus* 0   
*  Shortbow (20)*  +2 (1d6, x3)
*Reach Longspear (-)*  +1 (1d8+1, x3)
*  Longsword (Cold Iron)*  +1 (1d8+1, 19-20)
*  Studded Leather* (+3 Armor, +2 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 12, Dex 14, Con 13, Int 13, Wis 12, Cha 16
*Condition* Half Elf: Immune sleep, +2 vs Mind Affecting
Trait: +1 saves vs Fey

Summon Animal I: 6/6 remaining

Biped Eidolon - Looks like cross between a wolf and a large cat
HD 1d10 HPs 7/11  BAB +1  Saves 3/4/0  Init +2  Speed 40ft
AC 16 ( +4 natural, +2 dex)
Bite  +3 (1d6+2), 2 x Claws +3 (1d4+2) +1d6 bleed
Str 14  Dex 14 Con 13 Int 7 Wis 10 Cha 11
Skills (4): Perception (1) +4, Stealth (1) +6, Survival (1) +4, Acrobatics (1) +6
Feats (1): Power attack
Evol Pool (4): Limbs, Bite, Claws (1), Bleed (claws) (1), Imp Natural armour (1), Pounce (1)
SQ: Darkvision, link, Share spells

Conditions:

----------


## Cephor

Riaghan waves his hand over the stone atop his staff and stretches his hand out, launching a blast of water towards the other bestial figure in hopes of slowing them down for the others to attack. 

*Spoiler: combat stats*
Show



TL;DR cast water blast 3 of 5 for the day. DC 13

*Riaghan Meadowbrook* Male NG Undine Seaborn Sorcerer (Evoker, Hydromancer), *CL*1, *Init* 5 (Improved), *HP* 8/8, *Land/Swim* 30 ft.
*AC* 11, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 10, *CMD* 11, *Fort* 1, *Ref* 1, *Will* 3, *CMB* +4, *BAB* 1
*Quarterstaff* +0 Close (1d6 x2 B), *Dagger* +0 10ft (1d4 1920/×2 P or S), *Sling* +1 50ft (1d4 x2 B)
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 12, Con 13, Int 13, Wis 12, Cha 15
*Languages* Westerling, Aquan, High Boros
*Traits* Native Outsider, No Swim rolls needed (class skill), Darkvision 60ft, Spell-like Hydraulic Push 1/d (caster level=CL, Marid's Fury), Water Sense, Hydrated Vitality (submergence gains fast heal 2 for 1 rnd; 2 pts/level/d), Planar Historian (Plane of Water) +2 planes check to identify H2O outsiders; caster +1 summon H2O outsiders, Helpful/Meticulous: -2 on untrained skill checks (+1 on trained)
*Feats/Special Abilities* Eschew Materials (bonus feat: Sorcerer): materials schmerials! Up to 1gp; Improved Initiative (1st level): +4 to initiative; Marids Fury (Undine racial trait): allows hydraulic push to extinguish magical fires; Hydraulic Push spell-like ability (1/d per level): h2O blast CMB bull rush (caster+CHA); rng 25ft + 5 ft / 2 levels; Water Sense (undine): blindsense 30ft vs. creatures sharing same water; Water Blast (Su, Seaborn): https://aonprd.com/WildbloodedDispla...dName=Seaborn; Concentration check: https://www.d20pfsrd.com/Magic/#TOC-Concentration
*Spells* daze, detect magic, drench, mage hand, marid's mastery (0/2), wave shield (0/2)

----------


## Ghostfoot

Elethielle's eidolon bounds forward easily bearing one of the things to the ground its lethal claws slashing for *4* & *6* damage tearing it to ribbons.

Meanwhile Riaghan conjures a great blast of water, the tidal drenching sending the other sprawling in the dirt. Floundering about it tries to roll to one side and regain its feet as Philemon & Artaith menace it...

*Spoiler: rolls & info*
Show

Riaghan vs cursed human
Ref DC13 vs water blast (1d20+2)[3]

Feral human takes Total Defense action (+4 AC) & tries to stand up
=> Philemon & Artaith get an AoO


*=> Party*

----------


## DarkOne7141981

> *Spoiler: Mechanics*
> Show
> 
> If an enemy incurs an AoO: (1d20+3)[*14*] to hit, (1d20+3)[11] (19-20/x2), (2d6+7)[*13*] slashing damage, (2d6+7)[17] critical strike damage.


*Spoiler: Round 2, Philemon's Statistics*
Show

*Philemon Cooper*
Male Neutral Good Human Ranger (Skirmisher/Guide), *Level* 1, *Init* 2, *HP* 10/13, *Speed* 30 ft.
*AC* 17, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 15, *CMD* 16, *Fort* 4, *Ref* 4, *Will* 2, *CMB* +4, *Base Attack Bonus* 1   
*Greatsword* +3 (2d6+7, 19-20/x2)
*Scale Mail* (+5 Armor, +2 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 17, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 12, Cha 7
*Condition* 
Power Attack

Philemon wastes no effort with speaking, striking at the man as he tries to rise and again with a backswing a moment later.

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Power Attack: (1d20+3)[*16*] to hit, (1d20+3)[*15*] (19-20/x2), (2d6+7)[*14*] slashing damage, (2d6+7)[*15*] critical strike damage.

If an enemy incurs an AoO: (1d20+3)[*11*] to hit, (1d20+3)[*8*] (19-20/x2), (2d6+7)[*16*] slashing damage, (2d6+7)[*12*] critical strike damage.

----------


## DrK

*Elethielle*

As her eidolon savages the first of the strange bestial humans she whistles sharply bringing it to heel. *"The poor creatures know not what they do"* she cries out to the others, but its too late she worries as Philemon swings out with his blade. She watches and waits to see what happens, hoping that this second one could still be saved



*Spoiler: OOC*
Show




delay

*Elethielle (Ellie)*
M LG Half Elf Summoner (Wild caller) [VMC Druid], *Level* 1, *Init* 2, *HP* 8/8, *Speed* 
*AC* 15, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 13, *CMD* 13, *Fort* 1, *Ref* 2, *Will* 3, *CMB* +1, *Base Attack Bonus* 0   
*  Shortbow (20)*  +2 (1d6, x3)
*Reach Longspear (-)*  +1 (1d8+1, x3)
*  Longsword (Cold Iron)*  +1 (1d8+1, 19-20)
*  Studded Leather* (+3 Armor, +2 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 12, Dex 14, Con 13, Int 13, Wis 12, Cha 16
*Condition* Half Elf: Immune sleep, +2 vs Mind Affecting
Trait: +1 saves vs Fey

Summon Animal I: 6/6 remaining

Biped Eidolon - Looks like cross between a wolf and a large cat
HD 1d10 HPs 7/11  BAB +1  Saves 3/4/0  Init +2  Speed 40ft
AC 16 ( +4 natural, +2 dex)
Bite  +3 (1d6+2), 2 x Claws +3 (1d4+2) +1d6 bleed
Str 14  Dex 14 Con 13 Int 7 Wis 10 Cha 11
Skills (4): Perception (1) +4, Stealth (1) +6, Survival (1) +4, Acrobatics (1) +6
Feats (1): Power attack
Evol Pool (4): Limbs, Bite, Claws (1), Bleed (claws) (1), Imp Natural armour (1), Pounce (1)
SQ: Darkvision, link, Share spells

Conditions:

[/QUOTE]

----------


## Farmerbink

As the once-human tries to rise, Artaith swings her axe in an awkward, backhanded stroke near its feet.  Trying to trip it more than injure, the thick butt-end of the blade sweeps low by its ankles.

*Spoiler: Artaith, AoO, round 2*
Show

*Artaith Forgeheart*
F NG Dwarf Warpriest (Shield bearer), *Level* 1, *Init* 1, *HP* 10/14, *Speed* 20
*AC* 18, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 17, *CMD* 14, *Fort* 5, *Ref* 2, *Will* 5, *CMB* +3, *Base Attack Bonus* 0   
*cleave bonus Dwarven double war axe*  +3 (or +1 TWF) (1d10+3, x3)
*Spiked steel shield*  +3 (or +1 TWF) (1d6+3 (+1 TWF), x2)
*Scale mail*, *  Heavy steel shield with spike* (+5 Armor, +2 Shield, +1 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 16, Dex 12, Con 14, Int 7, Wis 17, Cha 6
*Condition* Iron Within: 1/1
Cleric spells
Blessings: 3/3 

AoO is a trip attempt:
(1d20+3)[*20*]  If the attempt is so poor she gets tripped, it's not a special weapon so sucks to suck?  Hopefully doesn't apply, but if it does, she'll stand up next round.

Assuming she's still on her feet, if the enemy remains prone, she'll initiate a grapple: (1d20+3)[*16*]

If she's on her feet and the enemy also is, she'll attack old-fashioned, with both axe and shield:
[roll]1d20+1[/roll]  whoops. axe
(1d10+3)[*11*] damage

(1d20+1)[*3*] shield
(1d6+3)[*6*] damage

in event of critical threat: (1d20+1)[*4*] confirmation.  I'll roll damage OOC if it matters

----------


## Ghostfoot

As the crazed mutant tries to rise Philemon swings his massive sword, cutting off all other ideas of capturing or overpowering the thing/ person with a sickening and bloody _<splunk!>_ as he strikes for *16* damage ending its pitiful existence.

----------


## DrK

*Elethielle*

The sound of the blade hitting is sickening and she turns away, hair falling like a curtain in front of her eyes as she averts her view. With the two "people" now dead and in pieces upon the ground she approaches the one lying under the clawed feet of her eidolon. *"Hush now.."* she murmurs to the unnaturally silent creature and kneels down beside the remains, a pained, *"What did happen to you?"* she wonders as she ties to work out what has caused them to become like beasts




*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Know (Nature) (1d20+6)[*23*]

*Elethielle (Ellie)*
M LG Half Elf Summoner (Wild caller) [VMC Druid], *Level* 1, *Init* 2, *HP* 8/8, *Speed* 
*AC* 15, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 13, *CMD* 13, *Fort* 1, *Ref* 2, *Will* 3, *CMB* +1, *Base Attack Bonus* 0   
*  Shortbow (20)*  +2 (1d6, x3)
*Reach Longspear (-)*  +1 (1d8+1, x3)
*  Longsword (Cold Iron)*  +1 (1d8+1, 19-20)
*  Studded Leather* (+3 Armor, +2 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 12, Dex 14, Con 13, Int 13, Wis 12, Cha 16
*Condition* Half Elf: Immune sleep, +2 vs Mind Affecting
Trait: +1 saves vs Fey

Summon Animal I: 6/6 remaining

Biped Eidolon - Looks like cross between a wolf and a large cat
HD 1d10 HPs 7/11  BAB +1  Saves 3/4/0  Init +2  Speed 40ft
AC 16 ( +4 natural, +2 dex)
Bite  +3 (1d6+2), 2 x Claws +3 (1d4+2) +1d6 bleed
Str 14  Dex 14 Con 13 Int 7 Wis 10 Cha 11
Skills (4): Perception (1) +4, Stealth (1) +6, Survival (1) +4, Acrobatics (1) +6
Feats (1): Power attack
Evol Pool (4): Limbs, Bite, Claws (1), Bleed (claws) (1), Imp Natural armour (1), Pounce (1)
SQ: Darkvision, link, Share spells

Conditions:

----------


## DarkOne7141981

With a grim expression Philemon wipes his blade clean and begins to remove the two bodies, waiting for Elethielle to finish her inspection but otherwise wasting no time with the grisly task. "We don't want them attracting more or scavengers. This may take me several minutes - will anyone else help?"

He then takes the bodies far enough away from the dilapidated shed to avoid drawing more to the party. If there is a good place to dump the bodies with respect he will. If not, he will at least lay them down with grace and dignity. Phil won't stay out long, though, as his concern for more attacks in the dark requires haste.

----------


## Farmerbink

Artaith joins Elethielle in inspecting the fallen.  Her efforts lie in a different field, however- more focused on the divergences from healthy humans.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Don't know if it'll help, but (1d20+7)[*20*] heal- theory crafting that she might be able to determine injuries or diseases prior to death?

----------


## Cephor

Having never bore witness to such a grisly sight, Riaghan nods and follows Philemon's lead in helping to move the departed from the area.

----------


## RCgothic

Eponine remains withdrawn after the brief engagement. She doesn't like to look at the corrupted people or dwell on how they came to be so, lest it turn out there be no defense against that grisly fate. Instead she visits herself setting up a poorly constructed fire in the cottage's crumbling grate, and when she *finally* gets that lit and a canteen of water boiling, she starts to brew an amateurish tea for the party based on how she's observed the others doing it in the past. Is really not a good tea, but she offers it around any way.

----------


## Ghostfoot

Elle and Artaith take a few moments to check over the bodies. Like the ones you fought previously, they appear to have once been humans but have undergone some sort of transformation with a much more bestial influence. In particular overly large rodent-like teeth and as you have experienced dangerously large and sharp claws. The tatters of clothing (if any) left clinging to their bodies and generally filthy state suggests a complete absence of hygiene or civility.

Philemon and Riaghan drag the bodies away. Thinking better of dumping them in the river, you drag them a hundred yards or so and dump them behind a small copse of scrappy trees. Meanwhile Eponine focuses on getting the cabin habitable and stokes a fire, preparing beverages and getting it ready for the night ahead.

*Spoiler: making camp*
Show

It's about 7:30 at night (dusk/ evening).
Presumably you are going to 'make camp' in the cabin.
Taking watches? If so let me know the order (I'll assume that this is standard order and use in future too)
Any other actions prior to settling down?

----------


## DarkOne7141981

"I'm beat - if someone else can take the first watch, I'll take the graveyard shift, but I need to lay down for now. Hopefully we won't have any overnight interruptions..." says Philemon without confidence. "Wake me at the slightest sign of trouble - don't wait," he directs solemnly to whoever plans to take the first shift.

----------


## RCgothic

"I don't think I'm going to find it easy to sleep tonight," Eponine replies. "I'll take the first watch."

----------


## DrK

*Elethielle*

Elethiele sits with the others, a look of sadness as the bodies are dragged away. *"It is a horrid curse that has befallen them. They did not deserve that. Some evil stalks this land I fear and we must be the ones to stop it."* she adds. Tucking into the dinner of rations and heated mugs of warm tea she will gladly let some of the others take the early watches as she nods to Eponine, *"Awake me before the dawn. I can do the last watch, well me and my friend here."* she adds the latter patting the strange feline/hound cross and snuggles down beside the animal drawing a blanket around her. 



*Spoiler: OOC*
Show




*Elethielle (Ellie)*
M LG Half Elf Summoner (Wild caller) [VMC Druid], *Level* 1, *Init* 2, *HP* 8/8, *Speed* 
*AC* 15, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 13, *CMD* 13, *Fort* 1, *Ref* 2, *Will* 3, *CMB* +1, *Base Attack Bonus* 0   
*  Shortbow (20)*  +2 (1d6, x3)
*Reach Longspear (-)*  +1 (1d8+1, x3)
*  Longsword (Cold Iron)*  +1 (1d8+1, 19-20)
*  Studded Leather* (+3 Armor, +2 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 12, Dex 14, Con 13, Int 13, Wis 12, Cha 16
*Condition* Half Elf: Immune sleep, +2 vs Mind Affecting
Trait: +1 saves vs Fey

Summon Animal I: 6/6 remaining

Biped Eidolon - Looks like cross between a wolf and a large cat
HD 1d10 HPs 7/11  BAB +1  Saves 3/4/0  Init +2  Speed 40ft
AC 16 ( +4 natural, +2 dex)
Bite  +3 (1d6+2), 2 x Claws +3 (1d4+2) +1d6 bleed
Str 14  Dex 14 Con 13 Int 7 Wis 10 Cha 11
Skills (4): Perception (1) +4, Stealth (1) +6, Survival (1) +4, Acrobatics (1) +6
Feats (1): Power attack
Evol Pool (4): Limbs, Bite, Claws (1), Bleed (claws) (1), Imp Natural armour (1), Pounce (1)
SQ: Darkvision, link, Share spells

Conditions:

----------


## Farmerbink

Artaith grunts at her companion's apparent sensitivity.  "Ah'm pretty sure mah matron'd cut me off if I _didn'_ make'n effort ta' help," she mutters.  In the dim interior of the abandoned farmstead, it's hard to be sure if she's complaining or not.  "Nature's cruel, 'n Ah worry for anything that kin take yer mind like that.  Weren't people no more inside those bodies."  She frowns deeply, perhaps more disturbed than she's letting on, the gaze quickly becoming a scowl.

"I'll put the hurt on whoever done it, given' half a chance."

----------


## Cephor

Riaghan, grateful for the volunteers for nightwatch, will make the best use of the night's sleep he can while keeping his staff close as he prepares his bed roll by the fire.

----------


## Ghostfoot

You make the most of the comforts afforded by the rickety farmhouse, tethering the horses outside, arranging bedrolls and preparing a warm brew in the fireplace. You gather in and allocate watches, preparing for the night ahead. Outside as dusk falls the birds are chirruping, noisily settling in to their nests for the evening after a day of hunting grubs in the overgrown fields and hedges.

As Eponine is about to take her first watch, and the rest of you are thinking about settling down, you experience an odd sensation. Each of you, in your minds, hears words forming - an inhuman voice repeating distinct yet unfamiliar sounds in a strange tongue.

*Spoiler: Linguistics checks*
Show

Riaghan DC20 (1d20+1)[18]
Elle DC20 (1d20+1)[10]
Philemon DC20 (1d20)[13]
Artaith DC10 (1d20-2)[13]
Eponine DC20 (1d20)[1]

Artaith recognises the language of the one-way telepathic babble as Abyssal

----------


## DarkOne7141981

"Ugh...what is that?" grunts Philemon irritably. "I can't tell which way it is, but it's very ugly..."

----------


## Cephor

*"...and it sounds it is though it's repeating? Can anyone understand it?"* Riaghan inquires, sitting up from his bedroll.

----------


## Farmerbink

Artaith blinks several times, scowling thoughtfully.  She looks around the room, quickly coming to the conclusion that they all 'heard' the same strange whispering.  "I can't understand what he's saying, but it's devilish in nature.  Nothin' _Good_, that's for sure."

----------


## DrK

*Elethielle*

Elethielle rolls to her knees, the eidolon nuzzling her and crooning loudly in her ear, the deep guttural growling of the eidolon drowning out the noise in her head. Shaking her head she summons a small orb of light into the space before her, the light emanating from her necklace illuminating her and her nearby companion *"Strange, a voice in my head, an unsettling one."* Shaking her head she looks at the others *"I am glad you all heard it as well, I would have been worried had it just been me."* 



*Spoiler: OOC*
Show




*Elethielle (Ellie)*
M LG Half Elf Summoner (Wild caller) [VMC Druid], *Level* 1, *Init* 2, *HP* 8/8, *Speed* 
*AC* 15, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 13, *CMD* 13, *Fort* 1, *Ref* 2, *Will* 3, *CMB* +1, *Base Attack Bonus* 0   
*  Shortbow (20)*  +2 (1d6, x3)
*Reach Longspear (-)*  +1 (1d8+1, x3)
*  Longsword (Cold Iron)*  +1 (1d8+1, 19-20)
*  Studded Leather* (+3 Armor, +2 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 12, Dex 14, Con 13, Int 13, Wis 12, Cha 16
*Condition* Half Elf: Immune sleep, +2 vs Mind Affecting
Trait: +1 saves vs Fey

Summon Animal I: 6/6 remaining

Biped Eidolon - Looks like cross between a wolf and a large cat
HD 1d10 HPs 7/11  BAB +1  Saves 3/4/0  Init +2  Speed 40ft
AC 16 ( +4 natural, +2 dex)
Bite  +3 (1d6+2), 2 x Claws +3 (1d4+2) +1d6 bleed
Str 14  Dex 14 Con 13 Int 7 Wis 10 Cha 11
Skills (4): Perception (1) +4, Stealth (1) +6, Survival (1) +4, Acrobatics (1) +6
Feats (1): Power attack
Evol Pool (4): Limbs, Bite, Claws (1), Bleed (claws) (1), Imp Natural armour (1), Pounce (1)
SQ: Darkvision, link, Share spells

Conditions:

----------


## DarkOne7141981

"Honestly, that worries me _more_! I don't _hear_ it with my ears - it's in my head, though. What does that mean? Could it be related to all these...used-to-be people? We're not going to go feral out here, are we?" replies Philemon unhappily.

----------


## RCgothic

"There must be something out there," Eponine says, climbing up the side of the broken-down cottage for a better vantage point. She doesn't want to think too hard about what Philemon has just said.

----------


## Farmerbink

Artaith frowns, struggling to make sense of it.  "I'm not rightly superstitious," she grunts.  "But too much o' this might change that.  I certainly don't like the idea of listenin' to this for a lullaby for the next... however-long we're out here."

"Stranger things've happened than wicked words driving people mad- or worse."

----------


## Ghostfoot

Unsettling confusion reigns as you each look at each other, it becoming clear that you each hear the disagreeable words. Eponine clambers up a fencepost, leaning against the rickety shack for balance as she surveys the area. It's hard for her though, the darkness having blanketed the area only the torchlight illuminating the immediate area  - the yard and horses visible but the rest just a black silhouette against the evening sky.

*Spoiler: a perception roll*
Show

Eponine perception (1d20-1)[0]

----------


## Cephor

*"My inclination is to leave this place and head back the way we came,"* Riaghan stated, concerned. *"Could this same experience befallen the people who attacked us?"* 

To thoroughly research it, he'll begin to cast _detect magic_ towards the ground in an attempt to ascertain a sense of any aura in the area itself.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

"I'm worried too, but surely those people didn't become like that overnight...if we can get in a good night's sleep, it will be safer to travel in the light. If not, or you think that any of us will change into monsters before the dawn, then I can lead the way back to what's left of the village..." Philemon looks irritable and unhappy, but willing as he looks from face to face. "I mean, I asked you all to come here to help - it'd be a horrible thing for us to turn into more of the problem on our first time out of the town walls..."

----------


## DrK

*Elethielle*

Elethielle looks at the others as they are disturbed and also looks around with the others. Then she looks at the Eponine "I would agree that we should wait for light to move on. If you wish I can have my pet sit with you and keep you company. they are agreeable if well fed and they have eaten well of late." As she speaks she pats the dog/cat creature that pads softly towards the centre of the room and site, eyes glittering with dark blue energy. 

"If you would wake me in a couple of hours I can take over the watch and will be rested well enough for the morning "




*Spoiler: OOC*
Show




*Elethielle (Ellie)*
M LG Half Elf Summoner (Wild caller) [VMC Druid], *Level* 1, *Init* 2, *HP* 8/8, *Speed* 
*AC* 15, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 13, *CMD* 13, *Fort* 1, *Ref* 2, *Will* 3, *CMB* +1, *Base Attack Bonus* 0   
*  Shortbow (20)*  +2 (1d6, x3)
*Reach Longspear (-)*  +1 (1d8+1, x3)
*  Longsword (Cold Iron)*  +1 (1d8+1, 19-20)
*  Studded Leather* (+3 Armor, +2 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 12, Dex 14, Con 13, Int 13, Wis 12, Cha 16
*Condition* Half Elf: Immune sleep, +2 vs Mind Affecting
Trait: +1 saves vs Fey

Summon Animal I: 6/6 remaining

Biped Eidolon - Looks like cross between a wolf and a large cat
HD 1d10 HPs 7/11  BAB +1  Saves 3/4/0  Init +2  Speed 40ft
AC 16 ( +4 natural, +2 dex)
Bite  +3 (1d6+2), 2 x Claws +3 (1d4+2) +1d6 bleed
Str 14  Dex 14 Con 13 Int 7 Wis 10 Cha 11
Skills (4): Perception (1) +4, Stealth (1) +6, Survival (1) +4, Acrobatics (1) +6
Feats (1): Power attack
Evol Pool (4): Limbs, Bite, Claws (1), Bleed (claws) (1), Imp Natural armour (1), Pounce (1)
SQ: Darkvision, link, Share spells

Conditions:

----------


## Farmerbink

"Nah, no sense traipsin' about in the dark," Artaith interjects.  "Plenty o' things ain't mystical or evil that'll be right happy to eat you anyway goes about huntin' at night."  She shrugs, though she's obviously a bit shaken by the experience.  

"Best bet is we all stay together.  Look for signs in the mornin'."

----------


## RCgothic

"I can't see a thing in this gloom anyway," Eponine agrees with the others, descending from her perch. It hadn't helped at all anyway. "I'd appreciate some company for the rest of my watch," she replies agreeably to Elethielle's offer of her own companion.

"We can press on in the morning."

----------


## Farmerbink

It's not much surprise when the gruff cleric turns out to snore like an absolute chainsaw.  Easily filling the space with her raucous distraction, Artaith clearly has no difficulty at all remaining comfortable.  

Perhaps it's her faith in Yngrit Fire-Hair that sustains her.  Or maybe the inexorable march of time towards a grisly fate.  Regardless, the Dwarf sleeps on, dreaming of bizarre feral anomalies and days to come.

----------


## Ghostfoot

As everyone discusses the unsettling situation Riaghan casts his magical senses towards the ground, and the area at large. He doesn't detect anything magical in nature in the immediate vicinity.

Even as you discuss your plans to bed down and continue searching for clues with the dawn, you note the horses starting to stamp the ground and whinny in distress. They jostle against each other, agitated. Still, there is nothing clearly visible out in the darkness.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

"Ugh...there's something more out there," groans Philemon with a yawn and a scowl directed out into the darkness. "I don't like it, but when things get bad enough you don't stick around. Let's wake up everyone, get the torches lit, and lead the horses back to Grimmsgate. They might not want to let us inside, but we can't keep trying this while everyone is hurt and distracted..."

The outdoorsman doesn't wait long, expecting either a counter-suggestion or the party's cooperation with his plan nearly immediately...

----------


## Farmerbink

Artaith starts suddenly.  "Aye, wot?" she mutters, trying to rub consciousness into her eyes. She blinks repeatedly as Philemon is forced to repeat himself. 

"Oi, we can't leave already!  Let's just head out there and settle 'em down.  Ah never met nothin' spooked horses that couldn't be fixed... sometimes with an axe."  She hefts her blade and shield and stomps out the door, eager to settle the mounts and get back to sleep.

----------


## DrK

*Elethielle*

Woken by the others by the strange atmosphere spooking the horses Elethielle rises silently and places herself beside Philemon, summoning a cool glowing orb of light that offers to place gently on Artiath before the dwarf stomps outside the door.  A whispered *"To help the rest of those not born in a dwarven mine with our vision"* she suggests




*Spoiler: OOC*
Show




*Elethielle (Ellie)*
M LG Half Elf Summoner (Wild caller) [VMC Druid], *Level* 1, *Init* 2, *HP* 8/8, *Speed* 
*AC* 15, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 13, *CMD* 13, *Fort* 1, *Ref* 2, *Will* 3, *CMB* +1, *Base Attack Bonus* 0   
*  Shortbow (20)*  +2 (1d6, x3)
*Reach Longspear (-)*  +1 (1d8+1, x3)
*  Longsword (Cold Iron)*  +1 (1d8+1, 19-20)
*  Studded Leather* (+3 Armor, +2 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 12, Dex 14, Con 13, Int 13, Wis 12, Cha 16
*Condition* Half Elf: Immune sleep, +2 vs Mind Affecting
Trait: +1 saves vs Fey

Summon Animal I: 6/6 remaining

Biped Eidolon - Looks like cross between a wolf and a large cat
HD 1d10 HPs 7/11  BAB +1  Saves 3/4/0  Init +2  Speed 40ft
AC 16 ( +4 natural, +2 dex)
Bite  +3 (1d6+2), 2 x Claws +3 (1d4+2) +1d6 bleed
Str 14  Dex 14 Con 13 Int 7 Wis 10 Cha 11
Skills (4): Perception (1) +4, Stealth (1) +6, Survival (1) +4, Acrobatics (1) +6
Feats (1): Power attack
Evol Pool (4): Limbs, Bite, Claws (1), Bleed (claws) (1), Imp Natural armour (1), Pounce (1)
SQ: Darkvision, link, Share spells

Conditions:

----------


## RCgothic

"I don't much like the idea of giving up already. I'll make sure she's ok," Eponine says, following Artaith out the door.

----------


## Ghostfoot

Artaith stomps outside, joined by Eponine. In the magical light you spy the horses, by now eyes wide and clearly distressed pulling at their tethers stamping their hooves and jostling one another. You hear squeals of pain and see flashes of bright red, and are alarmed to see repetitive crude markings have been sliced into the bleeding flanks of some of the poor animals.

*Spoiler: Artaith*
Show

Artaith recognises the markings as Abyssal, although can't decipher them


The horses buck and a form leaps out at you from atop one of them, a pale bloated goblin-sized demonic creature fresh horse-blood dripping from it's claws. The babbling in your minds intensifies as it slams against Artaith's shield scrabbling at her snapping its fangs trying savagely to bite at her...

*Spoiler: info & rolls*
Show

demonic thing vs Artaith
charge! bite (1d20+3)[14] damage (1d4-1)[0] (minimum 1)

knowledge checks
Riaghan (1d20+1)[19]
Ellie (1d20+1)[17]
Phil (1d20)[10]
Artaith (1d20-2)[10]
Eponine (1d20)[14]
=> you all recognize it as some sort of outsider, but beyond that you are not certain what it is

Initiative
Riaghan (1d20+5)[14]
Ellie (1d20+2)[15]
Phil (1d20+2)[15]
Artaith (1d20+1)[13]
Eponine (1d20+3)[13]
demonic thing (1d20)[6]


*=> Party*

----------


## RCgothic

"Everyone come quick! A demon's attacking!" Eponine calls or to those still inside, raising her hammer to smite the thing whilst manoeuvring for an advantageous position.

*Spoiler*
Show


Smite Evil (1d20+7)[*12*](+1BaB, +2STR, +2CHA, +2flanking)
Damage (1d12+4)[*6*](+2STR, +2lvlx2) bludgeoning

----------


## Ghostfoot

The things reckless attack provides a perfect opening and Eponine smacks hit heartily with her polearm for *6* damage vile ichor spattering and leaving it reeling and screeching as it turns to face her.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Round 1, Philemon's Statistics*
Show

*Philemon Cooper*
Male Neutral Good Human Ranger (Skirmisher/Guide), *Level* 1, *Init* 2, *HP* 13/13, *Speed* 30 ft.
*AC* 17, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 15, *CMD* 16, *Fort* 4, *Ref* 4, *Will* 2, *CMB* +4, *Base Attack Bonus* 1   
*Scale Mail* (+5 Armor, +2 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 17, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 12, Cha 7
*Conditions* 

Philemon scrambles to draw his bow and an arrow, firing at the creature attacking from the relative safety of the light...

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Not sure the penalties on this, suspect there is one for concealment...

Short bow: (1d20+3)[*22*] to hit, (1d20+3)[*10*] (20/x3), (1d100)[*11*] vs concealment, (1d6)[*3*] piercing damage, (2d6)[*12*] critical strike damage.

----------


## Farmerbink

"Devils upon us!" Artaith yells, as she takes the creature's blow on her shield.  "Hah!" she crows cheerfully at the simple thrill of main combat.

Immediately she falls into a defensive stance, hoping to keep the thing distracted while her allies cut it down.  When it turns to pursue Eponine, she barks, "Oh, no ya don't!" and dives back in recklessly.

*Spoiler: Artaith, round 1*
Show

*Artaith Forgeheart*
F NG Dwarf Warpriest (Shield bearer), *Level* 1, *Init* 1, *HP* 14/14, *Speed* 20
*AC* 18, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 17, *CMD* 14, *Fort* 5, *Ref* 2, *Will* 5, *CMB* +3, *Base Attack Bonus* 0   
*Dwarven double war axe*  +3 (or +1 TWF) (1d10+3, x3) cleave bonus 
*Spiked steel shield*  +3 (or +1 TWF) (1d6+3 (+1 TWF), x2)
*Scale mail*, *  Heavy steel shield with spike* (+5 Armor, +2 Shield, +1 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 16, Dex 12, Con 14, Int 7, Wis 17, Cha 6
*Condition* Iron Within: 1/1
Cleric spells
Blessings: 3/3 

Full-attack with axe and shield
(1d20+1)[*3*] axe
(1d20+1)[*15*] CC (21, x3)
(1d10+3)[*9*] damage
(2d10+6)[*19*] crit bonus

(1d20+1)[*2*] spiked shield
(1d20+1)[*17*] CC (21, x2)
(1d6+1)[*2*] damage
(1d6+1)[*3*] crit bonus damage

----------


## DrK

*Elethielle*

At the sight of the horses ritually scarred and the beast approaching Etheielle snarls a curse in elven, then nods to the others as she snatches up her spear and starts to circle the beast. *"Surround it and we can take it together"* she shouts to the others as she moves into a flanking position, her eidolon at her heels. 



*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Draw spear
Move 30ft to go around it and flank with the others

*Elethielle (Ellie)*
M LG Half Elf Summoner (Wild caller) [VMC Druid], *Level* 1, *Init* 2, *HP* 8/8, *Speed* 
*AC* 15, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 13, *CMD* 13, *Fort* 1, *Ref* 2, *Will* 3, *CMB* +1, *Base Attack Bonus* 0   
*  Shortbow (20)*  +2 (1d6, x3)
*Reach Longspear (-)*  +1 (1d8+1, x3)
*  Longsword (Cold Iron)*  +1 (1d8+1, 19-20)
*  Studded Leather* (+3 Armor, +2 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 12, Dex 14, Con 13, Int 13, Wis 12, Cha 16
*Condition* Half Elf: Immune sleep, +2 vs Mind Affecting
Trait: +1 saves vs Fey

Summon Animal I: 6/6 remaining

Biped Eidolon - Looks like cross between a wolf and a large cat
HD 1d10 HPs 7/11  BAB +1  Saves 3/4/0  Init +2  Speed 40ft
AC 16 ( +4 natural, +2 dex)
Bite  +3 (1d6+2), 2 x Claws +3 (1d4+2) +1d6 bleed
Str 14  Dex 14 Con 13 Int 7 Wis 10 Cha 11
Skills (4): Perception (1) +4, Stealth (1) +6, Survival (1) +4, Acrobatics (1) +6
Feats (1): Power attack
Evol Pool (4): Limbs, Bite, Claws (1), Bleed (claws) (1), Imp Natural armour (1), Pounce (1)
SQ: Darkvision, link, Share spells

Conditions:

----------


## Ghostfoot

Philemon shoots into the fray, timing his shot and catching the demon square in the chest. It doesn't seem to care though, seemingly uninjured as the arrow juts grotesquely as it snarls and seethes. Artaith tries to batter a tit but the thing ducks easily evading her clumsy blows. Seeing the half-elven woman circling around it launches itself towards her, leaping forward seeking to sink its wicked fangs into her throat...

*Spoiler: rolls & info*
Show

-4 for shooting into combat, but Philemon hits
No concealment as Artaith has _light_ cast on her
But 0 damage as it has DR  :Small Frown: 

demon charge! vs Elethielle
bite (1d20+3)[23] damage (1d4-1)[2]
crit? (1d20+3)[17] damage (1d4-1)[2]

Everyone nearby gets an AoO to stop the critical charge. 1 hp damage will drop it...no pressure!  :Small Eek: 


*=> Party*

----------


## Farmerbink

Artaith lashes out angrily as the creature recklessly dives away.

*Spoiler: Artaith, AoO*
Show

*Artaith Forgeheart*
F NG Dwarf Warpriest (Shield bearer), *Level* 1, *Init* 1, *HP* 14/14, *Speed* 20
*AC* 18, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 17, *CMD* 14, *Fort* 5, *Ref* 2, *Will* 5, *CMB* +3, *Base Attack Bonus* 0   
*Dwarven double war axe*  +3 (or +1 TWF) (1d10+3, x3) cleave bonus 
*Spiked steel shield*  +3 (or +1 TWF) (1d6+3 (+1 TWF), x2)
*Scale mail*, *  Heavy steel shield with spike* (+5 Armor, +2 Shield, +1 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 16, Dex 12, Con 14, Int 7, Wis 17, Cha 6
*Condition* Iron Within: 1/1
Cleric spells
Blessings: 3/3 

(1d20+3)[*22*] attack
(1d20+3)[*10*] CC (23, x3)
(1d10+3)[*11*] damage
(2d10+6)[*14*] crit bonus

----------


## Ghostfoot

As it leaps towards Elethielle, Artaith's axe sings out, arcing around and '_thwack'_-ing into the vicious monster for *6* damage.

The thing collapses to the ground in a bloody heap, vile ichor gushing from the deep wound as it feebly spasms and dies.

----------


## RCgothic

As it dies, Eponine crushes its head with her hammer to make sure.

I hope that's the last of that for now. Can someone tend the horses? This thing left them badly scratched."

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Philemon doesn't hesitate, immediately looking to the mounts and doing his best to calm them down and look them over for wounds. 

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Handle Animal [roll0]

As he works, he "listens" for the demonic voice, hoping it is really and truly gone. "What was that thing? Is it good and dead?"

----------


## Ghostfoot

Eponine deals a final sickening blow to the thing. It's body starts to pulsate, images of tortured faces shifting under the skin pressing and subsiding for a few moments until the corpse falls still. The foul babbling in your minds is now thankfully silenced.

Philemon immediately moves to the horses and works to calm them down. The beasts are distressed and some of them do bear cruel but superficial cuts and claws marks. He's nevertheless able to ease them back from their agitated state now that the demon is slain.

----------


## Cephor

Cephor runs over behind Philemon with all the pots and containers from his mess kit he could find. Laying them on the ground near Philemon he'll bend down, and cast _drench_, immediately a cascade of pure water falls from his hands, filling the vessels to the brim.

*"Use as much as they need for their wounds or drink. We will not run out."*

----------


## Farmerbink

Artaith cautiously approaches the horses, not trusting them and suspecting the feeling is mutual.  "Aye, lemme help yeah?"  She picks the one that seems most hurt and conjures a simple curative spell to ease the animal's pain.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Spontaneous CLW: (1d8+1)[*4*]

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Philemon continues to sooth the animals while the others inspect, heal, and ensure they are tied down. "Well, that voice in my head stopped - was that thing doing it? I guess we can actually rest now, no need to go back to town," he rambles, as the fatigue and stress leave him tired. As things seem to settle he looks at the others for an answer, trying to determine if he's laying down for his turn to sleep now. (Philemon offered to take the graveyard shift as long as another PC stands watch first.)

----------


## Cephor

Overhearing Philemon's mutterings, Riaghan reflected on the conversations prior to the voices filing them with dread. 

*"Eponine, I believe you had volunteered to take first watch originally. Do you still want it? Otherwise I could."*

----------


## Ghostfoot

You tend to the horses and calm them down, the injuries being distressing but thankfully minor. With that, the rest of you settle down in the rickety farmhouse to get some rest. A watch is set and you are on high alert knowing that warped twisted humans and strange demonic creatures haunt the night in this accursed area.

For the most part the night passes quietly enough. At one point, a couple of hours before dawn, Elethielle does hear a scuffling and scratching farther out in the night, like an animal pawing at the ground. But other than that there's just the occasional owl, the snorting of the horses and the rustle of the gentle wind through the trees.

*Spoiler: choice*
Show

Up to you if you want to investigate the sound, otherwise we'll fast-forward to morning wake-up.

----------


## DrK

*Elethielle*

Elethielle for her part in the watch had kept her eidolon near her, the warmth and comfort of the savage clawed beast doing much to lift her spirits. At the faint rustling sond she'll stand by the door of the rickety hovel and gaze out into the night, her elven blood letting and sharp eyes meaning the faint starlight was okay, the eidolon was at her side, its otherworldly eyes starting out. 

If nothing appears she will stand ready, clutching her spear but let the others sleep, if she see's something approaching she'll shout and raise the alarm.




*Spoiler: OOC*
Show




*Elethielle (Ellie)*
M LG Half Elf Summoner (Wild caller) [VMC Druid], *Level* 1, *Init* 2, *HP* 8/8, *Speed* 
*AC* 15, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 13, *CMD* 13, *Fort* 1, *Ref* 2, *Will* 3, *CMB* +1, *Base Attack Bonus* 0   
*  Shortbow (20)*  +2 (1d6, x3)
*Reach Longspear (-)*  +1 (1d8+1, x3)
*  Longsword (Cold Iron)*  +1 (1d8+1, 19-20)
*  Studded Leather* (+3 Armor, +2 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 12, Dex 14, Con 13, Int 13, Wis 12, Cha 16
*Condition* Half Elf: Immune sleep, +2 vs Mind Affecting
Trait: +1 saves vs Fey

Summon Animal I: 6/6 remaining

Biped Eidolon - Looks like cross between a wolf and a large cat
HD 1d10 HPs 7/11  BAB +1  Saves 3/4/0  Init +2  Speed 40ft
AC 16 ( +4 natural, +2 dex)
Bite  +3 (1d6+2), 2 x Claws +3 (1d4+2) +1d6 bleed
Str 14  Dex 14 Con 13 Int 7 Wis 10 Cha 11
Skills (4): Perception (1) +4, Stealth (1) +6, Survival (1) +4, Acrobatics (1) +6
Feats (1): Power attack
Evol Pool (4): Limbs, Bite, Claws (1), Bleed (claws) (1), Imp Natural armour (1), Pounce (1)
SQ: Darkvision, link, Share spells

Conditions:

----------


## Ghostfoot

Elethielle stays vigilant. Wary of the sounds of the night she is unwilling to rouse her companions without good cause. The scuffling sounds passes soon enough and before too long her watch is over, the sky stating to lighten with the coming dawn.

Later, having woken and eaten you gather your belongings and talk through your plans for the days investigations - return to the village, retrace the trail of the abducted farmers back to the forestline, search for more signs of bandits or beasts, or perhaps something else? It's only later as you prepare to depart that you discover the bodies of the two corrupted people are no longer where you left them behind the trees. A couple of mounded patches of freshly turned soil nearby seem to indicate that something/s man-sized had burrowed up near them and presumably snatched the corpses.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Philemon rises with the sun, yawning but seeming to grapple with waking well. After a moment of deep breathing and a sip of water from his waterskin he rises and begins looking about to see what has happened overnight.

When he finds the overturned earth and follows the signs he looks concerned, returning to the others to report his find. "Something out there came up from the earth and took the corpses. I don't like it, but they didn't bother us - yet. I'd like to look at it closer and see what I can learn. Will someone else watch to make sure my head isn't down when something else comes to mess with us?" he asks, obviously expecting someone to help. Then he returns to the sites and starts a thorough search of the area to try and see if anything else can be discovered...

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Survival (+5) - taking 20 nets a *25*. Perception (if applicable) has the same modifier. Phil wants to try to figure out what it was, if possible, and where it took the bodies.

----------


## Cephor

Riaghan takes up the assist, surveying the terrain for clues as to where the bodies could have been taken.

*Spoiler: Knowledge: Geography*
Show

(1d20+5)[*18*]

----------


## Farmerbink

"Aye, do your work," Artaith grunts.  She dutifully stands guard while her companions flex their outdoorsy muscles.  

Glancing down in curiosity for a moment, she scowls.  "Nasty work, that.  Without knowing more, we can't rule out that we'll see 'em again.  Plenty o' nasties out there like makin' you kill 'em more 'n once."  As she turns her focus back to their surroundings, she huffs, unhappy about the prospect.

----------


## Ghostfoot

Phil carefully inspects the area with Riaghan as Atraith stands guard. The signs indicate a burrowing creature came up from below and snatched each corpse - either one creature or two separate occurrences of the same creature. The prints around the site are familiar, and Philemon recognises them as similar to the tracks that you had been following south yesterday (the tracks of whatever had snatched the farmers). 

Riaghan surveys the wider area and finds a section some 80 feet away where the burrowing creature came to the surface and seems to have then carried/ dragged its prize further. Sure enough the signs of passage converge with those from yesterday, leading south towards the forested hills over which rain clouds are starting to gather.

Artaith stands guard, keenly watching the surrounding fields and copses for any danger. Nothing flashes danger while her companions are investigating, but no sooner have they finished she hears a loud splashing and bellowing from back by the river...

...the curious among you approach the sounds, and from behind a thicket you observe a large, violently ugly humanoid splashing about in the water. It wipes lank hair and pond weed from it's face, clearly having stumbled and fallen into the muck while fishing. Bellowing angrily the armoured brute stabs down with its spear, flicking a large eel to the bank before raising a heavy boot and brining it down heavily on the writhing snack, chuckling and muttering to itself.

*Spoiler: knowledge & info*
Show

It's an ogre, but I don't believe any of you have the skills to ID it

It has not seen you. You have a surprise action if you wish.

----------


## DrK

*Elethielle*

Elethielle freezes as they catch sight of hulking beast. Gesturing the others to be silent she looks at Artaith and Philemon, a whispered *Shall we try and speak with it? It looks like it may understand language. It may know of the issues here.?*

Giving the others time to prepare an ambush she waits to see if people agree and if they do shell rise up to her full height and call out *Ho stranger. Do you need for anything,*




*Spoiler: OOC*
Show




*Elethielle (Ellie)*
M LG Half Elf Summoner (Wild caller) [VMC Druid], *Level* 1, *Init* 2, *HP* 8/8, *Speed* 
*AC* 15, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 13, *CMD* 13, *Fort* 1, *Ref* 2, *Will* 3, *CMB* +1, *Base Attack Bonus* 0   
*  Shortbow (20)*  +2 (1d6, x3)
*Reach Longspear (-)*  +1 (1d8+1, x3)
*  Longsword (Cold Iron)*  +1 (1d8+1, 19-20)
*  Studded Leather* (+3 Armor, +2 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 12, Dex 14, Con 13, Int 13, Wis 12, Cha 16
*Condition* Half Elf: Immune sleep, +2 vs Mind Affecting
Trait: +1 saves vs Fey

Summon Animal I: 6/6 remaining

Biped Eidolon - Looks like cross between a wolf and a large cat
HD 1d10 HPs 7/11  BAB +1  Saves 3/4/0  Init +2  Speed 40ft
AC 16 ( +4 natural, +2 dex)
Bite  +3 (1d6+2), 2 x Claws +3 (1d4+2) +1d6 bleed
Str 14  Dex 14 Con 13 Int 7 Wis 10 Cha 11
Skills (4): Perception (1) +4, Stealth (1) +6, Survival (1) +4, Acrobatics (1) +6
Feats (1): Power attack
Evol Pool (4): Limbs, Bite, Claws (1), Bleed (claws) (1), Imp Natural armour (1), Pounce (1)
SQ: Darkvision, link, Share spells

Conditions:

----------


## DarkOne7141981

With a gulp Philemon looks at Elethielle wide-eyed. "That is _huge_! If it isn't friendly I'd rather not try to talk to it..." he whispers as he draws his bow and gets ready to loose arrows at the massive humanoid...

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Draw shortbow and ready an action to fire at the ogre during a surprise round.

Initiative (1d20+2)[*17*]
Readied attack with Shortbow: (1d20+3)[*11*] to hit, (1d20+3)[*21*] (20/x3), (1d6)[*1*] piercing damage, (2d6)[*4*] critical strike damage.

If Philemon beats the ogre's initiative he will continue to shoot at it as long as it isn't in melee range...

(Possibly) round 1 attack with Shortbow: (1d20+3)[*6*] to hit, (1d20+3)[*5*] (20/x3), (1d6)[*6*] piercing damage, (2d6)[*6*] critical strike damage.

----------


## RCgothic

Eponine's eyes likewise widen at Elethiel's decision to talk to the creature! She also draws her bow and a couple of arrows, though she doesn't aim it yet. It'd only take a fraction of a second for her casual guard to turn into a draw, so whilst there's not much difference she prefers not to be overly threatening.

----------


## Farmerbink

Artaith stays a bit further back, only reasonably called careless and brash by the usually-ponderous Dwarves. She catches enough of Philemon's wide-eyed concern and whispered warnings to lock eyes.  _"Don't take any chances!"_ she calls, in a hushed voice from well further behind them.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

As he sees the other PCs look concerned Philemon takes a hand and gently - but firmly - pulls Elethielle back before she can hail the giant. "Careful - let's get to max range. If it's not friendly we don't want to be close to those fists..." he says as he backs away from the threat. Once about sixty feet away from the massive brute he nods *un*confidently to her.

----------


## Cephor

*"I... I'm inclined to agree,"* Riaghan replies a bit sheepish. But snapping to, he inquires, *"Has anyone seen anything like it before? Does that seem to be like the burrower we're tracking? Perhaps we should observe a little longer."* Riaghan too backs away and looks for any safer positions with cover nearby.

----------


## Ghostfoot

Cautiously you creep back sixty feet or so from the stinking giant. All the while you hear it splashing about stomping at smaller creatures causing a general ruckus and you are confident that it hasn't noticed you. 

Once at a safe(r) distance near a patch of bramble you ready yourselves and Elethielle calls out to the creature. It scratches it's head, looking around and wiping muck from it's eyes. Eventually it squints in your direction and glowers, seeing you. It grunts out a few simple, unintelligible words sweeping the reed near it with it's massive spear and then yelling loudly. It clambers up the bank and starts lumbering towards you, shaking it's spear and sporadically yelling incoherently and slapping itself across the chest and face advancing threateningly...

*Spoiler: rolls & info*
Show

You may take a single action/ surprise round action
There is a large tree providing cover or brambles provides partial concealment.

After that we will roll for initiative and see what happens! (Edit: You get another _full_ round of actions, before it even starts to close the distance)

Initiative
Riaghan (1d20+5)[7]
Ellie (1d20+2)[14]
Phil (1d20+2)[20]
Artaith (1d20+1)[10]
Eponine (1d20+3)[12]
ogre (1d20-1)[1]

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Surprise half-round and Round 1, Philemon's Statistics*
Show

*Philemon Cooper*
Male Neutral Good Human Ranger (Skirmisher/Guide), *Level* 1, *Init* 2, *HP* 13/13, *Speed* 30 ft.
*AC* 17, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 15, *CMD* 16, *Fort* 4, *Ref* 4, *Will* 2, *CMB* +4, *Base Attack Bonus* 1   
*Shortbow (w/ 20 Arrows)* +3 (1d6, 20/x3)
*Scale Mail* (+5 Armor, +2 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 17, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 12, Cha 7
*Condition* None

"He's not friendly - poke him through with holes!" cries Philemon as he tries to do just that...

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Phil will attack once during the half-round and once again in the full round 1. After that he's not inclined to give the ogre a good opportunity to Cleave the PCs, so he will move to the side at least 10-ft away from the next nearest ally (further is acceptable, as long as everyone is within about 50 ft of him).

Two attacks - Shortbow: (1d20+3)[*22*] to hit, (1d20+3)[*23*] (20/x3), (1d6)[*5*] piercing damage, (1d6)[*5*] critical strike damage.
(1d20+3)[*19*] to hit, (1d20+3)[*14*] (20/x3), (1d6)[*5*] piercing damage, (1d6)[*5*] critical strike damage.

----------


## Cephor

Riaghan says, *"If that creature gets within thirty feet of us, I will try slowing him down with a spell."*

*Spoiler: Note*
Show

I do not believe this warrants a readied action given my spot in the initiative order, but happy to call it if need be. It'll either be a Daze or a Water Blast.

----------


## Farmerbink

Artaith readies her shield and axe.  "Get back and stay back!"  She takes just enough steps forward to make sure she's the closest person to the Ogre.  "Yngret Yellowhair, lady of accord, protect us!"  In a sudden flash, Artaith's axe glows red.  Wreathed in flame, she takes a bold stance between the Ogre and her allies.  

She begins muttering, chanting under her breath.  "Warm our hearth and embolden our arms.  Be the shield that protects us from harm."

*Spoiler: Artaith, surprise and round 1*
Show

*Artaith Forgeheart*
F NG Dwarf Warpriest (Shield bearer), *Level* 1, *Init* 1, *HP* 14/14, *Speed* 20
*AC* 21, *Touch* 13, *Flat-footed* 18, *CMD* 14, *Fort* 5 *6*, *Ref* 2 *3*, *Will* 5 *6*, *CMB* +3, *Base Attack Bonus* 0   
*cleave bonus Dwarven double war axe*  +3 (or +1 TWF) (1d10+3, x3)
*Spiked steel shield*  +3 (or +1 TWF) (1d6+3 (+1 TWF), x2)
*Scale mail*, *  Heavy steel shield with spike* (+5 Armor, +2 Shield, +1 Dex, +1 Sacred, +2 Dodge)
*Abilities* Str 16, Dex 12, Con 14, Int 7, Wis 17, Cha 6
*Condition* Iron Within: 0/1
Cleric spells
Blessings: 1/3 

Surprise round: use blessing of fire +1d4 fire damage to the axe for 1 minute.

Round 1: use blessing of protection for +1 AC and +1 saves for 1 minute.
Swift action iron within for +2 dodge to AC for 1 round
Move as needed to be decisively between the Ogre and friends.  :Small Eek: 

If it somehow provokes an AoO: 
(1d20+3)[*22*] axe
(1d20+3)[*12*] crit bonus
(1d10+3)[*10*] damage
(1d10+3)[*7*] crit bonus

----------


## DrK

*Elethielle*

Elethielle pauses with the others as she looks at its massive form and then nods in slow agreement, *"Maybe I was being rash"*, retreating she tries callig to it and then sighs once more as it raors and starts running towards them. *"You idiotic creature..."* she whispers at the giant as launches a pair of arrows at it before her eidolon streaks towards it in a blaze of savage claws and fury!




*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Surprise: Shoot arrow (1d20+2)[*10*] dam (1d6)[*1*]
Round 1: Shoot arrow (1d20+2)[*16*] dam (1d6)[*3*], move 10ft from anyone esle

Eidolon: Round 1, when it gets 30ft away - charge w/PA
bite (1d20+4)[*11*] dam (1d6+4)[*5*]
claw (1d20+4)[*24*] dam (1d4+4)[*6*] + (1d6)[*1*] bleed
claw (1d20+4)[*22*] dam (1d4+4)[*7*] + (1d6)[*1*] bleed



*Elethielle (Ellie)*
M LG Half Elf Summoner (Wild caller) [VMC Druid], *Level* 1, *Init* 2, *HP* 8/8, *Speed* 
*AC* 15, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 13, *CMD* 13, *Fort* 1, *Ref* 2, *Will* 3, *CMB* +1, *Base Attack Bonus* 0   
*  Shortbow (20)*  +2 (1d6, x3)
*Reach Longspear (-)*  +1 (1d8+1, x3)
*  Longsword (Cold Iron)*  +1 (1d8+1, 19-20)
*  Studded Leather* (+3 Armor, +2 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 12, Dex 14, Con 13, Int 13, Wis 12, Cha 16
*Condition* Half Elf: Immune sleep, +2 vs Mind Affecting
Trait: +1 saves vs Fey

Summon Animal I: 6/6 remaining

Biped Eidolon - Looks like cross between a wolf and a large cat
HD 1d10 HPs 7/11  BAB +1  Saves 3/4/0  Init +2  Speed 40ft
AC 16 ( +4 natural, +2 dex) + 4 Mage armour =20
Bite  +3 (1d6+2), 2 x Claws +3 (1d4+2) +1d6 bleed
Str 14  Dex 14 Con 13 Int 7 Wis 10 Cha 11
Skills (4): Perception (1) +4, Stealth (1) +6, Survival (1) +4, Acrobatics (1) +6
Feats (1): Power attack
Evol Pool (4): Limbs, Bite, Claws (1), Bleed (claws) (1), Imp Natural armour (1), Pounce (1)
SQ: Darkvision, link, Share spells

Conditions:

----------


## DrK

*Spoiler: Claw threat*
Show


claw (1d20+4)[*12*] dam (1d4+4)[*6*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

As it clambers up Philemon lets fly with a couple of arrows, punching through its heavy armour for *5* & *5* damage as it bellows in rage. Elethielle too sends arrows raining down, hers skittering off the plating. Nearby her eidolon coils ready to unleash as Artaith steps staunchly forward divine blessing wreathing her in hearthflames as she stands ready to meet the threat...

*=> Eponine*

----------


## RCgothic

Eponine adds her bow to the weight of fire, calling down a curse of Archelius to smite the troll before it can harm her or her companions!

_Smite Evil Attack (1d20+6)[19] damage (1d8+1)[4]_

----------


## RCgothic

_And the main round:

Smite Evil (1d20+6)[7] damage (1d8+1)[8]_

----------

